# SIMS 3 - Sims Addicts



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Sims™ 3 to be released 
*February 20, 2009*
 
​
CLICK HERE 
For the Official Website​


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG!    

Just had a look at the website and there's a fab video on there showing Sims 3. It does look very good and I know I won't be able to resist, but one thing I do wonder though is, isn't Sims 3 just the EP's from Sims 2 made easier. I mean, you can already take your sims on holiday, downtown, etc. Surely Sims 3 is just that without waiting for the neighbourhood to change? I suppose the new things like visiting a neighbour's home and stuff will be quite good though, as opposed to always having to invite them to yours. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea, I'm not sure either TBH, although I know I will want it, figured we could discuss it before it release on here 

Not sure about the memory and stuff too, sims 2 makes my PC struggle and its less than a year old!

seems really close to the last EP for sims 2 ( out this month bty) 

I might try and wait till April (birthday/tx)  for Sims 3 see what the reactions/issures are.
The videos and screen shots look cool, more refined in detail, and I love the screenshot of the picnic!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, I meant to say about the memory aspect on the PC too. I made a huge hotel lot the other day and it runs so slow I probably won't be able to play it   Maybe Sims 3 will be okay if Sims 2 is deleted totally. If it plays out like one huge lot with all the background stuff (ie. seeing all the other houses), then my PC has no chance! Like you, my birthday is in April, so think I may wait a bit too  

x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im really looking forward to Sims3.. but also worry my PC isnt up to par for it. We only got the new pc a few months ago and Sims really struggles with some lots, its quite juddery and glitchy aswell. I have it on the lowest settings. Silly thing is I can play on line games with no trouble with thousands of other people!!  . 
The screen shots look great and love the idea of just popping round a neighbours, wonder if the pg sims will be able to do that? And if they can and end up giving birth there will it realise the baby belongs to them and not the house!?!? If that makes sense lol.

Also looking forward to the new EP on sims 2

Corrina xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Corrina   Not sure what type of graphics card you have on your computer, but I installed a new one and it made a huge difference to the smoothness of the gameplay.

Hopefully we will be okay with Sims 3 - fingers crossed. 

x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

erm I have one of those graphicy cardy thingies   ......its an ...ermmm... I have no idea Ill have to ask the man of the house... ohhh the shame  

Corrina xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i was reading about sims 3 on the web the other day and OMG !!! it sounds fantastic   also i read it doesn't take up loads of space on your pooter and should run fine if sims 2 runs fine, we'll have to wait and see about that  

i will be making sure dh gets me some games vouchers for xmas  

pam xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Feb 20th? that's my birthday! Wonder what I'll be asking for..  .   It does seem quite close to the new EP, I would prob wait too, except it will give someone an idea of what to get me for my birthday. Hopefully it will play ok, as Sims 2 works fine on the pc, just takes a while to load up, and sometimes, esp if I've been playing a few hours, it crashes the computer when I exit the game. 

It doesn't look like such a big leap to Sims 3, as it was from Sims to Sims 2, but hopefully there will be a lot more social interactions etc. That video looked great, I quite like the fact you can have lots of different body types, not just super-slim or slightly chubby.

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I only bought my laptop a few months ago and Sims 2 doesn't run on it!    I am having to use my old computer and it is snails pace slow!  So I think I will have to invest in a new computer before getting Sims 3.  

Those of you who are not sure whether you are going to buy it, you know when push comes to shove that you won't be able to resist!!!!     You probably had the same conversation when Sims 2 came out!   

Laura - which EP is out then? 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sims 2 is rubbish on laptops.



Wraakgodin said:


> Those of you who are not sure whether you are going to buy it, you know when push comes to shove that you won't be able to resist!!!!  You probably had the same conversation when Sims 2 came out!


You know us so well  It's only going to take one of us to have it and start talking about it and that'll be it! 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Same thing happened with the Wii fit!    

Now we all have one!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have Sims 2 at the moment and play it on my laptop and it runs great!  I will definitely be getting 3 when it comes out xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Then you must have a very amazing laptop  

x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

ooer lol it's not that amazing - just a dell one!  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bee Bee
Sounds like a great laptop! have you got Ep's on it too 
why not join us as we share our sim addiction 
on the freetime thread here on the hobby section 

Sue your right sims 3 will be just like the wii!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have Free Time, Pets, Seasons, Kitchen and bathroom stuff, ikea home stuff, Bon Voyage, erm and Teen style stuff - think that's all!

It's just a Dell inspiron 1525 but it is good for gaming and graphics though!

I will come and join you all! I only know of one other person who plays Sims as much as I do lol so it will be good to chat to others! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to our sad little world Bee Bee!

I have a compaq laptop, I thought that would be good enough for S2, going for a recognised name rather than one of those cheapy things.  But obviously not!

Just about to delve into apartment life - sometimes there are advantages with living over here!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Have fun! xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Same laptop as me  I have a Compaq Presario  

Lucky you having appartment life already! Make sure you tell us all about it on Sims 2 thread  

It's out here tomorrow and I'm getting it first thing   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have already posted on the special AL thread!

I am spending more time investigating for you lot than playing!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to play!!!!!!!!!!!!

I get mine tommorow from play.com's pre order ( I hope)
and should get a play on Sunday   although if I am super effiecient on here tommorow and get my chores done I may get it loaded and a quick tour, off to find the AL thread - thanks Sue  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/5310447/The-Sims-3/Product.html

Avalible as a Pre Order !!! £29.99

On Play.com 
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 



> Windows XP (SP2) / Vista (SP1)
> 2GHz Pentium IV or equivalent (2.4GHz for Vista)
> 1GB RAM (1.5GB RAM for Vista)
> 6.5GB HDD Space (plus 1GB additional space for custom content)
> ...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Eeeeek - just realised how close it is!!!!  We are talking just over a fortnight!!

We can't get a definite release date over here, we have looked on the official site, and it is totally different from the release dates on various online shops.  DH went into our local record shop today and they didn't even know when it is going to be released!

Sue


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

official release date for the UK is now June   which is a bit of a difference from the Feb date they gave us just before Xmas... i' gutted i was intending on spending these last few weeks playing on it to help the time pass


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Really?  Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  I was counting down the days!

Just seen it on the UK website, 5th June - my birthday!!!!!!

I hate to tell you this, but according to the official website, it is released 4th June here!

I am really disappointed now

Sue^


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have to say I'm quite pleased with later release date. Might be more prepared to buy it by then. The thought of having to uninstall Sims2 (no way will PC run both ) and getting rid after all the money been spent on it, is just to much for me! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have to agree Jayne - time & money !! 
June will be soon enough - proving theres not another EP between then & now


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep, I saw that the other day too. I was a bit gutted, but actually I'm enjoying my game right now, and I know once I'e got the Sims 3 in I'll prob not bother with the Sims 2. 

Only thing is my Dh is now going to have to use his initiative to buy me a birthday pressie, as original release date was my birthday!

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura - so the release date has been moved from your birthday to my birthday!!!    I am going to be easy to buy for this year!  

I am a bit bored with Sims2, perhaps it is my own fault because I just do the same boring thing!  I need to do something new, just don't know what!

Dizzi - we are due another EP!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue, I'm the same, and do the same thing over and over with my Sims. I'm a bit bored with it all too if honest. Maybe we'll have to start breaking the mould a little - you with killing off a few sims  and getting them to have affairs, etc. and me with keeping them alive and faithful!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Description

The freedom of The Sims 3 will inspire you with endless creative possibilities and amuse you with unexpected moments of surprise and mischief! Create millions of unique Sims and control their lives. Customize their appearances and personalities. Build their homes ? design everything from exquisitely furnished dream homes to quaint cottages. Then, send your Sims out to explore their ever-changing neighborhood and to meet other Sims in the town center. With all-new quick challenges and rewarding game play, The Sims 3 gives you the freedom to choose whether (or not!) to fulfill your Sims? destinies and make their wishes come true.

Key Features
New Seamless, Living Neighborhood
- Explore the ever-changing neighborhood?and take your Sims to meet friends in the park, go on a date at the bistro, visit neighbors? homes, converse with less-than-savory characters in the graveyard and more! Who knows what might happen?
- Admire the natural beauty of the beach, the mountains, and more. New Create A Sim
- Create any Sim you can imagine with easy-to-use design tools that allow for unlimited customization of facial features, hair color, eye color, and more.
- Fine tune your Sims body shape from thin to curvy to muscular. New Personality Traits
- Create over a million different personalities with traits such as evil, insane, kleptomaniac, romantic, and more.
- Influence the behaviors of your Sims with the traits you?ve chosen. Will you create a neurotic romantic with a heart of gold, or a geeky super-genius with an evil streak? New Unlimited Customization
- Everyone can customize everything?design and build your dream house and decorate it to fit your Sims? personalities.
- Customize everything from floors to décor, shirts to sofas, wall-paper to window shades. New Gameplay That?s Rewarding and Quick
- Face short- and long-term challenges and reap the rewards.
- Your Sims can pursue random opportunities to get fast cash, get ahead, get even, and more.
- Choose whether or not to fulfill your Sims? destinies by making their wishes come true. Will your Sims be thieves, rock stars, world leaders? You decide! Get Connected and Share Your Creations with The Sims 3 Online Community!
- Get Free Bonus Content?Download Sims, outfits, furnishings, houses and more.
- Create and Share Sims, houses, movies and more with anyone.
- Join The Sims 3 community to share ideas with fans of The Sims from around the world.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Think I should have put this here 

http://www.play.com/Product.aspx?dpr=322962&pid=322962&r=BOOK&title=8276257&PRODUCT_TITLE=The-Sims-3-Prima-Official-Game-Guide

Game has been on order since yonks ago and just ordered the guide as well!!!

Ooooooh I can't wait!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have looked on the Dutch internet sites and I can't find the book    

I think I will probably order it from Play.  Never ordered anything from there before.  I have compared with Amazon, but although it is cheeper, it is more expensive when you include the p&p.

Can't wait - can't wait!!!  

Is this a good time to mention that it is out a day earlier here 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Play.com do free P&P here ?
try hmv & tesco online too 

I said to DH I nearly preordered the game today, and he said, hold off till payday  (which I reaslised anyway) 
then he said mummies cant play Sims! 
whereby I told him to get his facts straight as my sim Buddies on FF were mummies and they played !!

Sue we dont mind you getting the gam a day earlier, we get sceeen shots before the game that way and you can tell us what to look out for


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It would be better if I had the book the same day!  

Yes, Play do free P&P to NL, Amazon don't.  With HMV the book is more expensive and there is P&P on top.  

Tell your DH that you could play Sims 3 or you could sit on the sofa and stress about how things are going with C&C!  Just see it as a way of taking your mind off things!  That is my excuse and I am sticking to it!

Sue


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've had a play on the sims 3 (haven't played the sims2 in ages cos dh kept uninstalling   ) - dh's best friend is a graphic designer for lots of games and gets pre-releases and he's lent me his - omg am addicted already!    Love the fact you can play both at home and go into town/beach without long loading times, thought it would be hard but |I've found it quite simple.    Only thing I can't work out is how you do multiple families, you have to make a new town for each new family and can only seem to have 4 or you loose data so I'm just playing 2 families and really enjoying it. 
When a sim is pregnant they get symptoms such as a bad back and need a massage - I have a Mark and Marie and toddler Ethan and Marie is pregnant and her need is to have a massage for her bad back - true to life or what?!    They also like going to the book shop to buy a pregnancy book    They can also go to hospital to give birth, not sure how that works yet.  Got to give it back today - booooo - so will bepre-ordering, with the guide as well as I was playing it 'blind' which was a bit tricky! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Marie      
WOW 
   

Thank you for that snippet! Roll on payday!
so have you got new maternity clothes in the game ? can you change them ? ( one of my biggest bug bears of sims2! )

Back in a bit need to go swimming and find my cash card!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes there are new clothes but I hadn't thought about trying to change the pregnant sim    Am deliberatly avoiding said friend until at least friday, so will get on later tonight and see! 

Have been trying to bribe Mark to take Ethan shopping alone so I can have an hour of time playing, but he's not buying it   Misery!   

One thing I love is they can go to the supermarket and choose their produce (another screen comes up with selections and prices) and the books are all named so you can choose what your sim reads    Trying to think of anything else ... oh yes, they can jog into town instead of getting a taxi, or go and knock on a neighbours door.  Again, theres prob loads I don't know as I'm playing it without a guide or any kind of book with hints/tips! 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

oooooh I want it now!!!  (stamping foot)  

Great info Marie!!!

If it was me I would pretend I'd left the country when your friend phones/calls in for the game back x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone know where Marie lives  ??

I am so jealous!  Thanks for the info!  Makes me even more impatient!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Marie lives just about half hour  from me well maybe an hour 'pending on traffic and finding her house  

Prehaps I should find it on Friday when I have a half day


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi, if you need help, let me know.  I have a ladder and a crowbar!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Not too far from me either!!  hee hee hee

According to dh it's possibly 45 mins to an hour.

Let me know if you need back up Dizzi and Sue lol


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright, sims 3 night at mine tomorrow    Just bring me some chocolate and schloer, rather than the ladder and crowbar and I'm happy    (


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sometimes I hate being geographically challenged!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Marie, you lucky girlie! 

It sounds fab. Still feel uneasy about uninstalling Sims 2 though  

Not long now girlies  
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I held a Sims 3 box in my hand yesterday!  They had some on the shelf in a shop where you could pay 10 euros deposit to guarantee a copy on release day.  I have reserved it from another shop for nothing though, but I just had to hold the box!

Sue


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok I probably got too excited about this, but I discovered a new thing today!  When you get your game, if you click under 'lifetime happiness' on your sims profile, you can 'buy' with their happiness points things such as free dinners in restaurants, had a scroll down to see what I could save up for and you can now buy fertility treatments!  Costs you a cool 10,000 happiness points but does mean your sim is likely to have twins/triplets which is good news if they want a big family. 

Oh yes, the baby's are easier because you can see their wants/needs as with toddlers.  Can't remember if thats a feature in sims 2?  Its really silly because I wish they'd have a baby gym or somewhere to put babies other than in their cots!  

Where were you all on friday?! Was ready with the snacks and noone showed so I had to eat them all myself.  Which was a crying shame


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Marie Sorry I diddnt make it friday 

What a cool feature youve found! Have to say am finally starting to look forward to having the Sims3, 
Watched a few Sims3 videos on the official site, and just want to "have a go now"

Off to Sim 2 land just now, catch you later 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wooooohoooooo - just realised that it is out next week!!!!  A week and a couple of days!!!       I even checked to see when the release date is in Germany to see if it was the same as NL, that is how desperate I am!   

Marie - I love the fertility treatment option!  I agree, looking after babies gets a bit boring.  

I already mentioned that I couldn't make it on Friday, if I was in the country I would have definitely been there!!!!   

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Pay day on the 28th, so think I will pre-order from Play as they are doing the deal with the guide. Was just going to chance it and try and get to the shop first thing on release date, but worried it won't be there. Plus I have to be at work by 9 and drop boys to breakfast club at school first, so may not get there til lunchtime. Then again, are Play reliable, and will I get it in the post on Friday ready to play that evening/Sat morning? Ohhh, not sure what to do now! 

Wonder how long it will take to uninstall Sims 2. I've not done anything like that with it since I put it on the PC when I first got it. Might do that this weekend and get things ready. 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Marie - Have you handed it back yet or are you still hiding behind the door pretending you're not in?  

Sue - What are you like!!!  

Dizzi - Hope you had fun in Sim land!

Jayne - I have the same dilemma with Play.  I have already pre-ordered it (since last November) but really worried it won't arrive as it has happened to me before with an EP.  Oooooooo I don't know what to do!

I think if it doesn't come on Friday I may have to go out and buy then sell the other one.

What about all my custom content?  I can't play without    I am really going to miss it  

Haven't even thought about uninstalling, mind you I have a computer upstairs with it on as well so won't be totally without Sims 2.

Going to have a play later, am in the middle of a challenge.

Back to the sunshine now though

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I've taken the plunge and pre-ordered with Play. I'm in work Fri anyhow, and can't see me even managing to get to the shops until lunchtime maybe, and then little chance of playing Fri night, so if it arrives Sat, that will be ok with me. I've not uninstalled Sims 2 anyhow yet, so will need a bit of time to do that, de-frag, etc. If it doesn't arrive on Sat, will be hacked off, but will prob just hang on until Mon. Don't work Mon and Tues and the boys will be at school, so can play all day in peace  

There will be new custom content for Sims 3 I'm sure. Already an area set up for it on TSR  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne may have to wait til Monday as well to play.

I said I'd go to mum's caravan before I realised it clashed with release day


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't worry ladies, I will post piccies!  As long as someone lets me know any tips that are in the book!

Some idiot arranged for me to have a midwife appointment the release date afternoon - he should have known better!  


Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I've not pre ordered and DH wants me to wait as funds are low this month
So I will be awaiting your piccys with baited breath!

Sue  for the scan clash, still least you wont be at work and play after 

Shelley  I hope you get to play asap!

Jayne sounds like your going to have your playtime afterall


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I've not pre ordered and DH wants me to wait as funds are low this month


No Sims 3?? I am sure you can divorce someone for that! 

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great link!  Thanks!  

If Sims keep going on about the release date tomorrow on their ******** page, I will go mental and delete them as a friend!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I have just installed The Sims 3 on my computer!!!!

A friend has lent it to me and I have no idea where he got it from, but as I'm only playing it till mine comes on Friday I didn't think it would do any harm.

Anyway on to the good stuff............

I have only been playing about 10 mins and have just finished the tutorial and my fave thing so far is that you can now place furniture on a diagonal!!!!  I know, sad, but that really bugged me on The Sims 2.

Will update more later

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh - NOT FAIR!!!!!!



Is it easy to use, Michelle? Do you think that it is essential to get the guide book?

I am glad you can put furniture diagonally, I never built diagonal rooms for that very reason.

Want more gossip, want photos!!!! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not fair! 
Still I am excited to read everything about Sims 3 Thanks Shelley!
prehaps DH will soften by the weekend or after our scan on Monday . . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We can go round and soften him  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I do understand things really are dire here moneywise  
and next payday is the BIG MEET  so I really need my pennies for that too - 
Guess I need to start selling on FF or Ebay books, anyone size 16 clothes anyone, a Dh  . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

One DH is enough for me - he is enough of a handful!  

Oh, if only I could get into size 16!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Like your style Sue    

Ok here's some info to wet your appetites lol

There is 24 families to play after the tutorial.  I have only had a play with 2 of them.

Each family has a difficulty level.  

Skills thingy is completely different.  I doesn't show you the bars from 1-10 that you have to fill up.  It just shows you what you need to get a promotion.  That can include different things like be friendly with boss and co-workers.

You can adjust your sims lifespan from normal to short and normal to long.

You have a countdown to needs like sleep i.e 10 mins before need to sleep.

From your sims house you can see the sea (beachside houses), waves and tide (which I found lovely).

On the map view you can become a partner in the different business/community lots (I haven't tried this yet)

When you sim is in bed you can hover the mouse over the icon in top left to see how many hours are left till fully rested.

Whilst your sim is at work you have can choose five interactions:  (business career) Business as usual, power work, take it easy, chat at water cooler, suck upto boss.

The fulfil want system is completely different.  You get to choose what wants you want to fulfil.  A new want I have found is to discover a star (which I did) then you get to name it.  You look through the telescope and search galaxy.

Instead of aspiration points you get lifetime happiness points that you can change for different rewards, i.e change lifetime wants, get steel bladder, speedy cleaner, office hero, fertility treatment, multi tasker, vacationer, faster learning, mid life crisis, super green thumb and hardly hungry to name but a few.

You have opportunities come up during the course of the game and you get to choose whether you want to fulfill them or not.  My male sim has one that requires him to write a novel for a co worker.

Traits - My male sims traits are: perfectionist, commitment issues, dislikes children, frugal and ambitious.  I saw a book in the bookcase for dealing with commitment issues so he's going to be reading that very soon.

The buy and build items in my opinion are a load of rubbish.  Bring on the CC is what I say  

Oh oh oh oh something that I really loved is you can sit down and watch the tv whilst holding the baby!!!  This was one of my biggest bug bears with TS2.  I found out by accident when my sim did it through free will.

I'm sure there will be more to tell you.  I'm going to see if I can upload some piccies to photo bucket.

I know there is loads that you will all discover as we all have different playing styles.  Mine is I get engrossed with playing a family that I before I know it hours have gone by and I haven't really done anything constructive  

Will post some piccies shortly!!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue sorry didn't answer your question. I.ve been able to play without the guide so no I would say that you don't need it. I've got the guide coming so I'll let you know anything you want. I am going away Thursday though so may have to wait til Monday unless any one else gets the guide, didn't Jayne say that she had ordered it as well?

A few other things that I have just discovered, the Excellent Anson Hot Beverage Maker makes delicious half-caf strawberry non fat frothiccino with white chocolate sprinkles I WANT ONE!!!!  

Your sim doesn't go to the fridge for baby bottles the option is on the baby not the fridge.

Hmmmm..... my sim has just been throwing up and there is no way she can be pregnant.

Photobucket is taking forever to add comments on the pictures so will add them later.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/The%20Sims%203/

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW & Double WOW 
I see what you mean about the buy/build mode I like plain simple clean lines . . .  still CC will come to the rescue
I noticed the maty wear and the baby swaddled!  did she go to the hospital then for the birth ?
the hot dogs in the microwave! very clever!

OOh thank you Thank you thank you for sharing so much info & piccy's

Happy playing Looking forward to everyones first tasters and piccys

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes she went to the hospital Dizzi, I waited and waited at home but all she was doing was moaning and clutching her bump, don't know what would've happened if I hadn't sent her there lol

You have to go to the shop now to buy groceries, and you get to choose exactly what you want, either buy ingredients for each individual dish or just by item.

Oh and the message 'I can't leave the baby/child on its own' when going to work is replaced with 'do you want to hire a babysitter'.

Let me know guys if you've read enough now and want to discover more on your own.  I'd hate to spoil anyone's discovery.

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks shelley
Will wait and see what the others say - but you can tell me  
prehaps I should make this a sims 3 spoilers thread instead ?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have read some pretty bad reviews on the Sims 3 site..... but its not convinced me not to get it  

The only thing traumatizing me is we don't have the spec for it, altho I could get away with it...  

Realistically we are decorating the home office at the moment, I need to wait for that to be done and then hopefully I should very shortly after that be able to get my new custom made PC for the Sims 3 and I will be simming away!!

xxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Your order for The Sims 3 (with Play.com Exclusive Hawaiian Floral Pattern) (PC & Mac) has been posted.

Please note PLAY.COM will show on your statement.

Please allow 3-5 days delivery.

YAY


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

After 9am tomorrow morning I will be offline for a week - do not disturb unless absolutely necessary!!!!   

Michelle - you are a star!!  Great info and lovely photos, you are making me more impatient for it!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> After 9am tomorrow morning I will be offline for a week - do not disturb unless absolutely necessary!!!!


Have you asked for a hiatus from Modding  

Shelley My Angel


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't really got a modding place these days Dizzi, not since they took me off Newbies.  I help out on G&B and Peer, but nothing compared to what I used to do.  Not sure anyone will miss me!    

Can't wait!!!  Want it to arrive now!  I remember when we were angry when they changed the date from February, that doesn't seem that long ago!  Woooohoooooooo!!  Tomorrow!!!!  I will springing out of bed and bouncing to the shop!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue have fun!!!!!!

You will surface to give us updates though won't you?  

I have a few more pictures if anyone is interested

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Here you go!!

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/sims%203/?albumview=grid


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooooh - I wonder what will happen if you went swimming with the sharks?!  I hope it is another way to kill the Sims!!  Oh, now I am thinking like you lot!  

I thought there was a lot of detail on Sims 2, but Sims 3 seems to have more!  In just over 3 hours it will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.....!

Thanks Michelle, it is great to see the piccies!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue I was just about to ask if you was up yet


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You were up early as well, i noticed - or have you not been to bed yet!  That addictive??!  

2 hours until the shop opens!!!  Not that I am counting or anything!     

Oh, I forgot to mention yesterday - when I told DH we were going to soften up Mr Squirrel, his first comment was to make sure I have Sims 3 installed on the laptop for the trip over!!!!   

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Sue

I woke up and that was it.  I can never get back to sleep  

I'll be without my sims till Sunday!!  OMG how will I cope.

I tried to put it on my laptop last night but it wouldn't work    

 at your dh!!

I have to say that I am really enjoying it.  There is sooooo much for them to do that I would bet that Grimmy would show up before they had done half of it.

There are 59 traits that I have seen and each one has an impact on the sim.

Ooooh just 1hr and 40 mins left for you!!!!

Are you going to camp out side the shop for opening time?

Hopwfull you can let me know what you think before I go away!!

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You are as bad as me then with my irregular sleep pattern!  I am always awake in the middle of the night!

Without Sims until SUNDAY?  Eeek!!!!!

I have a laptop that is a year old and when I bought it new I tried to load Sims 2 on it and it just wouldn’t run, it kept crashing, just couldn’t handle it!  

Have you seen Grimmy yet?  

I am glad that the different traits does have an impact, I am a bit bored of the sameness of the charcters in Sims 2, or perhaps that is just because I just keep doing the same things with them!  

1 hour 25 minutes!!!  I am not going to be camping outside, but I will certainly be there when they open.  Fortunately the city centre is only 10 minutes drive away, very important for the trip back!  I should have it installed by 9:30!!!  Lol!  I will turn the computer on before I go!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

It doesn't help that I am in a single bed with a 4 year old who wouldn't sleep if I wasn't there.  So every time he moves I wake up  

I'm having palpitations just thinking about being simless till Sunday and it will probably be Sunday evening at the earliest      I actually woke feeling sick and the first thought that came into my head was 'oh well I won't be able to go now, I can play my Sims instead'  

Nope not seen Grimmy yet, unlike the others I'm not barbaric where my sims are concerned.  I hate upsetting them    

I was the same with Sims 2.  Same old, same old.  Probably because like you I just kept doing the same thing with them.

I love the count down, anyone would think you were addicted    

1hour 5 mins!!

Michelle c


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Moi Addicted??  I don't know WHAT you mean!!! It isn't like I booked 3 days off work to play Sims, is it??!  

Awww, your poor son - or perhaps I should say poor mummy!

I am sure you can fake some sort of illness so you can stay and play! Where are you going should you be going??

I am glad there is someone else on this thread that doesn't love killing their Sims! I don't feel so alone now! (Sue steps back and waits for backlash from others!  )

DH has just gone downstairs to shower, I am after him. Less than an hour now!!!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning
Thank you for my Sims Fix 
I will go to work smiling now 

Sue dont get crushed in the crowds hun  for a smooth instalation 

Back later I am at work till 6pm


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Booking time off is something that I would do    Being self employed I don't have to.  I just have to tell dh that I'm not working today and he does it on his own  

Can't fake illness unfortunately as going with mum and dad to their caravan on Anglesey.

I have tried to kill my sims on a few occasions but chicken out at the last minute.  Usually take the ladder away from the pool but the one time it worked the ghost of that sim kept leaving big puddles all over the lot and even in the middle of the road      I do feel guilty if they are suffering by my hand    

I've been trying to make bread now for over an hour but my sims keep calling my name  

Oh no Dizzy, don't work too hard  

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am still here and DH still under the shower!

I didn’t book it especially for Sims 3, I booked Friday and Monday off because it is my birthday tomorrow, and I just lengthened it by one day for Sims 3!

I don’t think I have ever intentially killed a Sim.  I had two die by fire last week trying to put out a tree that got struck by lightening – double death!  If you killed one by removing the ladder then it is your own fault if they keep leaving puddles around!  

Ooooh bread!  I never make it because I can’t stop until I eat the whole loaf!

Dizzi – have fun!  I will be thinking of you 

Oooh - shower free - later ladies!!!

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Please help me I am on the verge of getting a new PC out on credit!!!!!   Must stay calm must stay calm!!

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!










Just installing now! I was the only one there, no queue and the guy said only 2 people had pre-booked the Collectors Edition!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Saila what help do you want?  I'll try.

Woo hoo  Sue!!!!!

Enjoy!!!

Mine loads in about 2 minutes.

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

woooohooooo - motherlode works!!!!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

now motherloded so they have lots of money - just trying to figure out how to move the family!

sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that side and the map are quite complicated


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need lots of help Shelley   We are decorating the study at the moment well we are going to start it within the next week and really to get the sims 3 I need a new PC also so it will be a while for me. 

Sue ~ Happy Simming ( I say this through gritted teeth)   

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

My game is here  Arrived in today's post, so was a nice suprise when I got in this evening. Haven't got much chance of playing mind until about Monday, as still need to uninstall Sims2 from desk top. I know it won't run on laptop, so not even going to try!  My Prima Guide isn't here yet though  Thought that seeing as order was placed with Sims 3 game they would arrive together!  

Shelley - Loving your pics  

Sue - Gorgeous collectors edition!  Early happy birthday from me too  

Hope there are some good ways of killing Sims in this game!     

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Girls - you are bad influences!

I decided a couple of days ago that since we are going on holiday next week andmoney is v. tight, I was just going to leave buying it till next month, especially as I'm still doing challenges on the Sims 2. And then you all had ot go posting pics etc.   Guess what I've just ordered using my credit card (shhhhhh   )

Shelly- thanks for posting pics, they are great! How different are you finding the game play? Glad to see we haven't gone entirely back to basics and can still fish and grow things (not that my Sims spend an awful lot of time in those pursuits   )

Sue - what's the difference between collectors edition and normal?  

Hope you all enjoy Simming. Mine will be here in afew days I guess, btu goodness knows when I'll get the chance to play. Mighth ave to pull a sickie from work  

Sue - I just have visions that you aer slumped over your keyboard, semi-conscious, still trying to play!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I just have visions that you aer slumped over your keyboard, semi-conscious, still trying to play!


    

Love It

Laura sorry weve been a bad influnence 
I hope you get chance to play it once it arrives 

What Sims2 challenges have you been playing ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It's ok - the matchsticks are keeping my eyes open!!!    I did doze off using the computer, but checking my e-mails after I had played the Sims all day!  

I did find one bug, I was playing one family with child twins and one of the twins got stuck on the sofa and wouldn't move.  I told her to get up and eat, do this, do that, but she wouldn't move, so i had to abandon that family.

Just been working on a singleton who has just got married and is now expecting.  My first Sims 3 baby.

I won't get chance to play today as we are going out.

Have fun to all that are playing today!

Sue  

ps - Laura, your secret is safe with us!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Aaaaaggggghhhhhhhhh!!  Bought the Fertility treatment and got TRIPLETS!  HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!  

They are all babies and both parents are sleeping in rotation.  God knows what will happen when they become toddlers.

Anyone want to babysit??! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well girls, I STILL haven't played!  Will def be sorted in time for Sim Sunday though  Off to hairdressers shortly, and when I return I am going to uninstall Sims 2 and then get on with loading up Sims 3 and should be ready to play late tonight/early tomorrow (although do have to go to gym first tomorrow, but that's not til 11.15 am class, so may have time beforehand). Prima guide arrived today. It's fab!



ShortyPie said:


> Sue - I just have visions that you aer slumped over your keyboard, semi-conscious, still trying to play!


Brilliant! 

Laura - Your secret is definitely safe 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a quicky as am on dad's mobile internet

Sue you really do make me laugh  

Ooooh Jayne I hope you get to play tomorrow.  Can't wait for everyones opinion

Laura we won't tell  

Dizzi are you in sim land?

I cant wait to get back tomorrow.  Dh is definately going to be entertaining a certain young man  

Wonder if my guide has arrived as well, will phone dh later and ask him.

Well I'm going to go now and daydream about my sims.

Catch you all tomorrow!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle
I have been in sim Land3 thanks to you hun, my Sim angel! 

First thoughts - Different! 
everything seems larger and more rounded somehow, not as sharp ? that could be my graphics settings tho 
Ive managed to play a pre made couple hanson & ? her name escapes me, and Ive got them from friends to engaged,
just got to suss out a wedding ( not the private wedding option)
they both have jobs, hanson came home from work after an hour and I had to work out how to send him back!
its strange controlling so much of their day! 
there seems to be so much to control/choice in sims 3,that the panel is daunting to start with 

Also skill building is most definatly different, and the girl has an oppotunity and it involves reading something and I cant find it in the libary so am going to try the bookshop, I do like these community buildings, makes it worth wile having them, although I can't see me building comunity lots for a while yet!

I Love the ease of placing furniture on angles - and that the controls for buy/build are much the same not sure I am liking the customise everything option, tried to change a door to white and failed although I did make my rug a nice shade of red.

Well I am just up from a seista and so will be back in Sim Land shortly, so prehaps my second play will feel beeter than the first, although I am 100% glad to have the chance to play!

*Jayne,* I hope you get to play soon, uninstalling sims 2 was ep by ep sims 2 being last 

*Sue* Triplets OMG Obviously no e-set in Simland  good luck!

*Shelley*  I hope you get to play again tommorrow 

*Laura* are you playing too ?

*Marie* what about you hun, have you still got your copy ?

Back later 
~Dizzi~
Back later,


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't get the customised colours pattens to work.  I just keep hitting the randomise button until I find something that fits!  

The "maxmotives" cheat doesn't work.  I haven't raised one child without that cheat, let alone 3!  I had to use motherlode and build another floor to the house to accomodate the triplets!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh dear sue  can you hire the nanny/babysitter to help ?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am coping so far.  Fortunately dad Sim had a goal of chess champion so he doesn't have a job.  Mum Sim has just grown to an elder so she has retired, so both are at home.  The parents take it in turns to sleep.  Usually there is one baby asleep at any one time, so I can spend time with one and get the other one on the xylaphone!  The older brother is basically taking care of himself!    

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I can't play   Have installed it all, it loads up and then comes up with Disc Authorisation Failure and that I need to contact customer services as my game can't be verified as an authentic version! Searching the web now to see if there's a solution. Customer services not open until Monday!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Oh Jayne, how  horrible for you.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just had a thought - did you get it from Play in the end?  Have you tried contacting them to see if they have any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  Oh Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

What an absoulte pain in the  
I hope you can find a soultion online if not send it back!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims3%201st%20play/?albumview=slideshow
(shrewsbury password )

Only a few piccys nout exciting - sorry


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG! The trauma. I can't believe how upset I've felt over a game! 

Have just this minute sorted a solution. Sims 3 website, and everywhere else has been rubbish at providing answers. Basically it seems like they just don't know the answer why. Anyhow, found this link eventually and it works!  So, putting it here in case anyone else needs to try. Seems it's a fairly common problem.

http://www.vizzed.com/vizzedboard/thread.php?id=5442

Off to have my first play now  Am ready for bed though! 

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad you got it working, Jayne.  Happy playing!!!!

Great photos as always, Dizzi!  I don't think the pools look the same without a diving board or a slide, though - and where is the hot tub?!  I suppose those sorts of things will come in a future add on!  You are lucky that you have so much outside space, I have had to build on all mine!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Got a Sim related neck ache!  Trying to get comfortable!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

and where is the charisma bunny  I have managed to potty train, walk and talk my triplets, and now we have a maximum on the effectiveness of the peg box and the xylaphone??  I have reached maximum of everything on all my triplets with 4 days to go, either there should be more things for them to do, or their toddler phase should be shorter.  

I have seen much better houses than mine, when the triplets get to school age I think I will build a new house!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I'm back in Sim land!!! 

Oooooh I have missed it lol

Jayne - That kept happening to me on Sims 2 AL.  I just took the disc out and cleaned it and it worked.  SO glad you found a fix!!

Sue - So sorry I missed your b'day hun!  Eeek triplets!!  Wow you've been busy with them!! 

Dizzi - So glad I could help.  Can't have one of my Sim buddies not playing (especially as you're our Sim oracle)  I'm trying to look at your pictures but photobucket just won't load  

Laura I bet you can't wait can you?

Well whilst I was away I managed to install the game on my laptop, so I thought I was set up for the weekend, but everytime I loaded it my laptop crashed.  You wouldn't believe the withdrawl I've had    

I came home to find my guide here as well.  

Just glancing through it I noticed a bit about gems.  Apparently whilst in town if your Sim comes across any rocks there will be gems in them, only you have to pay to have them cut.  Same with pieces of ore, only they have precious metal in them.  All can be sold for profits.

Will let you know more when I've read some more of it.

Have fun

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Haven't had chance to play yet today, but will do in the next half hour or so. The boys are all off swimming  I did have a couple of hours last night before I had to give in and go to bed. Most of that time was spent creating a new Sim and dropping the graphics settings as game was sooooo slow. Also made new Sim very rich via Motherlode and moved her into a swanky beach front house 

There's heaps I can see I will like about the game, but already missing lots of things that Sims 2 (and all the EP's) had. That said, I hardly played Sims 2 anymore as was bored of it, so going to get stuck in now version 3 and look forward to the EP's that will no doubt bring even more fun  Desperate to sort some CC out mind!  I see there is already some in TSR 

Cheats from the Prima Guide:

help = list all commands available at the moment 
enableLlamas [on/off] = Gives a messae that says 'Llamas enabled'
jokePlease = poss a random (and silly) joke on screen
fullscreen [on/off] = Toggles framerate indicator in the upper-rught corner of screen
quit = exits game 
TestingCheatsEnabled = Enables cheat functionality

Kaching, motherlode - 
freeRealEstate = Ignores the cost when buying a lot for the current game 
shazaam = Gives 2,500 lifetime happiness points to active sim

moveObjects [on/off] Removes footprint limitation for all object placement in Buy Mode and Build Mode. Removes limitations placed on hand tool for when objects are in use, or are normally non-moveable objects.

constrainFloorElevation [true/false] = Allows terrain adjustments regardless of objects, Sims, and other structures on them. Walls, floors and objects will move with the terrain, allowing you to create sloped walls and floored hills. However, placing new walls/floors will still flatten terrain, and placing objects will still require the terrain to be flat initially if the objects normally require it.

disableSnappingToSlotsOnAlt [on/off] = When on, objects will not snap to slots while holding 'alt'

hideHeadlineEffects = Hides all meters and effects in game, such as the plumbbob and skill meter.

fadeObjects [on/off] = Toggles whether objects fade when the camera gets close to them.

slowMotionViz = Puts the game in slow motion. Optional parameter, value 0 = normal speed and 8 = lowest.

snapObjectsToGrid = Toggles how objects snap to grid. If true is given, behaviour is normal. If falst is given, then be default, objects do not snap to grid (and holding 'alt' will snap then to the grid.

snapObjectsToAngle = Toggles how objects rotate. If true is given, behaviour is normal. If false is given, then by default, objects do not snap to 45 degree angles when rotating them (and holding 'alt' will snap them to 45 degree angles).

I prob won't use half of those, but some of you may want to 

I would def recommend getting the guide if you don't already have it 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Right that's it, I'm all played out! Had fun  

Hope everyone else has had a good Sim Sunday  

Dizzi - Good luck for today     Looking forward to reading all about your happy news  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am not awake and I am not still playing - honest!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jayne for those Cheats, I may use one or two 

Ive more piccys 
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/sims3%202nd%20play/?albumview=slideshow

Gwen & Holden, I had to laugh, yesterday I moved the aging slider to the longest possible
as I diddnt want Gwen an elder while Alex was a toddler, and then realised I would have a toddler for 60 days! so quickly changed my mind, anyways turns out Gwen must have been a young adult 
when she married and had a baby! cause she is now and adult on her way to Elder 
Holden hasnt aged yet ? and I am waiting for Alex to become a child.
I like the babysitter flat fee when the parents work, and the fact they come without the parents having to wait and be late for work.
You can see in the skill area how many more skills are needed to advance, they glow platinium 
What else, the roof tool is a bit sensative! although extending was pretty easy.
as to the swimming pool, I noticed Gwen jumped out without using the ladder! so no more drowning prehaps ?
Well work is calling, back later, ENJOY SIMMING


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still reading this thread with great interest and still 100% jealous of you all


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

whats the deal with this game??is it addictivewhats it like??what can yu do on it


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue -  I played until about 12.30 too  Time just seems to disappear in Sim Land.

Dizzi - Off to see pics in a sec  I love the getting out of the pool thing, but yes, they can still drown  Not that I've tried it yet. You (well Sue definitely) will be pleased to hear that so far all of my Sims are alive and well 

wishing4miracle - Big questions, for a big game! Not sure my brain is up to answering at this time of the day  So, will leave anything else up to others and just say that in a nutshell it's life simulation, and direct you to the website

http://www.thesims3.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims_3

Gnomes - Find a gnome, put him in your garden and in the night he'll get up to mischief 

Well, so far I have just created a single sim, moved her into a swanky beachfront house (motherlode) and she's just found the love of her life, which took some doing without a love candle hack! Everyone seemed to already be taken  Not tried out any of the job stuff yet. She's been for a spa day, is into athletics and been to the cinema. She went to the beach too, but got bored as she couldn't build sandcastles or sunbathe  I miss features from so many of the Sims 2 EP's like pets, holidays, etc.

I want to create a brave sim next to go explore in the graveyard, apparently gems and other goodies can be found in the underground caverns 

Will play again later. Was awake until about 3.30 am (not playing, couldn't sleep), and am shattered now this morning. Boys are at school, and I feel a nap coming on. Will def play later though.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You are trying to suck me in again Jayne.  I had planned a day of cross stitch to work on my nursery sampler, but I am not tempted to go back into Sim land!  

sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a quicky I will catch up properly later on

Did you know that you can download a free new town called Riverview?

Am just downloading it now so will let you know what it is like.

Go here: http://www.thesims3.com/

Either register or sign in to account and you get £6 free downloads and the town

Back later

Michelle x

p.s Good luck Dizzi xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley Ive logged in but cant see the free stuff/riverview 
Back in a bit lpads to do 

FOUND IT


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I had my first little play last night   Having a bit of trouble getting on with it tbh, but I had the same when transitioning from Sims1 to Sims 2. I find it akward that now you ca'nt move forward by just pushing the mouse forward and back. Also, just having a read of the manual earlier it says that Sims "can have three different outfits for each clothing category" - WHY?   My Sims usually have loads of changes of clothes, in the everyday range at least.

Also, is it just me, or are the Sims in this one just, well, a little bit ugly? The clothes too.  

Will try and get on later, got to pack as going to Cornwall on Saturday! Just downloading that other neighbourhood.

Laura xx

.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura

Just a quicky.

I press the right mouse button down and hold it to go forward and back, same with the sims 2.

I don't usually bother with clothes much.

Have fun in Cornwall!!!!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Dizzi I know you're poorly hun, get well soon!!!  Still having trouble veiwing your pictures  

Sue and Jayne have you been playing?

I've been playing but ended up deleting the game that I installed and installing a shop bought copy of the game, so lost all that I'd done.

I was  playing a family that had 1 daughter, daughter number 2 soon arrives.  Then I use the fertility treatment reward and had triplets, so had 3 babies and just as daughter number 2 grows to toddler mummy got pregnant again, so at this time I had 7 sims to manage.

Last night I turned it off as it was really stressing me out, but his morning started playing them again    the triplets were still babies when child number 6 arrives.  So that is 4 boys and 2 girls.

For daughter number 2 I got to choose 2 of her traits so chose Evil and Insane      Both parents are now elders and have to manage the toddler.  Daughter number 1 is now adult and has a job, but I still have 4 children at school which I'm finding quite stressful.  The homework is more time consuming in Sims 3 and if they don't do it on that day (or at school the next day) they can't do it at all  

I have just given up on them again (think it must be this time of night).

Well my intention was to leave some info from the strat guide but my bed is calling me (doesn't help when someone yawns on **, no names but you know what I mean don't you Jayne)      

Will post info tomorrow now.

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Some traits cannot be assigned to the same Sim at the same time, such as Good and Evil.

Some opportunities are time-sensitive.

While at work you can also set your Sims’ behaviours.  If you choose to brown-nose the boss this could affect your relationship with your co-workers.

Many moodlets are directly related to a Sim’s traits.  If your Sim is a loner you are likely to see the ‘too many people’ moodlet while at a party.  This could cause your Sim’s mood to drop.

Age affects the number of traits you can give your Sim because longevity affects the development of a personality.  A toddler gets only 2 traits, a child gets 3 and a teen gets 4.

There are 63 traits.

Your traits aren’t entirely permanent.  You can change an entire set of traits if you buy the Mid-life crisis with the Lifetime Happiness points you accumulate by meeting your Sim’s goals and fulfilling their small wishes.  (It costs 10,000 to change)

Some traits cancel each other out.  You can’t select ‘Artistic and Can’t stand art’.  Some ages also eliminate possible traits, for example a toddler can’t be flirty.

Young Sims –toddlers, children and teens – do not have lifetime wishes.

Take good care of your Sims, especially as they get close to an age transition.  If a toddler is happy or a child/teenager is getting good grades, you get to choose the extra trait. If not you may end up with a negative trait being assigned.

Baby: 3 days, toddler:  7 days,  child: 7 days, Teen: 7 days, young adult: 21 days, adult: 21 days, elder: 16 days minimum.

When you move into Sunset Valley the amount of Simolians afforded to you is based on the number of Sims in the household.  A single Sim gets $16,000.  Each additional adult adds $2,000.  A teen adds $1,500.  A child adds $1,000 and a toddler adds just $500.

One major upgrade to The Sims 3 is the ability to use freeform placement and rotation.  Hold down the ALT key while using the Hand Tool and the object will move smoothly during placement and rotate to any angle.

The sledgehammer tool has also been upgraded.  It can now delete many things at once by clicking on an object and holding and dragging over other objects.

One of the coolest new features in Build Mode is the ability to drag walls to resize rooms.  To do this, select the Hand Tool and move your cursor over a wall (it also works with fences, decks and foundations).  If a green arrow appears, then you can click and hold, and then drag back and forth to resize the room.  This is especially handy once you’ve build out an entire room and realize you need more space because it not only moves the walls, but it also fills in all the correct floor and wall patterns you’ve chosen.  And it will move objects for you as well.

(This one’s for Jayne)  You do not need a ladder to get in and out of the pool.  Sims can now exit the pool anywhere.

As soon as you buy an item it loses value by 15%  With each day it loses 10% and finally stops at 40% of its original value.

You now have a family inventory for putting large items in.  This can be found in Buy mode.  This is particularly useful if you are moving house.

More later x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Michelle!  

With the loner option, she loses points when there are too many people about, but also her social bar goes down when she is on her own – contradiction there!  

I have used the move walls option a couple of times.  

I have got one room that according to the game isn’t finished, but for the life of me I can’t figure out why!  

Awwww poor Jayne – can’t use the swimming pool death any more!!!    

Michelle, I warned you about triplets!!!  

A couple of things I spotted that were weird, one of my Sims was out walking and chatting to people and came across her duplicate!  Same look, same name!  Another weird thing was I clicked on fishing in the swimming pool and according to the info box it isn’t a great place for fishing, but goldfish and minnows can be found there!!!  In the swimming pool!!!    Not sure whether I should go swimming there again!

I have got a pond out the back but the amount/level of fish isn’t good, anyone know how to improve it?

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - I agree, they are a bit ugly   Clothes are rubbish, but we can sort that with CC   If you go into options and turn edge scrolling on, then you can move back and forth like in Sims 2 

Shelley - Sorry about that yawn!    

Yes you CAN kill your sims in swimming pool still! You just have to put stuff all around the edge so they can't get out, or keep making them swim in the middle somewhere and hey presto  I haven't killed any yet, but am itching to as dying (excuse the pun!) to see what Mr Grim looks like. 

Haven't played much because my computer really isn't up to scratch for Sims 3 (worked fine for Sims 2), am a bit low on RAM. I think I have 750 and it needs 1000 (or something like that). It runs really slow even with all settings on low, and is very juddery. So frustrating! I'd already added RAM and new graphics card for Sims 2 and it's old now, so don't want to spend more on it. My laptop is also pretty old, and dying on me, so have used this as an excuse to get a Macbook Pro - being delivered later this week. It meets all the system requirements for Sims 3, so should run like a dream on it as has high end graphics. 

Will def be having Sim Sunday next week  

Right, for fear of yawning again, I'm ofski!  

Happy simming everyone  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

When you fish 10 of each sort you can release them into another pond, that is how you improve the quality of a pond.  Or you could buy some from the shop and release them! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Quiet in here!

How's everyone doing with their game? Time to play? 

I've been having a good go the past few days, and really enjoying it. Got new laptop and OMG game runs like a dream on it. Loads in about a minute and the graphics are amazing. Can see things like the tide going in and out, trees and bushes swaying in the breeze, seagulls, reflections (the sea looks totally different now), waves crashing up onto rocks, etc. Just so many things I wasn't seeing before  

I keep forgetting to take pics, but will do some, and upload sometime  

Right, think I'm going to head off there for an hour or so now before bed  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I'm Ill Ive not played for two weeks!
My neice and nephew played it yesterday and were quiete for a couple of hours,
so  I get to play this week too!
Jayne  on the new laptop, glad its opened your game up for you 

Big  to everyone else, playing or reading 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Goodness me Dizzi, 2 weeks! Unheard of for you isn't it   

I read on ** that Laura is really poorly and had a bit of a time of it on hols with poorly little one too, so Laura, if you're reading, sending big   and get well wishes to you and anyone else in your house that needs them. 

Shelly - Read on another thread too about your poor dog  That's very sad hun. Massive  

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne, I remember when I got the new computer and the difference in the graphics from playing on one computer to playing on the other.  I was fascinated by the reflections in the mirrors, I never had that before!  

I haven't played for a few weeks, I was busy this weekend but plan some serious playing time this weekend!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Thanks Jayne. Hugs are much appreciated!!! And also very much needed!!!

So pleased your new puter runs the game well. I think it makes all the difference to the whole experience and also more enjoyable.

Dizzi and Sue   No playing for 2 weeks   Shame on the pair of you  

Laura hope you all start to feel better soon x

Well I've been playing loads and had sooooo much fun!!

Think I'm obsessed with evil sims. Also discovered the Klepto trait. Oooooh that really is fun!!!

Atm I'm playing a little challenge. My sim is not allowed a Job and has to support her and her son from growing/fishing and swiping (klepto trait). Also from rocks found.

Going to try and get them to $100,000 with out anyone ever getting a job.

Will leave you with some pictures. They aren't in any particular order just a collection from different households.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/More%20sims%203/?albumview=grid

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Meant to say I have managed to get some downloads!!! I was so pleased with myself for figuring out how to do it.

Boy did I find it hard to master.

I got them from the official site. So recolors mostly.

Also got a couple of hacks as well. The 'no mosaic' is a must for me as it really annoys me.

Got the Install helper monkey from here http://www.modthesims.info/browse.php?f=139&showType=1&gs=2

There is a similar hack to the Inteenimator out as well here: http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=3d5d3806dc2018e72236eca1c2de9a00&topic=15488.0

Michelle x
/links


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone got Sims for the iPhone? I'm really tempted but it is £6 so don't want to waste my money.

Thansk,
Carys


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I haven't bothered downloading for Iphone. To be honest, whenever I've tried Sims in any format other than on PC, it's just not the same   


Read in the guide earlier that you can create a whole family of ghosts! Could be interesting. Going by memory now, but think it said when a Sim dies in a household and is loved by another Sim, then you may get a call from the Landgraab science thing who offer to resurrect your loved one. If you say yes, they come back, but as a ghost. They are fully controllable, like regular Sims, and can produce babies, etc. Hence your ghost family can be created as babies are also ghosts! 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh - interesting.  I had one of my Sims die yesterday and I have had experience of hauntings.  The widow has been able to interact with the ghost, even make out.  I did click on them to whoooohoooo, but the ghost disappeared before it happened!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The Sims 3 World Adventures Expansion Pack
POSTED ON 08/01/09 05:30 PM

The Adventure is Near&#8230;
Take your Sims on the adventure of their lives with The Sims 3 World Adventures. Guide your Sims to acclaimed fortune-or potential doom. Take your Sims to exotic destinations to hunt for hidden treasures. Uncover new skills, experience new personality traits and garner rewards, if your Sims succeed. Explore ancient tombs in the pyramids of Egypt, master martial arts in the Far East, and discover rich culture and famous landmarks of France. Adventure is on the horizon - what will your Sims discover?

FEATURES

•Accept challenges, find treasures, discover what's lurking in hidden caves and more.
•Explore famous landmarks in China, Egypt, and France.
•Learn new skills like photography and pursue new opportunities. 
•Meet new Sims from exotic locations and share their cultures. 
•Customize your Sims homes with new styles & artifacts from their adventures. 
•Get $10 worth of free SimPoints for The Sims 3 Store, and additional online features to be announced. 

Can't find anything about dates! Just googled and on other sites they are talking about 16 November.

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sue - thanks for that!  

Still playing, when I get the chance   haven't played all week. Still prefer certain aspects of TS2 - is it just me or is TS3 lacking a bit of humour??

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I am about to load sims 3 for the first time in months and I am very tempted to uninstall after a play and start re loading Sims 2 !!!

Anyone else feel this way ?
Or do I need to give sims 3 more of a chance ?

shelly_anne will CC help me feel better about the game and is there an easy way to load it in ?

I am going to play for an hour see you later


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I really like Sims 3, and won't be going back to Sims 2. That said, I've not played for ages either, but I was like that with Sims 2 as well    Can't see me forking out for any EP's for Sims 3 though as they get released. Will probably wait a good while and then get them when they are dirt cheap! 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi STEP AWAY FROM THE SIMS 2 DISC!!!!!!!!!! Please don't uninstall  

I found starting a Legacy challenge really opened up my game.

Have a look here http://www.forums.boolprop.com/viewtopic.php?f=248&t=41040

I changed mine to an alphabet legacy with handicaps. It made me choose careers that I usually wouldn't think of doing.

I really enjoyed the game so much more!!!

I am going to start mine again as I forgot to make notes of things 

CC I'm not sure what I did now  Will try and find easy instructions for you (probably next week when J goes back to school)

Hope you are having fun playing!!!!!



Jayne said:


> Can't see me forking out for any EP's for Sims 3 though as they get released.


I have mine already on order from play.com


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

lol Shelly - a true Sims Addict!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww thanks Shelley, I did play for about 40 mins in the end
and managed to get the downloads from the shop into my game so that was a bonus, 
I built a 2 story house - realised its the housebuilding/renovating I miss most 
Will peek at your link next 
so quiet enjoyed my time on sims3 last night - I am out for the day today but will play again tommorrow,

Jayne glad your getting on OK with sims 3 too gives me hope! 
I wont be getting the EPs straight away either this time, need to get more settled with it firt me thinks

Sue & Marie are you playing ?

Laura hows your game going ?

Sorry its a quick post DH is cooking bacon and eggs and I am salivating . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Moooooorning Dizzi and everyone else!

no, I haven't been playing for a while, if I get a spare day I do my cross stitch instead, got to get it done in time!  

i am waiting for the new add on to come out later this year!  I think that is what it lacks at the moment, S2 had much more variety, just because it had so many extras.

sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi sooo glad you had a play and enjoyed it!!! We need to get you back playing more now!!!

Sue snap to the cross-stitching. I have nearly finished my current one so may get back to the sims when that it done 

Jayne have you been playing


Jayne said:


> Can't see me forking out for any EP's for Sims 3 though as they get released. Will probably wait a good while and then get them when they are dirt cheap!


 Hmmmmmm we'll see   

Laura where are you??

You too Marie

I may load it tomorrow (Shhhhhhh don't tell my sewing I said that) and continue with my legacy. I find romance/finding a partner really hard with the sims 3. Anyone else?

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Shelly - YES! I definitely find the romance thing in Sims 3 much harder. Hope you manage a play tomorrow  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yes - everyone will be Simming while I am working!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  for working guess I will find some Sims time today  . . Sorry

Romance in Sims3 I cant even think that far ahead! all I seem to do is work & meet needs!

Happy Simming


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Guess What 

Ive been to Sim Land 3 days running 

I now have a family of 4! started from a single Sim, 
they have a child and a toddler, and so my aim is to see the child at least become an adult!

Ive managed to download a few items from the official site and TSR
and the house Is one Ive built from scrtach - I'm still not keen on the storyprogression stuff but playing one family at a time so far seems Ok, 

Anyone else playing at all ?
Not sure how to put pictures up as they seem to go to the launcher exchange thingy - anyone know the instructions to finding the folder ? so I can use photobucket ?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooooh Dizzi!  I thought you weren't going to play it again??!  

I am tempted now you mention it!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Go on you know you want to 

I want to go back there too but the washing and sleepiness are pulling me away  . . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, 

I am still here, but haven't played Sims in prob about 2 weeks   Partly my mother in law's fault for getting me interested in Come Dine with me, because I don't have time to watch it while it's on, I have loads saved to Sky+ and I seem to spend all evening watching those and other things on Sky+ to get it all off.

I still don't think I'm enjoying it as much as TS2 - I agree on the romance front. Also, I'm playing a family, one of the Maxis made ones, they were roomies, now they have three children, he's completed his lifetime wish of being a top author or something, she's quite high in the rockstar music career path, and yet they still don't have the money to buy a decent place, if they were in TS2 they'd prob be in an exquisitely furnished mansion (and I don't like to cheat). And, I still think they're ugly   

I haven't even attempted to build a house yet! I really need to download some new stuff, but I think it's quite pricey to download from the official site.

I have promised myself a play some time this week, but I said that last week too, so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I haven't played for such a long time  

My cross-stich has taken precedence over everything.

I can't even tell you where I was or what I was doing it's been that long!!    

And I can't even say when I will play again as I just haven't got the motivation atm, probably when I get the new ep


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

To occupied with ** apps to give Sims a look in!  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone else got the expansion pack today?  I will let you know later what it is like!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Sue
Nope no EP in this house  thats how much Sims 3 excites me these days  
Tell us more about it later 
I was also considering a play today seeing as I am off work,
once again I am considering spending the time re installing sims2


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Nope, no EP here either, and no intention of buying. I haven't played Sims since about June/July time I don't think. Other things to keep me occupied in what little spare time I have (**   )

Sue, do let us know what it's like though, and maybe post some pics. Might inspire some of us to get playing again! 

Dizzi - I think if you really loved Sims2 and Sims3 just isn't doing it for you - which it clearly isn't, as I can't understand how you could go from being a total addict, playing every spare second, to hardly touching it anymore if it was holding your interest - then you should go back to Sims 2. 

I really miss reading what everyone is up to in their game and seeing pics. Even though I haven't played that much for 18 months or longer now, I did still enjoy seeing what everyone else was up to  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I have bought it, it just hasn't arrived yet  

Dizzi -  agree with Jayne x

Sue - what do you think of it? 

Jayne I was getting like that with ** so have forced my self to limit my time on there, and not play any of the games like the farms and the zoo.

I'm really struggling for spare time right now, spending a lot of time at the hospital with my dad.  I am going to load it up now for a bit and see if I can get back into my Legacy, will probably need to restart it as I haven't a clue what I was doing


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm Simming again! 
am having to ask for an improved processor for the pc for my birthday mind,  as the graphic quality is "ok" the system game rating is 4.5, my pc is 3.5 which is the minimum for Sims3 to play.

Can I ask what pc/spec your running Sims3 on and if you have the EP with that too ? 
Pictures on ** Will post some here in the week

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I'm so pleased you're playing again  and by the sounds of it, getting your head around and starting to enjoy Sims 3  Must admit I've been tempted on a few occasions to go back to Sims 2 as there's so much I miss from that game, but there is so much I like about Sims 3 too, so am going to stick with it I think. I'm sure as more EP's come out as well, it will get even better. I've managed to get some downloads from TSR too. Custom content always helps  I had a teeny play as well late last nigh. The last saved game on there was July 2009!   Can't believe it's been that long since I played. 

I haven't bought the EP yet. As I've not been playing much, and money a bit tight, I've not bothered. Will get it once it comes down in price though - usually once the following EP is out I think. Actually may have a peek on Ebay in a bit to see whether it's any cheaper on there now. Michelle's pics on ** have got me fancying it a bit  

Sims 3 certainly is draining on the old processor and graphics. I'm running it on my MacBook Pro (laptop), and it works really well. My old PC couldn't handle it at all. 

Happy simming  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm just downloading Riverview for free from the Sims 3 store. Does anyone else have it? 

Noticed that a new stuff pack came out on 5 Feb too. 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Been meaning to resurrect this thread for a while 

Dizzi try this test as well http://www.insimenator.org/index.php?topic=103991.0

I looked into that one you mentioned on ** and I only got a 3.5 as well   yet my pc is designed specifically for gaming, so was a bit stumped with that.

I can have all graphics high with no lag at all, it was my processor that brought the spec down.

Jayne I've had Riverview from when I can out but can't remember where I play  

I also have the ep and the sp as well, I just can't not have them  

I totally agree, cc makes the game more enjoyable for me.

I have enjoyed the ep, but to be honest I have only sent 3 sims on holiday, I love the challenges/adventures/tasks your sim can sign up for whilst there.

The bit I like most about TS3 is that there is so much for your sims to do, i.e. Lifetime wish, collections, skill journal, writing, painting and so much more.

I still can't kill a sim off though   even though I hate playing elders!! And the ghost are really annoying too. They can prepare food and eat the stuff as well!!! So I deleted the urns/headstones  

If like me you don't like playing elders, make sure there is no death flower in his/her inventory when they die as grimmy will give them another chance of life, so you have to play all there elder years again  

Gonna go and load it up I think whilst tea is on.

Am soooo pleased to have some addicts back  

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm def feeling addicted again. Want to go play now! Must resist though - work in the morning  

Loaded up Riverview earlier and played a Maxis made Sim in a Maxis made house. He's a genius, career mined doctor living in a batchelor pad. Got him to have a little fun though by becoming romantically involved with one of his work mates. She's now pg! but they're not living together, or even engaged yet. Not sure what to do with them now. Might be interesting to see how the pg progresses with her not living in the same house. They are perfectly suited to be married, but I'm toying with the idea of him just saying to her 'let's be friends' (it's under the 'mean' choice) as he's career minded and not ready for a family, ie. he's going to be a total k**b head to her. I'm bored with playing happy Sims families!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just seen your pictures Jayne! My game is minimised, and like you I am resistiting playing now! ( just going to shut it down)
I like your story idea - run with it!

Shelley Ive got a few CC items - the arizona sofas are a must have item in my game! 
the pc passed on the website, - thank you for the link  it also passed with world adventures, but I am not getting it, 

I am going to look for floor plans for Libby n Daves next house tommorrow, before building
and I will update the story and pictures from the last couple of days too

What do I like most - being able to change the texture/colour/patten of all objects!! even if its a bit time consuming - Ive even worked out how to drag colour from one item and place it on another, but I also discovered you can type in the colour hex number and change it that way too! ( when I found my favourite shade of green I noted the hex number and used it on other items)

before re playing this time I had actually uninstalled Sims3 and re installed half the Sims 2 stuff!!! and had a change of heart after seeing your pictures and wondered if I could produce great images too!
So thank you both, well little lady has settled the hot chocolate is gone so its bed time  

~Dizzi~

Ps I got the prima guide too which has helped LOADS !!!
One trick/tip I love is the hide the status bar and icon above the sims head - the cheat is "hideHeadlineEffect on/off" 
Good night x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> They are perfectly suited to be married, but I'm toying with the idea of him just saying to her 'let's be friends' (it's under the 'mean' choice) as he's career minded and not ready for a family, ie. he's going to be a total k**b head to her.


   I can't bring myself to do a mean choice, I don't think I've ever looked to see what can be done  Be careful Jayne Sue will get you!!  

I'm playing sunset valley at the mo, I have played Riverview just can't remember any thing as it's that long ago.

Dizzi I like being able to change colour and texture as well. I also discovered the hex numbers last week. Saved a lot of messing and time Ditto with the green 

I am so pleased you changed your mind and gave it another go, what would we do without our own personal knowledge guru!!! 



DizziSquirrel said:


> One trick/tip I love is the hide the status bar and icon above the sims head - the cheat is "hideHeadlineEffect on/off"
> Good night x x


If I hid mine I wouldn't know who I was playing!!  

My second generation sim had an opportunity for growing plums, could I find any could I buxton!! 1 of the many rare seeds grows into a plum tree  

Now my 3rd generations wife wants to grow perfect pomegranates so guess I'll have to go hunting for seeds again with the help of the collection helper reward (I love that item)!!!!!

My 4th generation is just about the become a toddler and I'm still not bored with the family, how strange is that!! With TS2 I would have been done by the 2nd. 

I really enjoy the skill journal, and trying to complete as many as I can.

Thank goodness you no longer need friends to climb the career ladder or I would be stuck on level 3  

I've had to delete all the sinks on my lot as I had a female spouse who was a neat freak and she kept washing her bloomin' hands every 2 mins, soooo annoying.

Do you guys play with full freewill or with it turned off? I play with it all the way on as I love the spontaneity and also with the 90 day life span, I couldn't imagine playing the very long one, can you imagine playing elders for ages!!, not a chance  

Well I've just got to wrap to items for ebay then going for a play me thinks!!

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hoping to have a play again later. Just in from work and getting boys from school, and in 20 mins off to asthma clinic for check up, cook tea, and then fingers crossed free time to play  

Michelle - Yep, I play with free will on, and shorter lives too  You know, although I'm horrid to my sims sometimes, in real life I can't even bring myself to kill a fly and am really sensitive over that sort of stuff if I see someone kill an insect or anything. Sims though - it's a game! 

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

awwwww hun I was only joking


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

again 

I too play with story progression & free will, 
Like you shelley I would be bored by generation 2/3normally
so am looking forward to seeing this family get to elder and beyond!

Jayne loving your story plan  and pictures, hope you get to play later

I have uploaded more piccys to **, although you cant put them in story order 
I will put the next lot via photobucket' slideshow option which you can post as a direct link on ** I think.

So the story is simple so far Libby met Dave slept with him got pregnant first time   
and like Jayne I was going to do the un married single mum game, but decided to try a 2.4 family instead for this generation, dave is a partner in the grocery store, and libby now owns the spa! 
So after Tiana is born and toddling baby number two is on the way, with libby a superstar,
I decided they needed a superstar house! so many hours later a new mansion is built but its too big to play, dosnt seem homely enough, so I move them out, next they move into a house with a bridged entrance, but it has no garden access for the children and the couldnt get planning permission to alter the grounds so they moved out!
They are now in a lovely house all be it with a small garden, but a large swimming pool, close to the beach, the rooms are large but not un homely, and so the next chapter begins, getting Dave to superstar, Libby to quit and focus on gardening, and get the children to school age! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Michelle - Oh, I know hun  I love our killing sims banter  xx

Dizzi - Just looked at your most recent ** pics. Fab houses  

Am just loving seeing all these pics again  

Not had chance to play yet this evening, but off there now for an hour or so  With my Sims, it's the batchelor I'm playing, and the pregnant girlfriend hasn't moved in or anything yet. I wonder how the pregnancy will progress if he doesn't see her again?  Off to find out  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just out of Sim Land. Wanted to stay! 

Quick update on the story so far (or else I'll forget by tomorrow!) and will do pics at some point. Think I will also do the photobucket thing, as to many pics on ** otherwise. Will bore all the non sim addicts to death   

Soooo .... the pregnancy and romance progressed and J goes to M's (his girlfriend) house. He gets invited in and realises she lives with 2 other girls and a guy, and that the guy is the one she was in a relationship with before he romanced her and called it off, so they are instantly enemies. All of a sudden there was an announcement on screen to say that J had become a father to a baby boy named Abel. Few minutes later M comes home with baby in arms. J has to leave as he's so tired and isn't allowed to stay over at this point. Following day is his day off work, so he goes back over to visit and baby doesn't have a cot or anything, but is being well looked after by members of the household. He snuggles baby, feeds, plays, changes nappy, etc. then romances M. He stays the night and takes care of the baby throughout the night, goes into work the next day shattered, but manages to have a little nap on the job  That evening M comes around to his place (baby is being looked after by house mates) and announces that after last night's little liaison, she is expecting again!   (only in Sim Land eh!). He takes the news well, and decides he's going to ask her and the baby to move in, and that they should get married, etc. Only problem is, he's been such a waste of space so far that she's not having any of this just yet and he isn't even getting the option to progress the relationship beyond basic romance stuff. He works hard all evening, and see's a glimmer of hope in things changing. They go to sleep and .......... to be continued next time I get chance to play!  

Night night xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne – you aren’t an Eastenders scriptwriter by chance??

I am boring, I like the 2 parents and a couple of kids!  I should be more adventurous really.  I do start out to have a real womanizer/man eater Sim, but I always end up with them settling down!  

Shelly – don’t worry, I am keeping an eye on our local Sim killer! 

Dizzi - glad you are rediscovering and enjoying S3!

I want to play, but Isabella always interrupts when I start playing!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Got to go to the gym soon, but when I'm back am hoping to head off into Sim land for a bit and am thinking that as the male sim is due to be an elder in just a few days, once he gets M and the babies to move in, get married, etc. he's going to meet with an unfortunate accident!    

Sue - Boom, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom   Wish I got paid the salary of an Enders script writer! 

I do sometimes do the 2.4 happy family thing, but in Sim land that can get very, very yawn after a while  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

You 2 put me to shame with your stories  

I'm just loading some piccies to pb, forgot how slow the upload is.

Sue you could always do what I do with Jake and lock dd in a cupboard    



Jayne said:


> he's going to meet with an unfortunate accident!


Love it Jayne!!! Glad Sue has you in her sights, you're a bad influence on sweet, innocent me!!  

I have started another game with just a female sim called Becca Green, who is over emotional, adventurous, charismatic, mean spirited and dislikes children. (I always click the randomise button on all traits, makes the game more interesting )What a polava trying to get her romantically involved with someone. I had to keep cancelling her autonomous actions as she kept insulting her future husband!! So getting them together took a long time 

She is now married and pregnant which she won't be happy with as she dislikes children 

Her lw is to reach top of the journalism career and her husbands is have 10 perfect fish in bowls on lot.

Going to put a link on ******** to piccies.

Have fun!!!

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

have tried posting on ******** but it's not showing the link on the news feed of others, it is showing on my home page though, so will put it here as well 

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/The%20Sims%203/?action=view&current=9b2d8436.pbw


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi 

Been having a play today, and cut my story a bit short as not to keen on Riverview anymore, and want to go back to the beach 

Strange thing happened with the babies that were born (the mum being in the household I wasn't playing). The first baby grew into a toddler, but when the second was born, the toddler just vanished into thin air a few hours after the new baby got home. All relationship connections, etc. gone. It was like he hadn't existed. Very odd.

Anyhow, below is a link to final pics from this story. They're not really that good, and this is the first time I've used photobucket (normally use photo box), so hope it works okay. I think I may need some lessons on how to get the slideshow right, as can't seem to get it like you guys do 

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/?action=view&current=f89fe522.pbw

Michelle - Will go look at your pics in a sec 

Dizzi - You had chance to play anymore?

Anyone else playing?

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Loving the slide shows!
Shelley Did you notice the body language with your sims! 

Jayne great twist in your story having the boy vanish!!! ( unintentionaly obviously ) and the ex being about!

I am planning a play today, been a crazy week here, although todays play will be later on as DH has a bee in his bonnet   with missing paperwork so if I can find that then we will be good 

I will definatly be playing next week, tommorrow Dhs sister is here and Ive the rugby to watch   but  for a late night play if all is calm here!

Sue hope your DD lets you have a play this week 

~Dizzi~
ps will try and upload some more pictures too, Jayne use  photo box if its easier,
I only suggested it as I couldnt suss organising the pics in order on ** but I have now


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne your slideshow is fine  really strange about the boy vanishing!! I too prefer Sunset Valley rather than Riverview, seems to have more happening there.

Dizzi hope you get to play soon!! Can't wait for some piccies 

Have just done part 2 of the Green family. I am really enjoying World Adventures, there are 3 places to visit, China, France and Egypt, time stops at the home lot whilst you are playing where ever it is you go.

Am heading there now for a play as Jake is at mum and dads for the night and hubby is busy  

Will leave you with part 2


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Brilliant pics Michelle  Love that a child hating Sim had a baby. Creepy babysitter indeed! Cool about the neighbour visiting and dying!   Glad your sims got to have a bit of a row too, and not all happy, happy   

I've not played today and am off to the gym shortly for a few hours. So, hopefully will have a late evening play. Want to start a brand new family and build their home from scratch too. No idea where the story will take me, but I may make it a happy one this time. 

Will continue to use photobucket as I think overall it's easier to use than photobox  

Catch ya later  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley Great Slideshow although both yours and jaynes were to fast so I did them one by one, 
Shelley I have the collection helper from the lifetime rewards but my seeds are not showing up like that 
I cant see anything in the guide either  *Sussed It! *

Jayne hope your playing now good luck with the build and new story, welcome back to the beach!
Ive played and am going back to it now for an hour, will do pictures tommorrow/monday


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed my slideshow was fast, but didn't know how to slow it    You can still watch it though, and just press the stop button at the bottom of pic, and then play again once you've finished viewing each pic  That's what I did with Michelle's  

Didn't play after this evening. Got back from gym late(ish) and shattered now   Best get to bed soon as got body pump first thing, but then a def free afternoon, so will be playing then I think  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims%203%20again/?albumview=slideshow

Password should still be shrewsbury!

Back soon got floors to sweep and mop before A wakes, and Dhs Sister and family arrive!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just been playing all morning and my laptop just cut out - assume it had overheated as it is ok now!  

Lost everything I have done - hint for today SAVE FREQUENTLY!!!!  I am also having fun with the World Adventures, especially China and Sim Fu! 

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Fab pictures Dizzi - hmph why do you get a normal looking babysitter whilst I get Mr Creepy  Teaching the toddlers takes forever with smart milk doesn't it, I hardly ever buy birthday cakes either   Love the spacious, uncluttered Kitchen!! Not found a gnome yet either  Only missed curfew once lol I really don't get sending the gems to be cut as it costs more than the gems are worth  Don't ya just hate visitors dieing on your lot, so rude!!  

Sue   to your laptop, I must remember to save often as well, as I know I'm gonna get caught one of these days 

Jayne have you been playing? and did you check out ebay for WA?

The strangest thing has just happened. My sim invited his gf over from France and whilst over she managed to get herself pg   so I got him to throw a wedding party for the next day, in the meantime a notice came up that she wasn't feeling well so would be going home soon, so I got them to marry early. I couldn't stop the party. Anyway the next day it said that the party had started and to be a good host, then another message to say that the party had been a big success. Huh!!! I never saw a party, so where it was being held is beyond me but it said that my sim was a great host  

I now have 2 couples in the 1 house and both females are expecting. I must be mad!!!

Sue did you know that you can die from encountering a mummy. I takes 2 sim weeks for your sim to pop his clogs!! There are 2 cures I just can't remember them right now   so will leave you with this guide that I found http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/the-sims-3-world-adventures/guide/index.html

Both my elder sims died, 1 of them just as he came out of work so had no grave/urn to delete.

Well I have a quiet day today with Jake at his nanas, and dh wanted me to help him put a shed up. The blooming cheek, does he not know by now that Jake free time is sim time  

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  for the unsaved loss of Sims! hope youve had chance to play again if so piccys please!!!

Shelley thanks for the picture comments, what a bizzare thing to happen with your party - The game is still buggy, I had a freeze last night after the burglar got stuck! also using the family inventory causes problems with picking up and setting down objects 
and yes you are mad having two pregnant sims in one house!
Sue Dont read . . . ( how do you kill sims in Sims3 ? ) 
I discovered in my Prima guide cheats to reset sims traits and add life points but neither work,
when you type the "help" cheat it gives a list of cheats but not those ones anyone else found this ?

Jayne I did slow the slideshow - I like to savour and read when we display pictures! Have you had another chance to play 

I admit to being a hermit this week living in Sim land whenever Abbie is asleep or with daddy   popping onto ** & FF inbetween!
So after all this sim playing time I'd best update you . . . 

Libby & Dave are Elder now, enjoying thier days Gardening and Fishing respectivly
Tiana & Jonathon are YA both doing well, Tiana is a journalist and loves writing
Jonathon however has moved out and its now his life we are following, he fell in love with Jeannie the maid he employed when he moved into his new home, a stones throw from his parents, in fact its the house his parents nearly bought when he was a toddler!
disaster struck this house after a major refurb! when objects kept disapearing and the burgalar refused to leave, so Jonathon moved again, this time into Jeanies home ( next door ) It wasnt long after they held a house warmning party Jeanie became an elder! and had a midlife crisis, with a hasty private wedding! everyone said it wouldnt last, but they are going strong, although neither want children they seem to be happy. 
The decor was garish and old fasioned and the house small, but after completing some local commisions and cashing in his money bags from his Mum, they set about transforming the house, making it larger at the front and upstairs and adding a swimming pool, and turning the stairs round! 
Not Sure whats next, Jonathon has completed his lifetime wish of mastering the gutair and painting, 
think I need to spice his life up a bit, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi I love being a hermit!!    

Don't look Sue - I only know of 2 ways to kill a sim, one is in the swimming pool, you wait till they are in then build a wall all the way round the pool, if you just remove the ladder they [email protected]@ers can jump out, and the other way is to put them in a room and then take the door away.  But the ghosts are really more trouble than they are worth, they can still make meals and eat them, so leaving food to go bad if you've not noticed and if you're miserly like me they cost money by eating the food!! Jayne's the expert    

Not done any cheats at all, didn't do that many in Sims 2 either.  That one you posted the other day doesn't work for me.

I just can't bring myself to move any sims out, that's why I'm playing 2 pg ones cos the true son and heir from my starter sims wasn't interested in romance and having children, but something compelled him to find a lover whilst in France.  (I'd decided to only have the daughters able to have children so when my starters only had the 1 boy they adopted Zoe, but as usual I can't stop myself from reproducing    )

Wish I could stick to a game plan    

Think I'm going to have to get tougher with them!!  and not namby pamby them    

I really got dh involved yesterday, we were both sat here waiting for my elder sim to die and she woudn't    91 blooming days she took to do it, wasn't happy    

Just as I'd finished my earlier post my puter crashed and guesss what?................. I hadn't saved, and had to restart the puter


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Jonathon/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Your house is gorgeous as ever, Dizzi!  You have such creativity with them.  I don't even bother with curtains!  

My sim doesn't like commitment so I don't think I am going down my normal get married and have kids route!  I am currently working on all the foreign travel places.  Just got the axe from China.  Got sidetracked with the martial arts now.  Planning to have a holiday romance and get up the duff!  

Shelly         I can't have pools on this laptop, doesn't look right, probably something to do with the graphics card.    Hope you manage to cope with all the babies!  I hope you don't get two sets of triplets!  I will watch out for mummies!

The only "help" I use is the motherlode one and that is jsut to get enough money together to get a nice house.

Better get back to Sim land before Isabella wakes up!  

sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ooh Sue youve posted ( was feeding A and washing botles  )
Thank you for the compliment, I think my Sims & houses end up looking "samey" 

If and when your Sim decide's to get pregnant  
she needs to eat 3 apples for a boy and 3 watermelons a girl  (tested and works )
Want twins or triplets ? (According to the prima guide
watch the kids channel on tv or listen to the kids music on the stereo, doing either increases the chance
doing both _really_ improves your chances of having twins/triplets ! I might ry this next!

Shelley prehaps we should write each others story! I need to get tougher too,
like you I love having sims reproduce, but hate the real world doing it so easily   
the cheat is the cheat is "hideHeadlineEffect on" to remove the plumbob strange thyat one diddnt work for you

I must say the prima guide has been a great help/boost to my play and I actually like the story progression 
in that neighbours/friends etc age and die does make the game flow better, just wish I could re control a previous active house . . . 
Well A is fed and asleep the dishes are done, floors swept washing folded, its time to head back into the land of Sims


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley Just noticed the comments you left on the pictures! thank you
the balcony/house plan/idea came from this website 
http://www.architecturaldesigns.com/luxury-house-plan-59348nd.asp

and the table/chairs are from Holy Simoly have you got it ?

~Dizzi~
/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi girls 

No play time here recently, and working next couple of days too, so prob play over weekend, but most likely Mon/Tues when boys in school  Am loving reading all your posts though with stories, hints and tips. Just off to peek at Dizzi's pics now.

Catch up properly soon.

Happy killing ummm, I mean simming 

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - For some reason your slideshows aren't working for me  Not sure why. I get a show, but just with words and no pics. Will look at them one by one tomorrow. To sleepy now   

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne I had a couple of pictures not show when I made it, but they were there at the bottom
-I thought it strange at the time, so I am glad youve mentioned it
I may have to try out your photobox site if its going to play silly beggers!
Ive not had much more of a play today, been out to the shops cooked tea and watched some TV with DH, I have found the new twist for Jonathons life watch this space!

Good night 
x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi it was the same for me but I just clicked on the album and looked at them that way 

Thanks for the link, will have a browse tomorrow and get some stuff from holysimoly as well 

Here's part 3 they were taken in this order but it looks strange as Leo had more than 1 vacation.
http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/The%20Sims%203/part%203/?albumview=slideshow
it appears a bit jerky looking back on it 

Michelle x

replaced your link


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

here's part 4 the new house 

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/The%20Sims%203/part%204/?albumview=slideshow

Link added


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley - Great pictures! some of the art work in oart 3 was amazing, I too was amazed by those birds, did I see a dormatry in the same picture ? and where the heck did you get a necter press from! assume thats a WA item?
Your houses are modern in style with lots of sharp angles but it works really well! that corner bath was lovely
Well bed is calling thanks for sharing 
Good night x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

DizziSquirrel said:


> did I see a dormatry in the same picture?


It's a B&B where you stay whilst on holiday 

Yes the nectar press came with WA, it wasn't his it was part of a task that he undertook.

Thanks for your comments on my houses 

Been out all day so going to have a play with my new house


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

DizziSquirrel said:


> If and when your Sim decide's to get pregnant
> she needs to eat 3 apples for a boy and 3 watermelons a girl  (tested and works )
> Want twins or triplets ? (According to the prima guide
> watch the kids channel on tv or listen to the kids music on the stereo, doing either increases the chance
> doing both _really_ improves your chances of having twins/triplets ! I might ry this next!


I watched it for AAAAGES and only got twins! I wanted triplets! 

My Sim just had an affair with one of the Chinese guys, he did a runner a few minutes before the babies arrived!  I didn't try the apples or watermelons but got two boys.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi sue,  I got twin girls  mut have to doo the tv/radio all day everyday they are pg prehaps ?

Going to uplaod and update my story, although a is due a feed, 
and then we are going out so may not get it all done but will try!

BRB!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ooo, I'm getting so behind!   Need to go and look at all your pics and get playing too. No work now for 4 days, so fingers crossed I get to play. Might not be until Mon or Tues properly though once boys in school  I succumbed today and bought World Adventures  Can't wait to try it out. Was £15 in Tesco. Not seen it much cheaper on Ebay (think maybe £12), but seeing as I worked so hard this month and earned a few extra pennies, I treated myself  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> I watched it for AAAAGES and only got twins! I wanted triplets!


Are you mad      

I really think the toddler stage is far too long, should be cut by at least 2 days!! I get bored of them  

Dizzi looking forward to seeing your pictures 

Jayne YAYYYYYYY I hope you get to play before Mon/Tue. My only complaint abut WA is that when your sim does a tomb, it doesn't reset for anyone else, so once it's done it's done. I haven't gone that far into yet to see if new adventures are added for different visa levels. Before sending a sim on vacation try and get the 2 lifetime rewards that let you stay longer and also give you a discount on the price.

I got the prima guide for it yesterday but haven't had chance to read much of it yet.

I finally plucked up the courage to move a sim out  So now have just 1 couple and 1 child in my big house.

My game kept closing itself earlier on and I found that it was due to the cache files in my docs/e a games. If it ever happens to any of you just delete them as the game generates new ones everytime you play and they can get corrupted.

Well I'm off a play. Have fun!!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Finally I get back to post!
Ive not played all weekend  may try and have a play later, but for now heres the update and pictures as promised

Meet Mia, A friend of Jeanies, needs a place to stay to work on her next book, 
and so Jonathon and Jeannie make up the spare room, and Mia moves in, Jeannie took a job at doo peas corporate towers and begins working all hours, leaving Jonathon and Mia home alone . . . its not long before they discover how compatable they are and soon an affair is taking place under Jeannies nose, then the unthinkable happens Mia gets pregnant, determined to have the baby she asks Jonathon to leave Jeannie, he refuses at first, as he still has feelings for Jeannie and his dad had just died and so the babies arrive Hannah & Katie Jeannie although knowing the babies are her husbands is quite relaxed, looking after them and still speaking to Mia  however Mia asked Jonathon again to leave Jeannie and this time he did and in doing so he left the house to begin a new one with Mia and the babies, they bought a victorian cottage with room to expand, and set about developing the house to suit there needs, neith Jonathon or Mia want a regular Job and so the only income is now from Mias book royalties and Jonathons paintings and with twins to care for, who knows how they will manage!

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Mia/ ( albulm Link as slideshow not working properly  )


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Great pics from everyone  

Michelle - Lol at you having to pluck up courage to move a Sim out. Was it as traumatic as you expected?    Thanks for the tip on WA. I  did use the EP last night, but didn't do any exploring, as my Sim was to busy finding lurve!   

Dizzi - Love the new storyline  

My new family I think is going to be a happy, straightforward one. That's the plan anyhow, but who knows what may happen ..... 

So, Hoochi Mama is created!   (well, it's a happy family, so gotta have a bit of fun!   ). Hoochi is a hopeless romantic who wants to be surrounded by family and have loads of babies! She's brave, friendly and a superb kisser, but quite frankly, a bit of a couch potatoe! She's very rich, having been left money in the will of an eccentric aunt, so doesn't need (or want) to get a job. Despite her riches though, she's a modest sort, and so buys a small pad that she does up a little -nothing to glam. However, she does secretly build in 2, yes TWO, basements, to store her wealth (empty in pics as we've not got that far yet   ). She does store some exercise equipment down there that never gets used mind! She's into painting as well. 

After Hoochi has done up her pad, she's a bit bored and so decides to go to Egypt for a few days. Modest as ever she stays in a basic campsite, and plans to see plenty of the country. However, on her first day she bumps into the most gorgeous Egyptian she has ever laid eyes on and falls hopelessly, head over heels in love with him. He is as equally into her, and for the rest of her stay, she doesn't see much other than the inside of her tent and his gorgeous bod! Wooohoooo    She's a good girl though and is being careful that no babies before marriage are made. Her visa expires after 3 days and sadly she has to go home. She's a bit sad that no marriage proposals had been made - or even that they would be going steady, but she knew that these things take time, and was confident in his feelings for her. As soon as she gets home, she invites her hunky Egyptian to come visit her. He's due to arrive at 9 am  ......... 


Just off to do pics  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Slideshow not working for me anymore either 

Anyhow, here's the pics, but think they're all in the wrong order, so you need to start from end and work backwards. Basically, you shouldn't start in Egypt! 

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/Hoochi%20Mama/


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oooh Jayne Loving the pictures! 
Love the garden area and the way youve done the pond! also in your first sims house the floor patten under the dining room, I lol at the "not the most flattering outfit" funny you choose to do a volumptous lady as did I! the last time I tried to do a basement the game crashed, let alone a double basement!
your now making me think prehaps I should get WA!!! as I am the only one of us without it! 
and the screen shots make me jelous 
Well beds calling ( after I make some bottles up ) hoping for some Sim play time tommorrow although SIl says shes calling so we'l see.

Sim Dreams
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I def think you should get WA. I'm a bit gutted I waited so long now, as it's actually really, really good. I think I may get the next EP a bit quicker! 

Well, I'm going to have a little nap (sooo tired), and then a little play later  

Happy Monday everyone!   

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne sleep well, hmm Guess Ive nothing to lose by popping to play.com . . .
A wouldnt let me lie in this morning - still means I have time to be on here then Sims 
Sleep well


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

So pleased everyone seems to be enjoying their games.

Dizzi I would definately say get it!!

I discovered last night that even though a tomb has been explored the game generates new locked doors and sets new traps.  Watch out for hidden traps, they still get me    

Don't sell fragments that you may find as they can be used to build interesting things when you have all the pieces. I've just got 2 sarcophagus'.

A blooming mummy nearly got me again last night, it still frightened the life out me    

I could do with a nap myself but want to get back to my sims  

Jayne enjoy your sleep  

Dizzi get to Tesco it's quicker      

Sue what you been upto?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley have just clicked on play.com so should be here in a day or two  
saves me getting dressed   
and taking A out, as its bitterly cold here today  

Just going to Load the Sims now see you later


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent Dizzi!! 

Know what you mean about getting dressed, as soon as I got back from school, it was slobbing clothes back on    

Enjoy playing    

I've just been electrocuted twice in the same place by hidden traps   she got got by one then in her panic to get away from that one she couldn't be controlled so ran straight in to another one


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yay, Dizzi, you'll love it  

Michelle, I'm going to have to try out those tombs and things soon. 

Well my little nap turned into a mammoth 3 hr 40 min sleep    I really did need it though. Best get dressed now and go get boys from school bus, and then off shoe shopping for them. Sims tonight! 


x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't had chance to play over the last few days, Isabella is goign through a wiggling attention seeking phase!  Itching to play again though, especially after reading your posts!

Sue


----------



## courtneycoles27 (Feb 9, 2010)

hi i am new in here.... can i join your discussion......  by the way i am courtney....

regards to all of you here..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome!

First, you have to stand up and repeat after me...... "my name is Courtney and I am an addict"!    

Tell us a bit about your Simming preferances.  Do you just create families or do you go a bit more wacky with your Sims?

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Courtney

As Sue said you have to admit your addiction first    (we did used to be called Sims addicts) 

Would love to hear how you play


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Courtney - welcome  

Well, I was up again until 2.30 am playing! Need another nap now today   Best make most of it, as work next 3 days, so will have to be good tonight and go to bed early. 

Last night's play was just getting Hoochi's Egyptian love to move in and marry her (which he did really easily  ). They are both young adults and are currently on honeymoon in France (oo lala ) and contemplating a honeymoon baby, but thinking they may wait until they are adults as he has a fishing career he needs to get underway, and she's really into her art at the moment. Babies may get in the way right now, but they definitely both want a large family. 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Courtney - Welcome to our sim section on FF
guess youve read back a bit and seen we just talk about what were doing in the game and 
add some pictures if we can, and try and help each other with tips and tricks
after several attempts at switching from Sims2 to Sims3 I am finally enjoying it - so much so Ive ordered the EP !
How are you findings Sims3 from Sims2 ? 
Please keep posting 

Well Ladies I loaded Sims3 twice yesterday and never completed a Simday! so shut it down,
SIL & Nephew called & as they left DH came home early and A was a wide awake and happy baby all day which was lovely,
then I had an early night as DH told me off the night before when I had a nightmare, he blammed it on too much 'putor time - oops   So when A has her afternoon nap today I am going to try again!!!

When I loaded Sims yesterday my graphic quality was poor again, yet Ive changed no setings  
any ideas anyone ? going to have a mooch around the forums see if theres anything out there to help

Jayne LOL at you playing till silly o clock! a true addict  
I'm looking forward to your pictures 

Sue  for Isabella stopping Sim time, wait till they are addicted too and we cant play at all 

Shelley  at your sim being zapped twice, presume she survived, ?
Have you seen the stuff pack for Sims3 ? its modern items
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/11924479/The-Sims-3-Design-High-Tech-Stuff/Product.html
Oh & Ive put on clothes today already  Just comfy ones  havnt brushed me teeth mind 

Back later if I am lucky 
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne 2.30        I bet you still haven't been down a tomb!!    

Dizzi sorry hun but I have no idea about the graphics, have you changed your desktop settings as I did the other day and it threw everything off.  Hope you can sort it out    oh and I've got that sp as well   just can't resist, it's like a compulsion, I have to have them!!!      

Sue hope you get to play soon hun  

My 3rd generation boy is about 7 days away from aging up and his ltw is to an artist and author.  He's already on level 6 writing and level 5 painting, Dizzi you asked me about the hoola girls when a sim dies, I haven't had one die that achieved the ltw before becoming an elder, I forgot that it doesn't count if you complete it whilst an elder    

Think I'm gonna struggle getting my female her ltw before she ages up  

I've build a basement for all their relics and collections and I've managed to put together 3 sarcophagus's and a dive well.  There is a plain one, a normal one and a kings one, my sim slept in one last night lol.

My sim is visa level 2 in Egypt which means she can stay longer so had a full 8 sim days exploring.  I got stuck on one tomb and couldn't figure it out, so spent ages doing just one adventure.

I was saying to dh last night, how with just 1 ep it has grabbed me more that 4 ep's of the sims 2.  Can't wait to see what else they have in store for our sims  

Right have not long been it but have had my game minimised since before 7 this morning, (first thing I do when I get up  ) might send my sim to china for a bit.

Hope you all have fun!!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> My game kept closing itself earlier on and I found that it was due to the cache files in my docs/e a games. If it ever happens to any of you just delete them as the game generates new ones everytime you play and they can get corrupted.


Sorry to be dim, which Folder of Cache files - DC Cache or SigCache or the loose ones ?



> how with just 1 ep it has grabbed me more that 4 ep's of the sims 2


That is good to hear, esp as my Disc has been dispatched


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

It's the cache files you can see without opening any more folders, so mydocs/electronic arts/CASPartCache, in mine there are only 4, it did say though that you could delete the ones in the DCCache folder as well, I didn't have any there though.

Hth

Bet you can't wait for it to arrive can you    

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - No idea about graphics sorry  Hope you can sort it.  
I am sure you will LOVE the EP. 

Sue - Hope you get to have a little play soon  

Michelle - Yes, I agree, this one EP seems to have grabbed me more than the other Sims 2 EP's all put together. It really is good, and nope, I've not even made it down a tomb yet!   I feel an all nighter coming on once I do!   

My first Sim achieved her lifetime want, and so I prob could've seen if the hula girls came, but then I stopped playing her, and whilst my current sim went to visit the other day, it seems she's now turned elder and is no longer living at the house I put her, hubby and baby in  She still phones my current Sim and visits, but no idea where hubby and baby are    That's one thing about this game, your created sims just disappear if you don't keep playing them. You can't pick up a family where you left off if you move onto something else. At the same time though, whilst that's a little frustrating, it's also really good, as one of the things that used to annoy me most about Sims 2 was how time stood still outside of the house you were playing. I like that everyone ages outside of the house and so relationships seem more real. 

In Sims 3, I still haven't managed to have a family, have a baby and raise that child in the house I'm playing. Keep going off on a tangent. Must make sure this current family have the perfect brood!  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I feel an all nighter coming on once I do!


I woudn't even make it past 1o'clock    

The brother and his family I moved out carried on playing without me even though I didn't put them in a house. One of my opportunities was to write a biography of his wife, then got the message that the target was no longer available so she must've met with Grimmy. I wouldn't mind but I spent hours and bloomin' hours on her book  

I've just been in China and spent 2 days checking the adventure board only to get told that there were no adventures available, so whiled away the time gem hunting instead. One of the adventures in China is to get to red something bugs, but every bug I found was the wrong one   and I couldnot find the right one  

Gonna have another play later, I'm too engrossed in my book for the minute


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Update on my story ......

Hoochi's (who is a very bad dresser, and I apologise for this in advance of pics!   ) Egyptian love, Youssef, came to visit. Hoochi seduced him with her alluring outfit    and a marriage proposal was soon on the cards. They honeymoon in France, where Youssef indulges in his passion for fishing, and Hoochi (being a very brave Sim) goes on some scary graveyard, and museum adventures. The honeymoon is cut short by lack of visa and no honeymoon baby is made. They come home and potter about with day to day life until Hoochi falls unexpectedly pg   Just as she's on her way to a spa to help with backache, the baby decides to arrive! Youssef is off on a fishing trip at the time, but rushes to the hospital to be at Hoochi's side. Twin girls arrive!   It's a shock to all, as everybody was expecting a singleton, but they want a large family, so a blessing also  They find it hard getting through the toddler years, and are exhausted most of the time, but are good parents and still find a little time for romance  Baby no. 3 (or 3 & 4) will no doubt soon be in the making  

Pics shortly  

Phew, twin toddlers were hard going   Will be ageing them up into children later today. 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Some pics x

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/Hoochi%20Mama/Hoochi%20Mama%20pt%202/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne I love your story!!  I am totally hopeless at writing stories    

Fab pictures, I love the broken sink in the background whilst she is proposing    

I've had a right palaver with my game!!  My 3rd gen male decided it was time to settle down and start a family.  Found a lovely lass in town, spent ages wooing her and when he asked to go steady, it turns out she had commitment issues so he was rejected.  So to mend his broken heart he decided to go to France and have a holiday romance, all went well and when he got back he invited his love for a visit.  She arrived bright and early the next day, when he bit the bullet and proposed.  She accepted and they decided to have a rushed ceremony as he couldn't wait to start a family.  Once she had the ring on her finger she then admitted that she had lied about her age and the fact that she was past her child bearing days.  She only had 6 days left till she turned elder.  In a fit of rage and upset he immediately threw her out and ended the marriage.  Once again he goes abroad to try and ease his grief and had a fling with a local lass.  Finally feeling a bit better he came home and got lost in his painting to try and mend his broken heart.  

A week goes by and he catches the travel bug again so this time heads off to China.  All goes smoothly and he meets the love of his life.  Same pattern as before follows, he invites her home, proposes and has a quicky marriage.  This time his 'wife' is even older and only has 1 day left before becoming an elder.  Again his heart is broken and he kicks her out.

He decides to contact his holiday fling and invites her round.  He has the shock of his life when she turns up the next day and she has already turned into an elder!!  He couldn't even face seeing her so sent his mother out to ask her to leave. 

By this time Zac was wondering if his love life was doomed and if he was destined to live his life loveless and childless.

In a last ditch attempt he contacted his first love (the one with the commitment issues) and invited her round.  She stays the night and their first child was conceived.  He was determined not to let her go so invited her to stay the next night as well.  Three days of bombarding her with love and her feeling rough with the morning sickness and she caved and agreed to get married.  

Finally my sim had found life long love..............................

They had a lovely baby girl called Kira, who spent a full 4? days as a baby, and was aged up from toddler with 4 days to go.  She was so clever learning everything earlier than anyone expected  

They decided that they didn't want to let their 2nd daughter stay a baby for very long so bought a birthday cake, took her over to it to blow out the candles, then all hell broke loose.

Zak was that tired from sleepless nights that he wasn't paying attention and accidentally set fire to the counter.  The fire spread so quickly that it soon consumed the bar stool as well.

Luckily the insurance was up to date so they replaced the items quickly.

They then had to buy another cake and try again    

Grandad only has 5 days left and Grandma has 7 days left (unless they have a misfortunate accident    ) 

Hopefully I'll do piccies tomorrow.

Hope you are all having fun!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh *Shelley*  at your poor sims disastrous love life! 
did you change his wifes traits from commitment after she moved in?
and your story reads great who says you dont do good stories ? !!!
I deleted the cache files, and lost my downloads !! so re installed them 
now the game plus EP is doing well I am pleased to report 

*Jayne* I love your piccys, thanks for sharing, I noticed the broken sink too  twins sure keep you busy dont they! I think because you can see their needs and interact more, they are easier to care for than in sims 2, also the parents/household seem to interacy more intuativly (sp) feeding or changing for example without being tasked.

I'm on the laptop watching the rugby ( Come on Wales! ) Sims is waiting on the desktop for me,
Jonthon and family are in Egypt, 3 of them had tasks for the trip and they are now just exploring, piccys Sunday as mums here tommorrow - so no Sims or pc time 

*Sue & Courtney* hows your game play ?



shelly_anne said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > I feel an all nighter coming on once I do!
> ...


Dh would kill me now If I did an all nighter! 
he moaned on Wednesday morning when I sprinkled my gardens at 6am!

Back Soon Happy Simming!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Michelle - You're not rubbish at stories! That's a great one  Made me laugh   Glad your sim finally found true love   Get you though, causing divorce and threatening  elders to meet with unfortunate accidents!  Actually I need to try out a new way of sim death by getting them to be cursed by a mummy and not curing them (not that I know how yet anyway). 

Dizzi - Glad your game's running better now  I think the parents and the nanny's are def more intuitive at taking care of the babies/toddlers than in Sims 2. In Sims 2 they would constantly want to take the baby/toddler out of cot when baby/toddler was absolutely exhausted. Used to drive me crazy!  





Been playing all this evening. The twins (forgot to tell you their names - Sharmia: The first twin born. Named as such due to her father being from Sharm in Egypt   and Cione: all I could come up with when surprise baby no. 2 made an appearance!) are now teenagers and have aged up well through each birthday cake   One thing with the birthday cakes - the Sims eat nothing else if you leave them to choose for themselves and I can't seem to dispose of them! Any ideas? Thankfully both girls have better dress sense than their mother   although one has followed her by being on the larger side, but the other is slim and athletic like her dad. Hoochi is just about to give birth to baby no. 3. Gosh, I hope it's not twins again! She needs to raise 5 children to teenager to achiever her life time want. Youssef is half way there with his lifetime want of the perfect aquarium. 

Had a message during my game to say Melissa First (my first ever sim) had died  I'm guessing her hubby died ages ago, and I've no idea where the baby is that I got them both to have. I'm guessing he's either an elder now somewhere or died too. 

I do still love though how the neighbourhood changes constantly. Each time I look there are different people living in the houses. 'People', I just typed 'people'! My Sims are real now see!  

Gosh, I've not played and enjoyed Sims like this in probably over a year and a half - maybe more. Am really back into it again  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive just come out of Sim land too Jayne ! I am definatly enjoying WA cant wait for the next trip!
My twins are also now Teens and Jonathon and Mia just got married at the old pier,
the family spent 9 days in Egypt, more tales and pictures Sunday - for now its bed time 

Good Night
Little lady now screaming oops! ( DH just fed her)


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww thankyou both!!   Once I'd got started it kind of took off and told itself, I was just typing  



DizziSquirrel said:


> did you change his wife's traits from commitment after she moved in?


Do you know Dizzi, I never gave this a thought. Duh  



DizziSquirrel said:


> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> > Jayne said:
> ...


My dh wouldn't know 



 Jayne said:


> I think the parents and the nanny's are def more intuitive at taking care of the babies/toddlers than in Sims 2. In Sims 2 they would constantly want to take the baby/toddler out of cot when baby/toddler was absolutely exhausted. Used to drive me crazy!


Mine still go to wake the child up, I have to cancel their action, it still drives me crazy   and my evil sim keeps wanting to steal candy from them,  



DizziSquirrel said:


> I deleted the cache files, and lost my downloads !! so re installed them
> now the game plus EP is doing well I am pleased to report


So glad your game is running better  



Jayne said:


> Get you though, causing divorce and threatening elders to meet with unfortunate accidents!


I very nearly told them to go into the basement last night and then I would've removed the stairs. As long as I can't see them starve to death I'm fine  

Jayne I love the names of the twins. Mine just get whatever comes into my head the minute they are born 



 Jayne said:


> Gosh, I've not played and enjoyed Sims like this in probably over a year and a half - maybe more. Am really back into it again


It is lovely to see this thread brought back the life and see everyone really enjoying playing  

Well as you can probably see by the time my sleep is [email protected] again so heading off to sim land before Jake wakes up.

Will post piccies later

Michelle x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> One thing with the birthday cakes - the Sims eat nothing else if you leave them to choose for themselves and I can't seem to dispose of them! Any ideas?


Jayne I just got rid of mine by selling it in buy mode. Hth  x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

here's the next lot of piccies x

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/The%20Sims%203/part%205/?action=view&current=b6514a13.pbw


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Michelle - Doh! Of course, I can just sell the cakes   How thick of me to realise     Will do that, as am completely overrun with the damned things, and with another baby on the way ......  

Off to check out your pics  


ALL of my dreams last night were Sim related. That's bad isn't it!    Think we need a return of our thread title to Sims Addicts, as we certainly are at the mo  I'm heading back there shortly for a play  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Great pics Michelle  I'm going to have to get my Sims to do more exploring! Have made one of the twins brave and adventurous, so will prob take her off somewhere once she grows up and not complicate things with babies. I think after Hoochi has completed her LTW of raising 5 I will have had enough anyhow!  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all

Shelley I had a quick peek at your pictures this afternoon - looking good! 
Jayne I made on of my twin girls brave and aventerous for the same reason lol

I will look again properly tommorrow, as time is short tonight and Ive lots to do. 
Play time for me tommorrow 

Ive Just had a quick look at the first 3 pages of the thread, ( and re named us  ) its worth a read if youve time 
I notice weve lost a few sim addicts along the way  

Saphy75
Shortypie
Carrie3479
Bee-bee
Bekie
Marielou -
If your still reading or playing make a quick post please!!!!!!!!!!!! We miss you!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Been playing all afternoon!

Yay, we're addicts again. Thanks Dizzi  and yes, if any old sims addicts are reading (or new  ), please do post 

Think I've managed to make a slideshow work properly with latest update (fingers crossed!)

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/Hoochi%20Mama/Hoochi%20Mama%20part%203/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne lol at Hoochie wetting herself - guess her pelvic floor is shot after all those babies!!!

Shelley peeked again at your slideshow love the leg pop of his first love! and your flowers are they downloads ?
why was the birthday cake/table burnt ? what happened ?

I might get to sim land for half hour yet tonight  

Bye


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great photos and stories everyone!  yesterday I created a brave adventerous sim and plan to go travelling a lot!  I tried that with my last Sim but I gave in to tempation to get her up the duff!  So have ot start again!

Not going to get much play time today - unfortunately.  DH has invited m-i-l round!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Yay we're addicts again!!!  Thanks Dizzi    

Jayne I regularly dream about my sims and it drives me mad cos when I go to bed I can't get them out of my mind which means lying there for ages wide awake      

Love the fact that 1 of the girls has grown up a little on the large side like her mother    I will have a proper look at the piccies tonight when I get back from mums.

I always randomise my traits, the combinations are interesting to say the least  

Dizzi I read the start of the thread just the other day   great minds think alike    

The burnt birthday cake and counter are from when I tried to age up one of the toddlers early, I have no idea how it started but the fireman took ages putting it out    

The leg pop was when he gazed into her eyes, I thought it was the silliest thing I've seen for ages.

Sue poor you with m-i-l   to dh for inviting her  

Right I'm off for a quick half hour play before going to mums.

Have fun!!!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue -   No giving into temptation now with this Sim. Try to have one, with no babies! lol 

I'm a little scared to head back to Sim land and all those children! Not sure how I'm going to play it out now, as plan is to play Hoochi and Youssef until they die (of natural causes  ). I suppose I could keep them all under one roof as an extended family, and then have one of the children go off and do some exploring. Not sure about the rest. Don't think I can handle anymore babies at the moment!  

Anyhow, not made it there yet today, been to the gym and had some time on the treadmill and done body pump class, and am now dying my roots - oh the glamour!   Maybe get a couple of hours in this evening. After all, it is Sim Sunday!  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I'm a little scared to head back to Sim land and all those children!


I know the feeling, this morning in a fit of pure madness I purchased the fertility treatment ltr, and had my sim watch the kidz zone on the tv, I'm really beginning to panic now     

And I was counting on my elder sims dying at 90 days. Not mine, oh no, he had to live another 2 days!!!!, god I hate playing elders. My female is 91 days now so god knows when she will pop her clogs  

I'm off now for a play, god help me  

Hope you all have time to play xxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

well my female elder is 93 days old       

and we have 2 new members to the family   who were only babies for about 6 hours if that, now 2 healthy toddler who have already learnt to walk  

the 2 girls are now teenagers and the youngest has a lifetime wish to maximise painting and photography, which I'm really enjoying  

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Michelle - Phew to just twins then!    You gotta love those birthday cakes   Hoochi has just maximised her painting skill, but not producing very good paintings as she's not got any of the traits to go along with them. Was more of a hobby for her really  

Well, I'm just out of Sim land. All 5 children have now aged up (rapidly with the aid of cakes  ) into teens. The twins naturally became young adults. Hoochi achieved her life time want, and instantly needed the toilet (her poor pelvic floor!) and then went to bed absolutely exhausted    Youssef is just 2 perfect fish away from his LTW of the perfect aquarium. Hoochi is due to become elder in about 2 days and Youssef in about 5. 

I didn't get chance to 'bond' much with the other babies after the twins, so not bothered about them really. Think they will soon become young adults and leave home, never to be seen again. Going to keep playing Hoochi and Youssef as elders, and then the twin girls will remain in the home with twin one (Sharmia) getting married and having one or two babies (I want to carry on the generations from Hoochi & Youssef), and twin two (Cione) being a traveller - no marriage or children. I've set the traits to accommodate these plans, so should work out. The generation can then carry on into a third with just Sharmia's baby(s). 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*50  Pictures are uploading as I type 
So the story, *
Mia and Jonathon do really well with the twins and having no jobs, 
Mia writes and earns royalties she is also a partner in two buisness's, 
Jonathon meanwhile is an acclaimed artist, and selling his paintings keeps the money side of things ticking over nicely.
Mia needs to maximise the painting and writing skills, and whilst she is working on this an oppotunity to take a painting to france comes about, and so off she gos, delivers the painting and does some exploring even though shes a coward!
after her return the Mia, jonathon and Katie get opptunities to go to Egypt, and so the first family trip is arranged
Hannah stays at base camp not being an explorer or getting an oppotunity.
during the expitition Jonathon stumbles upon a remote abode and he phones Mia to join him, and it is here he finaly proposes!
when the family return mia tries to get fit for the wedding, which is booked at the old peir beach at sunset in 2 weeks time!
Hannah and Katie are soon teens with LTW of their own and its not long before Katie gets the chance to go exploring on her own in france and then egypt, the family funds are healthy and so a basement is built with a special locked treasure room!

*So whats next ?*
I will age Katie to YA and have her move out and complete her ltw of completing all the adventure in each location!
I think I will get Hannah pregnant from a holiday fling and Mia & Jonathon well they can just grow old - I'm bored with them 

*Jayne* glad youve had another chance to play - your story is going well 

*Shelley*  at your old lady living too long - you need an ethunasia option!
Love the idea of randomising all traits, but I cant quiet do it! I have to have some control lol

*Sue* did you have any chance to play over the weekend ?

Piccys next - Enjoy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Jonathons%20travels/?albumview=slideshow

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Great pics Dizzi  Loved the sitting on the edge of the bath. Not seen that before. I really must get my Sims exploring. Not done hardly anything yet. Been to busy with babies!  

Just off to play for first time today  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Fab piccies Dizzi, how did Libby survive Grimmy?  Love Jonathon's phone ringing during the wedding service   I never did find the pomegranates, I think I had to buy them then grow them at home    Did Jonathon get beaten up buy the mummy, I always from them    

Does anyone know if your sim lives longer if they eat the life fruit?  As my sims make pancakes with them.

Not going to play much today as really busy but will play later on.

Have a good day!!! 

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Life fruit?  What is life fruit?!  

Will have a look at your piccies in a minute, Dizzi.

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Michelle - Ha ha, just your luck that your sim would eat a fruit that extends life!   As for a serious answer though, I've never seen life fruit in my game   so no idea, sorry. 

I had a play last night and aged up the teens, and got 3 of them to leave home (all before 8 am Sim time). They moved into a house close by, and so Hoochi and the twins have been to visit. Quite liked that element of the game. The daughter (Yasmin) was chucking up though, so wondering if she's gone and got pg already! This was about a day after she left home   One of the male siblings had developed the evil trait - given to him randomly as he'd done so badly at school, ie. he didn't go as he aged up from one birthday cake to the next    - and he had a fist fight with his sister when she came to visit    I might have to go play the siblings, just to see what they are up to and put them back on the right path of despair and destruction! 

Hoochi became and elder, and instantly changed her wardrobe to match her unique dress sense    Youssef achieved his LTW of the perfect aquarium and is due to shortly age up to elder. The twins are still living at home and are young adults. Now Hoochi and Youssef have achieved their LTW and are almost both elder, I'm going to concentrate on developing the twins' story lines. Still one a traveller, and one having one/two babies. 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent storyline Dizzi!  I want to play now!  

I always love your houses, they are always beautifully decorated.  I start decorating and get bored and want to play so I don't put as much energy into it as I should!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

You can grow a life fruit plant from an unknown seed that you find lying around. (Use collection helper) You won't know what it is till it's grown though.

Here's what I found on them:

_*Eaten Raw*_

_*When eaten raw, Life Fruit will make your sim one day younger, within the current age stage. Life Fruit cannot de-age your sim (for example, from elder back to adult).

As Ingredient

Life Fruit can be made into various dishes such as pancakes, but it will not give any age reduction benefits in that form.

Its main usage as an ingredient is part of Ambrosia, along with Deathfish, for a much higher age reduction benefit.
*_

So I have no idea why she is living so long as I do not remember her eating any. Unless she's done it autonomously (note to self: don't leave any life fruits in inventories)

Going to have a quick play now before I head out again.

Sue hope you get some time to play soon!!!!

Jayne your stories make me dizzi  always such a good storyline. As to Yasmin throwing up, has she been to Egypt recently. only I have read that one of the special merchants there marries and impregnates your sim with out you knowing. So when you come to marry she can't as she already has a husband. Really scary  

 xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - I'm the same with the houses and decorating. A lot of the time I just stick with Maxis made  

Michelle - Interesting life fruit info, and about the Egyptian merchant!    I didn't send her to Egypt - just grew her up and moved her out. Need to go play and find out I think  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Shelly!

Hmmm, my sim has just come back from Egypt, I am now worried even though she hasn't shown any pregnancy symptoms!  

Had a little play yesterday afternoon, I really should get the house tidy because my parents are coming at the weekend, I know I should, but the Sims just keep calling to me.......

Jayne - the houses that come with Sims 3 aren't big enough for me, I always end up tweeking them!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue thinking back to what I read, your sim manages to have a child without being pg, the game just spawns it I think, you don't have to go through the pregnancy or the wedding, it just happens  

here's part 6



I'm not even going to say how old my blooming sim is now  

I built them a nice new house yesterday and finished furnishing it this morning so will leave you the piccies for that as well


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

that your Sim is still alive!    Go on, how old? or has she died since? 

I'm not long in from work, so not played yet, and didn't play at all yesterday. Prob won't get chance now until weekend as long working days tomorrow and Fri. 

Off to look at pics  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab pics Michelle. Left a few comments on them  xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How do you do snake charming??

That is a gorgeous house!  I would love to live there!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

One hundred and bloomin' one!!!!

I've left her and taken my eldest girl to France.  Her ltw is to be girlfriend to 10 sims.

Oh and she now sleeps in the sarcophagus as I refuse to buy her a bed!!!    

Sue I think I got my charming basket from Egypt.  I'm sure you can buy 1 from the market.  Glad you like the house, I would LOVE to live there as well  

Just taking Jake to bed then will go and look at your comments Jayne.


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne it doesn't tell me which comments go with which picture.  Just the comments under the slide show   

Mine gets bitten as well, but he usually does it autonomously so serves him right    

I can't kill her now, I have to know how long she lives for!!  I even checked the settings to make sure that it hadn't changed to the longer lifespan      She really is doing my head in now, I usually just leave her to do what she wants to do, apart from sleeping in a bed


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Michelle, it's just to funny!    I wonder if she will break a Sim record. I agree now, that she can't be killed. Just have to know how long she makes it. Poor old dear deserves a bed though surely at that age. You might not want to kill the elderly, but you sure are a meany to them!  

That's a pain about the comments. I did them as I was looking as usually by the time I get back in here, I've forgotten about the things I really liked   so thought this way, it'd show my appreciation more. 

I did just have a quick hour in Sim land and took the twins off to Egypt. Completed a couple of adventures, and the first (easy) tomb - the one by base camp. 

Off to bed now. Night xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle  shes going to be 102 today  
Loving the pictures, glad I'm not your Sims window cleaner   seriously its a lovely spacious house,
like Jaynes I often forget what Ive seen by the time I get here so I make notes   
however yesterday when I peeked I diddnt  so will most likley have another look today.

Jayne glad you got an hours play   

Sue Yay you got a play! I reward my self with Sim time 
and when A's asleep and Ive got a few jobs done in the house not all jobs mind,
hope to see some pictures from yours soon 

I played yesterday on and off, managed to age up Jonathon & Mia to elder, and the girls to YA, 
I was trying to get lifetime points for Jonathon to change his traits again, but hes stopped having wants 
the whole family just went back to france, but J&M came back early,
4 sims on an adventure is too much for me and my pc, I'm getting laggs with just 2 sims, now Ive opened all 3 worlds, 
So hannah is trying to flirt with anything in trousers   and Katie is on a mission to complete as many mysteries as she can!
I think she needs the loner trait for the amount of time shes spending in the tombs!
talking of which, anyone know how you disarm the electric traps ? I figure she needs a higher skill in logic ? 
Todays play ( oh yes I'm playing later   ) when K&H get back from france will have J&M will move to a nursing home  
(ok, kicked out to a random house) I wanted to give jonathon the insane and memory loss traits first but dont seem able 
leaving Hannah and Katie in the family home which I think they are going to sell or 
maybe they will just get the builders in seeing as its prime retail land  . . . 

Will find some pictures too, although I'm not sure Ive taken many as yesterdays play seemed a bit flat 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh - just heard madam cry!  Better make this a short post!  She seems like she is napping for a few minutes at a time!

Happy birthday to Michelle's Sim!  102 - congrats!   

Dizzi - if you can't click on the traps and disarm, have you tried moving those big statues over them if they are in the floor?  Those are the only two ways I know of getting past them, or perhaps there is another way around, or perhaps a switch somewhere to turn them off.  I suppose if you get your Sim Fu level up high enough you can teleport on demand and avoid them that way.  But that takes a lot of hours of meditation to get to that stage.  

Parents are coming over on Saturday for a week, so won't be online much for the next 10 days, so if I go AWOL don't worry about me!     Over the next couple of days I have to make this house spotless!      Wish me luck!!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue ^good luck^      
Thank you, 
I will have another look, checked the forums and I think its logic and mechanical which makes sense as its disarming electric 
- like fixing the tv!
I know also you can buy magic dust from the seller to exit a tomb when your trapped! 
forgot to say I thought I was trapped yesterday in a tomb was starting to panic on behalf of my Sim!
I can hear A now through the monitor - Seems I wont get a second cup of coffee  
back later peeps


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

she is now 104 days old!!   and still going strong. I have googled till my finger hurts and I just can't find any explanation. She would've had eat a hell of a lot of life fruits to last this long  oh and I now have another elder to play as her daughter-in-law has just aged up as well!!  



Jayne said:


> Oh Michelle, it's just to funny!





DizziSquirrel said:


> Michelle  shes going to be 102 today





Wraakgodin said:


> Happy birthday to Michelle's Sim! 102 - congrats!


I am so glad you lot are amused, can't wait for it to happen to one of you  

Jayne I know what you mean about forgetting, I am the worlds worst culprit  your comments are very much appreciated  

Hope you manage another play today!!

Dizzi I love your story and the fact that you brave taking more than sim on adventures!! I'm too chicken!!  

Dizzi my game lags terribly at times, I have to shut everything down and restart computer to refresh it 

Sorry can't help with disarming the traps, I do know that you can 'attempt to cross' on some of them and once you do they are disarmed that way.

I got got by an electric trap once and she stumbled in to another one, then another till she collapsed in the middle of them all, and her path was then blocked by even more traps. And the hidden ones, I once tried putting my tent up but had accidently placed it on some traps and got stuck that was as well, both times I've had leave without saving and try it again  This was before I bought the escape dust.

Sue goodluck with the housework and hope you get a play inbetween 

I dreamt of simland last night. I hadn't harvested my money trees for a while and they had turned nearly all the other plants into bill plants. So I had a mass of bills everywhere  

The twins have just aged up into teens, the eldest girl into a young adult and the other girl has only got 2 days till YA.

I'm off for a play till the school run.

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Michelle, I should try to be more sympathetic! 

Have you seen this..... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090821180008AAaE0uM It doesn't look good! 

Just popped on the thread, told Isabella I was getting a drink  Just had enough spare time today to do all the ironing. 

I got stuck behind a trap once. I teleported in and was too tired to teleport out, there was not enough room for a tent so I couldn't sleep. Just phoned to go back home and that got me unstuck. I didn't have to come out of the whole game.

Dreaming of Simland?? That is really bad!!!

Better get back to Isabella, I can hear her grumbling over the monitor! 

Sue 
/links


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> Have you seen this..... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090821180008AAaE0uM It doesn't look good!


OMG Sue that is seriously scary!!  

Have you seen this!!

http://www.thesims3.com/community/news.html?selMonth=2&selYear=2010#164255734

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG! It's the best laugh I've had all day ..... Michelle's ancient Sim!  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Have you seen this!!
> 
> http://www.thesims3.com/community/news.html?selMonth=2&selYear=2010#164255734


OMG - this will kill my computor! thanks for sharing!
no Sim time today - am shattered now so heading to bed, need to play serious catch up tommorrow!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

110


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


>


glad you're amused   

well she finally popped her clogs at the grand old age of 111    and she wasn't amused

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/sims%203/


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh no!  My deepest sympathy on your loss Michelle - just when we were all getting attached to her!

NOT FAIR - wanna play!   

I wouldn't expect anything else from Jayne!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awwww, I'm bereft!  

Bet you miss her Michelle  

Sue -    

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> oh no! My deepest sympathy on your loss Michelle - just when we were all getting attached to her!


Errrrm how can anyone be attached to an elder? 



Jayne said:


> Bet you miss her Michelle


Oh I do Jayne, dreadfully  

I wouldn't mind but I'd just got her a new job. With her old one she was an astronaut so only worked 1 day a week, so to get her out from under my feet she took a massive pay cut to become a snitch for the local police, a very rewarding job I might add   The she ups and dies on me, nowt like gratitude is there  

I'm now on the countdown for my next elder, who is 86 days old. Her hubby has only just turned elder so he's got a way to go yet.

Sue hope you manage a play soon 

Who else has been playing? Dizzi? Jayne?

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I did play for a couple of hours last night, and sent the twins to Egypt. Did a bit of tomb exploration with Cione (my travelling twin), and left Sharmia to just do whatever. She seemed to enjoy it as has an 'enjoy the outdoors' trait. Accidentally set Cione on fire, got chased by a mummy, etc. It was a 6 day trip and they are back now, but I've not played since - hopefully tomorrow, when I'll concentrate on getting Sharmia to find romance and getting pg! Hoochi is elder, but Youssef not become one yet (couple of days to go). 


xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

shelly_anne said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Ive just logged on no play for me today, managed half hour yesterday,
got a strange message whilst Katie (YA) was doing the landgrabb libary adventure in france 
"one of the targets is no longer availble" anyone have any idea ? hoping for a play tommorrow afternoon/evening
Good night x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Did your sim have an opportunity with someone, and the sim that she's supposed to deliver something to, or report to, or whatever has died? Hoochi was supposed to repair a radio for the first Sim I created, but when she died before that opportunity had been carried out, I recall some sort of similar message. I suppose if you didn't know the Sim you were reporting to, then you'd not get the death message, but you'd get the target no longer available message.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jayne that could be it - theres more to explore on the plot - but I havnt in case another adventure becomes availble there, anyways I really am whizzing in tonight, 
heading to oxford in the morning to pick up a Jumperoo for A from an FF'r !!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a quicky,

I'm having to uninstall the whole sims 3 and reinstall everything.

My game became too glitchy to the point where I couldn't move any sims out amongst other annoying things

Hopefully be back later with a brand new, non-buggy game


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

shelly_anne said:


> Just a quicky,
> 
> I'm having to uninstall the whole sims 3 and reinstall everything.
> 
> ...


  
Ive just been searching the net for the same troubles  I cant return my sims from france, I can send one into the never never but then she reapears, or if I manage to get them both to leave the loading screen appears 
and they are both back at the basecamp in france! with the days reset!
I dont have much time to play and this has really p'd me off! seems an uninstall is going to be on the cards for me too, reading the forums it suggests you save your game before you set of on an adventure and dont save while abroad  how this helps or how true it is I have no idea the official forum is "under maintanance" typically!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi did you save whilst in France?  If not just exit the game and when you restart you should be at home.

It is a pain in the backside though isn't it?  It's took me all day on and off to reinstall everything what with the patches and game updates    

Just created a Sim, and have to say I just rushed through it, whereas I normally spend ages getting her just right.

Hope you manage to sort it without have to uninstall everything


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Is your sim pg by any chance?  I've just read that that can cause problems.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh no  Sorry to hear you're both having probs. I'd be well hacked off  

 

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Really not happy now, I have to uninstall it all again and put it all back on, all because I couldn't remember where to put my downloads.  It didn't matter where I put them, they wouldn't showup in the game     

I'm just installing then off to bed, I've had enough     

Dizzi hope you've had more luck than me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, Oh Shelley  what a nightmare!  
Ive deleted the stuck town! from the loading screen, not been back to check it yet, so dont know if its fixed it or made it worse, I created a new sim and moved her in, trying to raise the funds to get her home nice and her off traveling without cheating!! Ive not done anymore although I want to, Im on the laptop just catching up here

Hope to get some more play on wednesday, hope everyones Ok  
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

4th uninstall coming up        

I just can't get my cc to show, and in trying I am ballsing the whole thing up


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley are you re installing your downloads from the launcher ?


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi I've tried everything I can think of  

I originally took the folder out that they were in and put it back in the new install.  You know like we did the sims 2.  Well it don't work    

I got the TSR merlin program earlier and reinstalled most things, now I can't get the bloomin' thing to load up, it takes FOREVER!!!!!!!  

ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

I need a new head


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh girls  Not good  I'm sorry I don't have any brilliant suggestions for you to try, as I'm really rubbish with this sort of thing. Really hope you can get sorted soon   

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Jayne  

The things we put ourselves through eh!!!  

I've found this program that is totally invaluable. It is definately a must have. It's called The Sims 3 Dashboard.

It will tell you if any of you cc conflicts with anything else.

I think that has been my problem.

I am now putting 20 items back at a time and running the dashboard, 3 conflicts in just 40 items.

Anywho enough of my waffle 

http://www.modthesims.info/download.php?t=387006


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls!

Can't believe how long it's been since I was on this thread, last time I checked it was pretty dead. Dizzi, you were still pregnant last time I was on here! Massive congratulations on the birth of your daughter  

I'm still Simming, although not as much as I would like. Also, I'm finding it really hard to get my sims rich without cheating, it was easy in the sims 2, one of my sims lifetime wishes is to have 70,000 in household funds, and she's been on 30,000 for ages now. Oh, and I had her in a really lovely house, jsut married her to a frenchman, went off to play her brother for a while and when I came back they had a toddler (which is fine) and moved to a grotty little bungalow (not so fine!) Can only assume it's because the other house didn't have a cot for the baby

I think I should probably start my game from scratch actually and make a sim who's just going to go travelling.

Hope you're all well

Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura lovely to hear from you!!! 

What a bloomin' disaster I had with my game. I ended up having to download all my cc again and I had more that 2000 items. What I should have done is just delete my saved game instead of uninstalling and reinstalling   

This is what I'm doing right now: http://forums.modthesims.info/showthread.php?t=352976&c=1&ht=&page=1&pp=25#startcomment

Will leave you with some pictires: http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/sims%203/part%201/
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura    Great to see you posting again and to find out your still enjoying some Sim time  


> I'm finding it really hard to get my sims rich without cheating,


I was thinking that the last time I played! even moving other sims in dosnt generate more household funds 

Shelley thats quiet a legacy your doing  not sure I could do it, I'm far to traditional in my play but I am not saying never 
I  at a couple of your pictures esp the dancing !!!

Question - if I create another sim and play them, then save, 
will I have the choice next time I go to the main menu to choose who I play ? 
I'm thinking when I'm not playing them they carry on with life if Ive got story progession on ? 
but I can go back and play them is that right ?
and lastly has anyone created 2 sims in this way and matched them up as in a romance wit htwo user created sims ?

well A is in her Crib, Dh is at the tip I am off to Sim land  Back later


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura - try getting 1 sim in the household to concentrate on gardening, painting and rock collecting.  Also save your lifetime reward points to get the collection helper, that way finding rocks and rare seeds will be easy.  Hth  

Dizzi - I've just done a test game for you and you would have to go to edit town then change active household.  You will lose all the wishes if you do this, which is nothing major.  And yes you can create 2 sims and match them up, though be warned, male sims who aren't being played tend to spawn babies, so when you go to play him again he could have a child.  You would have to be really quick with the romance (which takes forever in my game   ).

Also with story progression on your sims could move house or simply disappear, never to be seen again, there are so many glitches in the game, that anything could happen   

Enjoy your sim Sunday!!  

I encountered a glitch last night, Violet aged up to toddler and I got to pick her 3rd trait, which I randomised and got absent minded.  However she still had only 2 traits and the 3rd had just never materialised.  I had to go to testingcheatsenabled true and add it that way.

So now she has insane, loner and absent minded as traits.  She was on her way to the school bus the following morning and stopped halfway cos she forgot what she was doing   

I do love randomising traits, it makes the really interesting    

Off for a play now.

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> you and you would have to go to edit town then change active household


Thanks shelley!     Enjoy your Sim time 
I had wondered how you played other houses in the game  
I havn't played yet this morning  just having brunch then we are off out for a few hours then its Sim time


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi you're welcome hun  

I've had another glitch so will put the solution here just in case  

My sim couldn't fish with any bait.  Every time he tried he just vanished and ended up back on his home lot.  The solution (whether temporary or not I don't know) was to remove all the seeds he had in his inventory.    

From the bit I have read about different glitches EA don't seem to be addressing most glitches that people report


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Happy Sims Sunday ladies!

STUPID [email protected] CRASHING COMPUTER!    Just lost 3 hours work!  

Getting my knickers in a twist doing one of the pyramid challenges!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  Oh  hun sorry the 'putor crashed and you lost your work 
hope you get chance/the inclanation to play again

Shelley thanks for that advice sorry you got another glitch

Im back from our walk and so off to  Sim land for an hour or 2 
got a few downloads from the official site this morning and holy simoly just need to install them and I'm away


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Awwww Sue poor you, naughty computer!!  Hope you manage another play!!  

Dizzi enjoy your play  

Jayne have you managed to play today?

Well I have just been really shocked, grimmy has just come for my 94day old sim.  Usually he shakes their hand and gently sends them on there way, not this time, he whacks him with his sickle!!!     and his urn is just a grey box that looks cheap and nasty    and now I have grimmy sat in the chair reading a book!!!      Thought I'd seen most things in this game but never seen this before    

I'm going to have a sleepless night now worrying over my poor sim


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG Shelley!!! thats is well odd!

Ive managed a short play, tweaked the town a boi and built a stunning ( if I say so myself   ) house on the beach front!
Photos up tommorrow, as the files to big and I'm now to tired to photobucket, sorry
also I may be able to share the lot with you - via your email address, alternativly I will have to submit it to tsr  
  hope to play again tommorrow so  & 
Its good night from me - I have square eyes!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG - I had a dream about digging for treasure in Egypt!  Anyone think I am playing Sims too much?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  although I'm as bad I swear I was planning and designing in my sleep!

7 photos, http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Houses%20and%20Lots/?albumview=slideshow

Off to sim land now going to re package this lot without a family and re vamp the towns empty lots!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I find myself looking at houses in the "real world" and find myself thinking about using certain architectural ideas for Sims!  I think we need therapy, Dizzi!

Again, fantastic pictures!  I would move in there in a heartbeat!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> OMG - I had a dream about digging for treasure in Egypt! Anyone think I am playing Sims too much?


Definately!!  

Dizzi love the house!! What an ideal place for a house, don't you just wish it that easy in real life  



Wraakgodin said:


> I think we need therapy, Dizzi!


Yep, yep, yep  

My elder sim is 94 so should be going very soon 

I really must get on with finding her daughter a partner seeing as she is nearing adulthood.

I'm off there now for a bit.

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello  

Michelle - Cool challenge! Looking forward to seeing more pics from that   Funny about reapy misbehaving  

Dizzi - House looks lovely, and gorgeous plot for it too  

Sue -   to the pooter. They seem to have a lot to answer for with this latest release of Sims  

Lol at you all dreaming about building, etc. I'm not so much into the building side of it - not enough patience or skill   I did catch myself the other day coming out of the gym though and seeing the people walking around as townies going about their daily business     Haven't played for a week or so. Think I may head off there for a couple of hours now though as got some free time today  

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne have fun!! 

Just popping in with some pictures. There are some tomb pictures in there and I know you have all seen them before but I was really amazed with the special effects in the floor switches and in other places. I must have had some things turned off when I first loaded it, so on my reinstall I didn't tweak any of the settings so saw it all. If that makes sense    

Anyhow enough of my chatter


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Michelle, you do get some freaky things in your game!    Brilliant pics   

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't I just Jayne   

Meant to tell you the traits of Violet and Cinnamon, all randomised  

Violets: adventurous, insane, loner, absent minded and easily impressed

and Cinnamon so far has got: easily impressed and grumpy.

Should be fun playing a grumpy sim (not) dread to think whatelse she will roll


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Michelle   at your pictures!!! Love the little colour themes you have going with everyone.

Dizzi - lovely house - you know how much I loved building in TS2 - I haven't made one house in TS3   although I do like decorating them. Also, I have hardly any CC.

Was going to play tonight and have spent an hour on the net tonight - some housework to be done before a sneaky play, I think  

Lauar xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
Laura hope you got your sneaky play, Ive only just started on the building side and Ive only got a tiny amount of CC compared to what I had in sims2, I find I dont need CC as I can alter the colours to suit on my favourite items, which is really one of my favourite features of the game, 
Shelley not sure If I said but great pictures once again, esp with the colour legacy going on 
Ive manged two short plays over the last couple of days, managed to move in an evil, inapropriate and childish sim whos a computor Whizz, snob! he's just had a baby with Zoie (my orginal sim) Zoie still needs to do lots of traveling but shes doing well, 
Anyway I hear noises down the monitor, so need to run
Happy simming
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My Sims disk is in my laptop which has gone in for a spring clean/MOT/repair!!!  Aaagggghhhhhhh!    

I can't cope without Sims, can't cope, CAAAAAN'T COPE!    Hopefully I will get it back early next week, and they are going to try to fix the overheating/crashing problem I have had with my 24 hour a day Sims addiction!  

Have a play for me, ladies!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura hope you managed a play 

Dizzi I too love being able to change the colour of things, I still need my cc fix though  

Sue Oh No, what on earth were you thinking!!     Hope you don't have to wait long for it to come back!!

Jayne any playtime for you?? Hope so!! 

I haven't played much to be honest, I have it loaded but minimised so grab 5 mins here and there.

I'm on the 4th generation now so will leave you the pictures for the 3rd gen



Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Oh noooo to the disc!   Hope pooter comes back soon and in fab working order too   

Michelle - Just loving your legacy  Was quite sad to see Tange go! Cool tombstone though  

Not much play gone on here. Did play earlier in the week and finally got Youssef to an elder. Hoochi still going strong too! Sharmia married a rather old Mortimore Goth and is expecting his baby. He's mega old (can't remember how many days now, but in 90's), so expecting him to pop his clogs soon and poor Sharmia will be widowed as a young adult and prob won't re-marry. Not sure yet though on that one. Cione (travelling twin) needs to get off on hols again soon  

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh dear! Last night I didn't just dream of Sims, I dreamt I actually WAS a Sim!   Bit worrying really    Dreamt I was walking down a street (which was like one by where I work) but that it was actually Sims 3 town, and all of a sudden random (life size) sims would start walking past me. I was scared and kept thinking how I didn't like playing the game this way and preferred it when I was looking down into the town rather than being in it. Woke up then   

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

oh Jayne, I'm sat here chuckling!!  I needed that    

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I was going to put it as a ** status, but thought better of it   I think you gotta be an addict to really 'get' this one   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  thats a classic!!! 
Ive played for all of ten minutes! ok thats a lie- I managed an hour and spent it re doing Zoie's house and a short adventure in Egypt. 
hope to play again soon.

Happy Simming Simmies!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Played quite a bit last night. Chaos broke out as Mortimore Goth popped his clogs and Sharmia was vomitting with baby no. 2 at the same time 

Pics here 

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/Hoochi%20Mama/Hoochi%20Mama%20pt%206/?albumview=slideshow

xx

PS - Inspired by Michelle, I've also started randomising traits in the babies. Will be fun to see what happens


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I was going to put it as a ** status, but thought better of it  I think you gotta be an addict to really 'get' this one  x


Definitely!!    

Dizzy hope you manage to get a proper play in soon 

Jayne why is Hoochi sparkling? lmao to getting married in the bathroom!!  I see Mortimore got a nasty grey box too   I notice a few of your sims are sparkling, not fair I want sparkly sims as well     I usually sell all the certificates  Fabby pictures!!

Can't wait to hear what happens with some of the traits Jayne  the most annoying one I have found so far is the absent minded one. You tell them what to do and if you don't keep an eye on them they forget what they are doing  

I haven't played much, just the odd 10 mins here and there. Feel my game has gone a bit flat at the mo, but sure I'll get back in it.

Have fun!! x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Played LOADS today. Did go to step in between, but just finished now for the night! Wonder what my dreams will consist of    Took Cione off to Egypt alone and she spent 9 days(ish) just purely exploring pyramids and tombs. Was good fun, but did freak me out a bit    

Michelle - Sparkly sims are from one of the lifetime awards  Can't remember the correct name, but it's the one that makes them attractive/irresistable to all other sims. Makes romance much, much easier  It's one of the cheap ones at the begining of the list  


Do any of you get your sims to read the newspaper? I never did as saw it as pointless unless for entertainment of Sim or finding a job, and there seem to be far more efficient ways of doing both those things. Other day though I got one of them to pick up a paper and just read it. Was quite funny reading the news stories that popped up on the screen   Lot of it was interesting news about what is going on in the town though - things like such and such sim has passed away, which new family has moved in/out of town, if any Sims have moved house (the siblings moved, and one's even gone and got a girlfriend!). So, if you don't already, you may want to try and get your sim to read a paper once in a while. It's quite entertaining  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne Great pictures  did you dream in Simmish ?
thanks for teh newspaper tip, Ive been using it as teen daughter is a frugal sim so shes clipping the coupons
however they all seem to be for the spa which she cant afford to use!  like you say its got some great "news" 
I was wondering about the sparkly sim too, thanks for teh info  

Ive played a little bit, like Michelle the game seemed a bit flat, and so I decided I was going to create a large family
So I now have a new family of 6! mum dad, teen daughter, child daughter and twin girl toddlers oh and Mums expecting again . . .
Ive not cheated with money and so the home is bare and things are very tight with only dad earning money! but I'm winning 

may get some piccys on soon.

Sue did you get your disc back ? 
Michelle how did you get the posh tombstone ?

need to go get some food before A wakes, and we set of out for the afternoon, hospital for my follow up , 
gp for my script, tesco for some food! Byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, Dizzi - I did get my disk back!!!  There would be hell to pay if I didn't!! 

I had an hours play this evening with my Sim going to France, got a bit bored to be honest.  I am itching to make a family of Sims again!  

Dizzi - motherlode motherlode motherlode motherlode motherlode motherlode !!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I meant to have a play tonight, but have been on ** all night instead   (my friend was on chat). Going to finish up on Social City (also addictive) do a bit of housework so it doesn't look like I've been sitting on my bum all night when DH gets in (which of course, i have) then go Simming. I've a family where dad is the Emperor of Evil, married into money with a teen girl (Lola-Rose) and child boy (Ryan). I've been only playing them for ages, cos I had a play with another family, came back and the family had gone a bit buggy. They travel a lot, but Lola-Rose is going to be an intrepid explorer (her lifetime want is to fully explore 6 tombs   ). She is currently in China with her mum, whose showing her the ropes of tomb robbery!!

I find france a bit boring as most of the "adventures" involve making nectar, or asking sims out on behalf of other sims (and I though the French were supposed to be romantic and passionate!)

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura  - One of the sims I'm currently playing (Cione) also has a lifetime want of fully exploring 6 tombs. Can't see it happening personally!   

Anyone else playing? Gone very quiet in here. Miss all the Sims chatter and pics  

I've been playing a bit. Hoochi is now about 93 days old and doing nothing but watching TV and churning out artistic masterpieces (when I force her too!). Having the trait of a couch potatoe means she literally gets up and heads to the sofa and tv for the day if left to her own devices   

Cione has done some tomb exploring in Egypt. 

Sharmia has 2 daughters by Mortimore Goth (who popped his cloggs) and Suri is a child with 3 days left until aging up to teen. Marcia is a toddler who has learnt all necessary skills and is ready to age up to a child. 

Going to have a play this evening and take Cione off to Egypt again for some more tomb exploration  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya!  

I had a little play yesterday, Jayne - only a couple of hours.  I have put the treasure hunting on hold and swapped to another family in another town (does anyone know if that means that my other family won't grow old while I play as they are in another town) - gone back to mum, dad and a couple of kids.  I randomised the traits but hasn't come up with anything too weird yet, but then I haven't played for long!

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              

I thought I'd load it up and play after reading Jaynes latest post.  I am not a happy bunny!!!!!!

For the first time ever I had a sim die at bang on 90 days    

So grimmy turns up and starts his little dance, then blow me she produces a blooming death flower from her inventory and has been put back to 72 days old!!!                

Jayne I'm holding you to blame for this     

Now my dilemma is do I exit without saving and play it again, minus the flower or do I suffer    

Laura it's lovely to see you posting again  

Sue sorry hun I can't answer that one as I've never done it  

Jayne just kidding hunny


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive played a bit - Abbies not having a good day and now DH is home  
been playing my large family, had a teenager daughter die! 
so I had all the family dress in black and go to the grave yard!
its not easy to play a large family and its a bit flat IYKWIM, I'm on the laptop so cant upload piccys, but I will later 

oops posted instead of previewing!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

now DH is wondering what I am laughing at!!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

right where was I 
Sue Im not sure, as Ive only got one neighbourhood now. have you popped back to check ?

Shelley  play her, prehaps she will find another way to die 

Jayne glad youve had a play, thats a heck of a LTW! hows it going ?

Laura I am not clicking for social city! its taken me this long to play Sims3 as I got hooked on the ** apps!
great to see you simming and posting again x x

well Ive been trying to split my big family and play them seperatly
but dont seem able without cutting the family ties  

anyone figured out how the copy family/clipboard stuff works in edit town ? cant find it in my prima guide  
for example I moved out the two YA sisters, to an empty plot made them active and they had no family, so I moved them back, then I merged one of them with a townie sim, again making them active, and lost the family ties again, so moved her back, I just cant figure it out at all, and its too large a family to concentrate on LTWs for.

got to go   back soon


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> now DH is wondering what I am laughing at!!


hmmmmm...................... I wonder


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi sorry I have no idea, I've never split and played the family.  Hope you find a way x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Michelle!  It could only happen to you!    Just play her and then kill her! She shouldn't be alive anymore anyhow. Bet she lives to about 160 now  

Sue, Dizzi, Sorry, no idea to either of your questions I'm afraid  

Right, I've not made it to Sim land yet today, so heading there right away.

Laters taters xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Oh Michelle!  It could only happen to you!  Just play her and then kill her! She shouldn't be alive anymore anyhow. Bet she lives to about 160 now


Oh that's just great!! Thanks Jayne you've just jinxed my game, and not doubt she has heard every word. You should've whispered      

x

p.s which way would you bump her off x  

Go get her Sue he he he


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Michelle and Jayne, I should bang both your heads together!!!! 

Dizzi - sorry to hear that A is having a bad day, hopefully she will tire herself out and have a good sleep tomorrow! How did you manage to kill a teenager?! (whisper it so certain of our fellow addicts don't hear!) No idea how to solve your copy family problem, I got confused just reading your thread!

Hopefully I will get chance to play tomorrow - you lot are always a bad influence! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just passed A to Daddy! 
Thanks anyway - if I work it out I will pass it on 

Sue I'm not sure how my teen died, I think she was having a breath holding contest at the local pool, as the next thing Grimmy was on the side and she was in the pool looking quite poorly!

Wil upload piccys at 10pmish . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Big%20Family/?albumview=slideshow
Please excuse the mistakes !!!

Tomb pictures tommorrow from another family


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

DizziSquirrel said:


> Michelle how did you get the posh tombstone ?


Sorry Dizzi I completely missed this  It came from my sim completing her ltw.

I'm getting a peeved with my game, sometimes when they achieve their ltw it goes completely blank, like it starts before you choose one. This has been happening for ages. What's the point in me completing it when it doesn't go platinum

Anyone else have this??

Fab pictures as usual Dizzi, love how they all went to the cem, you are really inventive with your play, unlike me who can't even lose sims to death properly  

Going to build them a pool and see if I can't end her life prematurely (or not as the case may be   )



Wraakgodin said:


> Michelle and Jayne, I should bang both your heads together!!!!


Oh I just knew I'd get the blame!!   

I might just surprise you one of these days and do it!!!   

Well I've just loaded it and am off to France

Have fun if you're playing today  

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Will read, reply, view and post pics later, but just quickly wanted to say .....

Michelle - (Sue don't read!   ) Just had cool idea for Sim killing! Go to town view and amend graveyard to have a basement - the basement of death . Play game and get desired sim to go to basement. Go back into town view, take away steps and trap sim in basement. Forget about Sim   You could have a whole basement full of them    Now, I've not tried this, so not sure it will work or not, but, could be fun  

Had heaps of fun last night with my game. Didn't go travelling. Sharmia had an opportunity to go to the Landgraab Science thingy to resurrect a loved one. So off she went with Morty's remains and he came back as a ghost that I had control of. Could do everything with him that I could with a living sim. He and Sharmia quickly got down to business and baby no. 3 was made. Morty was very annoying though with his constant ghost noises, so unfortunately he had to return to the netherworld, and is now in the Mama house back garden. New baby arrives (Morty Jr) and something is definitely wrong  (well, he's a ghost, but for the sake of the storyline   ) and Sharmia worries he won't live for long. 

Suri is a teen, Marcia a child, Youssef (who aged up after Hoochi and was quite young) passed over   whilst painting and had achieved his LTW so has a fab toombstone. Grimmy shook his hand and was rather pleasant about it all    Hoochi is 100 and still going (don't say anything!    ). 

Plan now:  Can't send ghost baby to netherworld yet, so will age up quickly with birthday cakes tonight until of an age where I can, and off he'll go into back garden with his dad and grandad (and probably Hoochi nan shortly). I really can't bare continuing playing the ghost  as a real sim. The constant ghost noises drive me crazy!   

Right, gotta go. Off out now. Hopefully get time to post again tonight, but prob not home now until about 8 ish. 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Exploring the tombs
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Sims%203%20again/Exploring/?albumview=slideshow

Once again please excuse the typos!
Zoie met VJ Avio ? and I re named him Vic! they had a baby called George
and are living together as Zoie needed a baby sitter while she went exploring!
although they do seem to just be friends these days 

Ive not played yet today, still got some housework to do but  for a play later.

Jayne  WOW to the ghost baby definatly need piccys!! as to your basment of death plan well, I'm shocked  
just play with sound off for a while 

Thanks michelle for the gravestone info, must look out for it in my game, Ive not played an elder too death yet . . .

Sue have you had chance to play ? Abbies having a much better day, and currently napping! 
catch you all later


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, loving the pics Dizzi! Was the puzzle to get the axe hard? Did you just go exploring the tomb or was it an adventure from the board?

Does anyone else find it difficult to take more than one Sim on holiday, as you can’t concentrate on the tomb exploring with one, while the other is off doing another adventure? Or do you get them both doing the same tomb at once?

Also, how do you meditate – it was one of my adventures the other day, the sim had +2 martial arts skill, but couldn’t figure out how to do it (had to meditate 2 hours in the scholars garden).  

Sorry for all the questions!

Loving the death stories, particularly the basement of death idea, LOL! You’ll have to let me know if it works. I get far too attached to my sims to kill them off   . Actually, I’m being really boring at the moment and playing the same family, but it’s annoying because all three siblings have moved in with their spouses, are still siblings but have no relationship points with eachother. Also annoying is that their age seems to keep resetting! I had one male sim that was a few days away from elderly, I was staving it off with a life fruit or 2 a day, moved them and he had gone back to just-turned-adult!! Same thing happened to his sister, I played her, had a lovely house, just got married, played her brother, when I went back to her she had a baby (fine) and a horrible little grotty house and not enough money to get her old house back, and her age had gone right back down.      

Also, in the family I’m playing at the moment, when they’re talking to anyone, the bar that shows how “friendly” they are with eachother is red from end to end, there’s no writing above it (as in x thinks y is being inappropriate) and in the relationships section that shows you all their friends etc, it’s all blank! It’s really annoying, because they’re such a fantastic family (v. wealthy, dad has top athletic skill and high in others, massive house which I spent all my sim-time yesterday refurbing with their treasure collection – will show pics tonight, hopefully) so I really don’t want to change them.

Oh, I also started a new family, an attractive redhead adventurer (adventurous, disciplined, hot-headed, clumsy and . . .something else) which crashed halfway into her first trip!  

Jayne – MUST see ghost-baby pictures! That’s just wrong, making babies with a ghost – I mean really, nothing good was ever going to come of that, was it?  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura, you posted just before I left for Sim land 

Firstly, You need to be Martial Arts level 5. Then you just click on yourself and choose meditate.

as to your game , sounds like its got buggy  have you got the latest updates ? 
a few posts back Michelle posted a link to a download that will check your files, maybe you have a bad download ?
your other question re adventures with more than one sim, Ive tried to do 2 but its too hard,
best to leave everyone behind or depending on how many days you have give them a full sim day each, leaving the other at base camp for the day although Ive discovered leaving sims at basecamp for too many days results in them wanting to go home! 
and if you send them be careful, also saving while on an adventure because this can also start a bug  (   this happened to me 
to take a child sim in the tombs the Adult/YA/teen has to be te one to disarm traps, open doors etc 
and you then just make them follow 

Question for you, how did you move out your sims to get them married and then play them at different times ? 
is each one saved as a "new game" on the main screen ?
~Dizzi~
Dh just came home  OMG Ive done no housework  

ps yes the axe maze was definatly tricky! you need good logic/handiness skills a tent and food!!! or the escape dust!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yeah – like if you say “Sue don’t read” that I am not going to read it!  I am shocked and appauled at you, Jayne!  To think that the law abiding Sim players like us would be associated with someone like you!  Really, I am gobsmacked – and that doesn’t happen very often!  

Didn’t know you could bring a loved one back to life like that – sounds cool!  How do you pass over while painting?  Death by paintbrush?  

Anyone played a mummy yet?  They are annoying!  It takes ages for them to do anything or go anywhere, they have that annoying slow zombie walk – not sure how they would do in an althletic career!

Ghost noises annoy you?  Have you tried turning the speaker off?! 

Michelle – don’t go over to the dark side!  Don’t let Darth Jayne influence you!  

Dizzi – I love Zoie’s house – the colours are tranquil and fab!  Glad A is behaving herself today!  

Laura – I haven’t taken more than one Sim on holiday.  I agree with Dizzi, you have to be on martial arts level 5, I had the same problem!  Hope you get your bug sorted.  

Now do I check the quiz for tonight or play Sims 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quick Update !

Ive been simming - Ive created a guy lets call him Matt Damon! 
hes the owner of a 6 bed retirement home!
and its all thanks to you talking about elders and finishing them off, 
I thought it would be nice to have a place to send them 
The home is looking good, just furniture and lighting to go in - so pictures and details later, 
I will also make the lot avalibe for download,
there is a condition to the lot 
only elderly sims may reside there so long as they have either or both the following traits
Absent minded or insane!!! 
Sue thanks for the compliment on the decor


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Michelle - (Sue don't read!  ) Just had cool idea for Sim killing! Go to town view and amend graveyard to have a basement - the basement of death . Play game and get desired sim to go to basement. Go back into town view, take away steps and trap sim in basement. Forget about Sim  You could have a whole basement full of them  Now, I've not tried this, so not sure it will work or not, but, could be fun


Oh Jayne I couldn't, as much as I hate playing oldies, I wouldn't sleep   

I just couldn't imagine resurrecting someone as by the time they die (naturally Sue  ) I have well and truly had enough of them. I have to agree with Sue about turning your speakers off  

None of my sims ever die of there own free will, oh no, I have to suffer right to the end  

How did you send him back to the netherworld Jayne?

Laura I've never taken more than 1 sim on holiday so can't help sorry. I only ever split a family when I don't want to play the ones that move out.

I did the maze before I uninstalled/reinstalled and it was hard. I think my sim passed out about 4 times from lack of sleep cos I couldn't find my way through it or out of it  

Sue never played a mummy and I hope I never have to, as I'd read that they are really slow and annoying 



DizziSquirrel said:


> only elderly sims may reside there so long as they have either or both the following traits
> Absent minded or insane!!!


Oh Dizzi I love it   but I couldn't play it, too many elders all together makes me go cold  

I think in total today I've only played about 2 sim days, I just can't seem to stay focused  

I'm going to go and play now for a bit.

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Honestly, why you'd be shocked I've no idea. You know what I'm like by now when it comes to Sims   
How do you play a mummy? Wonder if you can make mummy babies, like ghost babies  Bet labour would take an eternity!

Michelle - I don't think my sims LTW have gone platinum once they've completed them. Not sure though. Not really noticed/paid attention.

Dizzi - Yikes to the spontaneous teenage drowning! Hadn't realised you could have a funeral for them. Am guessing you chose it under the throw a party options on the phone? Must make sure I try that when Hoochi dies (soon probably). Great tomb pics, and well done on finding the axe!  I've not taken a Sim to China yet. Must do that soon. Liking your retirement home idea, and the conditions for Sims who move in there. Could be quite a fun lot to play really once it's full. Just don't control them at all. Let them do everything spontaneously 

Laura - Nope, only one Sim for tomb exploration for me. I did take 2 on hols once, but the one not exploring tombs seemed happy at base camp as she had a love for the outdoors trait. Think she just read her book all day 

One of my sims (random trait) is to be over emotional, and my goodness she never stops blooming crying at everything! Annoying 

Yes, yes (how dull do you think I am?  ), I had considered turning off the sound due to the ghost noise, but I don't like playing with sound turned off, so sorry, but the GHOSTS MUST DIE! It's really easy to do as well, as you just click on their tombstone in their inventory and choose the option to send them back to the netherland (think that's what it's called) and off they pop. No grief or trauma or anything.

Some pics

http://s920.photobucket.com/albums/ad41/Jayne-Sims/Hoochi%20Mama%20pt%207/Hoochi%20Mama%20Pt%207/?albumview=slideshow

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne I diddnt plan a party - just painstakingly planned everyones outfits in black 
( with slight colour change on the teens dresses   ) then had them change outfit, Zara had the tombstone in her inventory, so I clicked for her to go to the graveyard and then  choose the with option selected everyone else and a taxi turned up for them all - plaved the tombstone and had them all morn at once/ cry on shoulder etc ( with a few pauses of the game to get it just right  )

My game is minamised, I need to load it and exit and go to bed, back tommorrow wit ha better post, 

~Dizzi~
Ps will peek at your pics first Jayne - also  for giving me my ** status


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh Jayne, your ghost baby pics made me   and   at the same time!

Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a quicky, will post properly later.

I was flicking through my WA guide the other day and came across a really interesting bit.

"To make a soulpeace gem buy a large display in buy mode.  Then, place one gem of every color on the display.  Mix and match the cuts.  This will not work if they are all the same or all different.  Once you have the cllection laid out, click on the display and choose 'Activate'.  Voila you have a soulpeace gem"

I did this and the gems I used valued at approx $1100 and the soulpeace gem that emerged was worth $17,590   

I've been experimenting with the metal as well as they can create something good as well.

Michelle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't had chance to play and looking after an attention seeking baby, so can't do a long post - but googled and found these links, Michelle

http://www.simswiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Sims_3_Transfiguration
http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/posts/list/132219.page

Better go, someone is in mega wiggle mode! 

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Michelle  Will try that!  

Oh girls, not sure the ghost baby was such a good idea! Yesterday I aged up the ghost baby to a toddler and the his grave stone in inventory became active, so I sent him off to the netherworld. He came out that night and nobody could interact with him as they hadn't built up enough relationship level to do so. He just hid in the toy box and then tried to get a toy out that constantly disappeared and then went to bite the heads off the dolls in doll house. He was crawling around looking ever so sweet, and I felt quite sad  Had to remind myself though that he was never a real baby, he was a ghost from the start, and besides he is a SIM and NOT REAL anyway!   Think it was quite emotive as up until now I've (well, I suppose we've) not experienced ghosts during baby or childhood. Freaked me out a bit!   

xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh forgot to say as well - Hoochi passed over yesterday    Was in her sleep though, which I think is quite sweet   Honestly the household has got quite depressing. To many deaths in short space of time. All they are doing is crying and grieving, with really sad moods despite full green needs bars. Think I need to cheer them all up a bit   

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne  
I know where your comming from re the ghost babies and I think your very brave to play then ((hug)) and yes seems your house needs cheering up, can you alter some traits - re decorate and plan a party ?

Sue sorry Issys not giving you much Sim time  thanks for those links I will take a peek too, I want to upload some piccys and play too, so I can upload sim shots too!
DH is in bed, poorly, A is asleep though due to wake anytime and I am on here lol I think I;m going to request a takeaway for tea 

Michelle


> Oh Dizzi I love it  but I couldn't play it, too many elders all together makes me go cold


The idea is you *dont *have to play them 
just move them out to the home to live out there days naturally with story progression on  
ooh the Gem thing sounds interesting, how do you mean all the same or all different  
can you give me an example ? good luck with the metals, I think I need the WA guide !!

Got to Go hope to pop back later with piccys, SIL due round later so 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I think what I'm going to do with my toddler ghost, is get him resurrected, raise to adult with lots of love and attention (they act just like normal sims, except lots of ghostly noise), and then send back to netherworld. Game or no game, I don't like having a toddler ghost crawling about the house and can't bring myself to delete the gravestone (never do that) or move to cemetery. 

Dizzi - Not sure I have patience for decorating   but think I can manage a party for my sims and some day trips out, and happy times  The household now is of adults and children/teens, so should be room now for good times    Am impressed with all you did to get the funeral pics. Well done  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive not played as such, been on the wii fit today instead   
however I have managed to complete the retirement home take the photos and upload them for you to see 

Matt Damon Adult, LTW cullinary learn every recipe
his traits are
Light sleeper 
Handy
Artistic
Natural cook
Neat
all traits to run a successful home!

Just realised Ive not added an alarm . . best do that next time I load the game up.

The home has 6 single rooms - plot not big enough to do en-suit single story, 
and as we have no lifts in sims 3 I felt in unrealistic to have residents upstairs 
Kitche/diner
2 lounges
a games room
2 bathrooms
large hall with bar

Matt has upstairs a bathroom, bedroom & lounge with the only computor.
Hope you like 
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Houses%20and%20Lots/Retirement%20home/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent Dizzi!  First thing I thought of - Jayne would like the swimming pool!    I would live there (as long as Jayne wasn't co-running it!)  I love the individual balconies.  Is the dining room table standard or an add in, can't remember seeing it on my game, will have to have a look next time I play.  

I saw him planting, is that the plot where the ex-residents are buried??  Good manure!    

Jayne - RIP Hoochi  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue, 

The table & chairs are freebie's from Holy Simoly  

have you had chance to play ?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi - I played for 10 minutes and then madam had a screaming fit for an hour!!!  Just got her to sleep, fingers crossed it lasts!

Just going to play now! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

That looks great Dizzi  Well done! Love the sun room pic, and (Sue) mwahahah to the pool   

Had a quick play last night with sole purpose of aging up toddler ghost, which I did after Sharmia taught him to walk, talk, built up good relationship level, etc. So, no more ghost babies! Okay to play whist you have control over them as they just act like regular sims, but not cool at all once you send them to be ordinary ghosts again. Think that's strictly for adults/elders (possibly teens) in my game from now on!

My sims are all happy again too, with Sharmia & Mortimore's 2 girls (Suri - child, and Marcia - teen) on the honours role at school. 

Hopefully play again tomorrow and send Cione off to do some more exploration in Egypt. 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm In sim land!
Just nipped out to google some help and spotted this 


> Eating Ambrosia grants Divine Meal Moodlet (+75 mood for 7 days), *resets age*, and revives ghost. Single serving only. See Ambrosia for more details.





> There is a secret base in Egypt! To find it, either take a book out of the bookcase in the bedroom downstairs, or flush the downstairs toilets.


Played for an hour or so yesterday, and sunday 
DH is off today as I need to go get an xray as well as get Abbies 3rd jabs done
then we are out for a meal tonight for our anniversary, so figured now was the best time to play!!!

Catch you later, hope youve all had some Sim time lately too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Didn't know about the effects of Ambrosia, Dizzi - might be worth trying!  I have already found the secret base.  I had to complete it as part of the adventures.  I had to google how to enter it though, would never have thought of flushing the loo!

Haven't had time to play in aaaaaages - starting to really miss it!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Not played in a few weeks   (no time) 

Interesting about the Ambrosia. Didn't know that. 

Have found the secret base. Took me about an hour to find entrance (doh head here didn't think to google it!). Could see where it was as floor was shaded different colour, but couldn't for the life of me find out how to open it. Sim eventually needed toilet and went and accidentally found numbers    Then it took me forever to work out codes of doors below in secret base. It said they were written somewhere, but I couldn't see where. Eventually by luck they all opened and it was job done  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne - I also googled the tile sequences to open the doors!    I can't be doing with that kerfuffle!  

Want to play but my little boss won't let me!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The secret base sounds complicated! 
managed a play on Saturday for an hour, nothing exciting happened, I am trying to fill Zoies basement with jems in all the different cuts, so far have bought 10 large display units, have took some pic's so will try and post them later when I am on the desktop pc, Little lady needs waking now,then SIL is calling at about 1pm with my nephew and Ive not done any housework, catch you all later


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Secret base sounds intruiging!

I haven't played for 2 weeks - I'm having to bedrest (again   ) so only let myself on the pc for about an hour at a time, and then usually catching up with people. I've been told I need to bedrest now for the remainder of the pg, so was seriously considering buying a lap top so I could lay down and play the Sims!!! But I think it would be too expensive just to indulge my obsession!    

laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura !!!  
Sorry for the complication of needing bed rest  
I actually think you should get a lappy to indulge your Sims ! it has health benifits 
Ive just completed the secret base with a little help from google, it was easier than I thought 
I played for an hour while A had her nap today instead of doing chores. . .
need to go do them now so back later, just had to post to Laura


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura, a laptop is def the way to go!  I have a Macbook Pro and play Sims 3 on it in bed all the time  
Have read your updates on ** recently. Worrying time for you, but glad to hear you're resting well, and I hope little one stays nice and snuggly for a good while to come yet   

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura - sending you lots of hugs, I will have everything crossed for you.  You take care of yourself and the little one, ok?    Do you want to be ** friends?  I have looked at Jayne's friends and there is only one Laura, I assume that is you!  I have sent a friends invite.  Believe it or not a laptop isn't just for Sims   , it will help keep you sane if you are confined to bed, it will help keep you connected to family and friends 

Dizzi - Sims having health benefits, wonder if we can get all the expansion packs on prescription!??

Will try to play over the weekend, but DH says that we have to do the housework first - spoilspoit!!!   

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey girls? still playing? I haven't played in weeks, which is strange considering I'm still off work - not quite sure what I do get up to. . . 

But, I installed Ambitions earlier and am just off soon to check it out    I didn't even know there was a new EP till last week, although strangely 2 or 3 days before I saw the advert, i was just thinking it was surely time for a new one.

Anyone else got this?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura we are hiding here -> sim addicts group on **, thanks to shelley 

Back soon this is a fly by! 

I can't do the link


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura - tried to send you an invite to the Sims Addicts group but it won't let me - has someone else sent you an invite?

here is the group - http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=122106661160457

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Laura hope you join us!!  

Sue I invited Laura already


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

shelly_anne said:


> Sue I invited Laura already


Aaaah - that would explain why it wouldn't let me invite her!!!

Sue


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

bookmarking.... will be back...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm playing! and my new graphics card has improved my PC performance from 3.5 to 5.1 

Currently having a play in riverveiw (the free town ) with a single lady whos a keen gardener, the house is really nice, Ive just given it a facelift so far, might have to try and copy it! 

Raine welcome to the sims addicts!!! weve even got our own ******** group now thanks to Shelley  come join us there and upload some pictures 

~Dizzi~
ps - new EP due in October, just in time for the long winter nights  it looks like its bringing back the HOT TUB !!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

oooh thanks... I have been addicted to Sims from the very first one!!! It's a good thing to play to chill out... 

my guy at the moment is called Tommy Tank (see, I should never allow DH to make up names.. last time we had a lady called Mrs Weirdypop.. but she got too rich and too succesful and travelled the world... so binned her!!!)

Tommy is now a Private Investigator, with an employment history of decorating peoples homes.... he's been on holiday to Egypt, but no where else at the moment... starting him off slowly this time... just updated his home from the squalor that he first lived in... but keep forgetting to buy him a bike.. he is a "Greeny" and hates taking a taxi anywhere.....

will look you up on ********... what do I look for.....

Makes me giggle when you send them to bed for "Whoopee".... 

oooh a new extension pack.... will look out for it....

thanks for the welcome..

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

your welcome hun, search Sim addicts we should come up  I put 2 links on yesterday for the new EP due 

back in a bit my munchkin is eating the mouse cable to the lappy!  her dinners cooling!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Raine - welcome!

Here is the group that Dizzi was talking about!



Wraakgodin said:


> Laura - tried to send you an invite to the Sims Addicts group but it won't let me - has someone else sent you an invite?
> 
> here is the group - http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=122106661160457
> 
> Sue


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Wraakgodin - will look it up somewhen and join..............

glad I'm not the only Sims nut!!!! 

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Rain    

It's always good to find another addict.  Which side of the fence do you sit on?  The 'To kill' or the 'not to kill'   

Dizzi sooo pleased your new graphics card has improved game play!! 

Sue are you playing?

Jayne what about you?

I think Laura may be otherwise engaged    


Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahh, not played in aaaages! Do keep thinking about playing though    


Dizzi - Fab about the new graphics card  Pain that your PC broke, but blessing in disguise in the long run I'm thinking?  


Laura - Good luck  xx


Sue, Michelle   


Raine - Welcome to the Sims Addicts  Great to have you here and looking forward to reading about more of your gameplay and seeing pics, etc.  




xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't had chance to play lately, other things keep getting in the way!  Must find some time though - need a bit of R&R!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm really rubbish lately at prioritising Sims when I have free time. ********, TV, reading or some other sort of entertainment tends to win    I could play now, but I'm going to watch BB instead  


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Come on, where is the sadist Jayne that we all know and love??   

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Lol, I don't know. My sims are getting a reprieve I suppose lol. Well, all except the one I put in a walled around swimming pool 6 weeks ago  . Perhaps I should go back and check. Do you think she's okay?   


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I suppose it is the same as "I buried my husband alive under the patio...... do you think he is ok??"! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, but the difference is that your husband is REAL and he wouldn't have been on pause for the past 6 weeks in a GAME!    


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't mean my hubby - purely hypothetical.

Come to think of it, I haven't heard about your DH lately.............   

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Wraakgodin said:


> Come to think of it, I haven't heard about your DH lately.............


Ermmmmmm 








As if I would!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

watch out dear, your halo is slipping!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I played a couple of hours last night. Didn't do much mind. Just got my married sims further up their careers. He is now a top doc and achieved his LTW, and she is almost at the top of the fashion career. Both are doing well with inventing and gardening    They are only 9 days off elder, so she got pg last night. They are only having one though - unless it's twins! 


xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hullo  

I was a BIG Sims 2 fan and couldn't wait for 3, then it arrived and I didn't like it   Found graphics too dark (am 3D animator by trade) and gameplay not as much fun as 2.  

So I'm here to get talked round - I miss my Sims!

Diesy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi diesy welcome to the Sims thread, I know exactly where your comming from!!
It took me months to get my head round sims3, even uninstalling and re loading half of all the sims 2 stuff 
when I decided I would give it one more chance! and now I love it, 
however I do think if your pc/graphics card is a little old/poor it spoils the game 

I had a few plays last week, trying to get my sims to complete ltw for their career's 
almost completed the gardening one which has taken 2 generations!! and Its not finished yet!!
back later 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Dizzi 

See, that's just the kind of reply I was looking for - something to restore faith in Sims!  Yay!!!  Thank you!

I haven't got any any of the expansion packs for 3 yet - any you recommend?  With 2 I used to get them on the release day!  Does the gameplay get better with more plays?

Diesy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ahhh, I remember your on/off affair with Sims 3, Dizzi!!!!  What do you have to do for the gardening challenge?

I am one of those people that gets the expansion pack on release day - I can't resist!

I haven't played lately, had other things keeping my occupied!  Might try an hour or so tonight, hopefully!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Sue* my affair is in this thread somewhere !
hope you do get to play theres no peanuts in the sims 
trying to get to level 10 of the gardening skill means planting and replanting the same 8/10 seeds till you get perfect quality plants, trouble is you sell them to earn cash, then lose them from your inventory meaning the games says youve only 1 or 2 perfect plants when you had 5!!! theres more to it than that as you can find rare seeds for the money tree, death plant and life plants  Ive not yet got my Omni plant seeds 

*Diesy* I'm official converted now it did take a while mind  and I found getting the prima guide invaluable
as to EPs . . . both  
World adventures really opens up the game offering stuff no EP has ever done before
but Ambitions means your not waiting for screens to load as its a neighbourhood EP with some neat features, does that help 
Like you I was always a release day simmer but this time I git WA som e months later and Ambitions a few weeks after release, the next one is on pre order ( well it will be  )
also find us on ** too  ( sims addicts group)

Jayne, Laura, Shelley  
I might get a play later if FF behaves lol


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

PEANUTS!!!!  I feel faint!!        


I'm a release day addict as well    


Diesy I would say both ep's as well (both are on pre-order with Play.com)


I really, really want to play but need to rekindle my spark I think


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Joining this thread thanks to Dizzi.  Will have a read through to see what everyone is saying and post again - just now I've got the bug again and I'm off to play as haven't done for ages   .  Sims 3 - I love it!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lainsy!!  Welcome to the Addicts!!!!

How is everyone?  Played much?  I haven't had time lately, but I probably will give it a go on Thursday because the latest EP (Fast Lane) will arrive then!  As normal, it is released a day later in UK so I will let you know what it is like!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Lainsy!
fill us in on what your playing at the moment, whats your style build and decorate, careers, big families or all the crazy stuff!
feel free to upload some piccys too 

Ooh Sue I look forward to your posts, and hope you get some Sim time soon x x

 everyone else   
I had a quick play this afternoon, its minimised now but i doubt I will get another play till Simday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

STUPID IDIOT MORONS HAVEN'T SENT MY EP YET!!!!



Cancelled order and DH going to pop to the shops on the way home from work, trouble is he is going to be late because he has to make up time that he lost by taking me to the docs this morning. 

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry Sue xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I think I will be too busy playing this evening to post pictures or give you a review....... 

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

am I forgiven yet??


I've just realised that mine should be here tomorrow    


I hope it's not me stamping my feet tomorrow


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

LMAO, what are you like?    Don't have any of the Sims 3 stuff packs, but do have the Oct EP on order. Looking forward to seeing your pics Sue  and yours too Michelle - tomorrow?  


I really should have a little play soon. 


xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello 

Looking forward to the review girls   

The medieval one looks good - March 
And Late Night, mmm...

Big smiles!
Diesy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

To be honest I don't really rate the new pack.  It is basically cars, a few items of furniture and nothing more.  They could have done more with it, and I just feel that they are taking advantage of our addition with this one.   

If you like the idea of your Sim driving round in a F1 car then it is for you, if you think 20 euros (or whatever it costs over there) is a waste of money for that, then don't bother!  

Late night should be interesting, oh how I have missed woohooing in a jacuzzi!  

Sue


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Late night should be interesting, oh how I have missed woohooing in a jacuzzi!  

Oh Sue, how I laughed!  

I think I'll splash out on Ambitions, when I get round to it.  I loved all the expansion packs we got on 2 - remember the excitement when Nightlife came out and they didn't have to wait for a taxi!  Then the dog ate the CD and I HAD to buy another!  Immediately!!!

Thanks for the heads up!
Diesy


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Diesy     


I love both ep's as they both add sooooo much to the game, I really hope we get a uni one again!!


Sue I'm not impressed either, a complete waste of a tenner!!  I never usually buy my sims a car but I just had to feed my addiction


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

A tenner  It cost me 20 euros!!!  I feel really ripped off now!    

We are just sad addicts, Michelle!   

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Sue if I'd got it from play.com it would only have been £7.99   


Hope you're enjoying having a play


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> oh how I have missed woohooing in a jacuzzi!


 Snap!!  and wardrobes/closets 

I wasnt goingto bother with this stuff pack because it was mainly cars, I may get it eventually just in case objects get used in CC 
however its the actual EPs I _have_ to have, in fact I plan on booking a week of admin/mod duties for the next EP 

Night all


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah girls, sorry the stuff pack has been a let down   I don't tend to bother with them (didn't in Sims 2 either really, although think I had a couple), but I MUST have the EP's. They always add so much to the game. I have pre-ordered Late Night. World Adventures so far is still my fave though   I still have so much to explore in that game. Might have a play this afternoon actually, and explore a tomb or two, or even finally make it to China!    Well, it is Sim Sunday after all  


xx


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't wait for the new EP but don't usually bother with the stuff packs as usually feel they are a bit of a rip off!

To fill you in at the moment I am playing Sims 3 with Ambitions ep, never bothered getting World Adventures at the time as didn't really have time to play but have now ordered it.  Since last week I am back to being addicted - thanks Dizzi   .

My style of play is I usually like to re-create my whole family, friends etc and then have the careers etc I have always wanted.  I like to build my own house exactly the way I want and all my nice fancy furniture.  Occasionaly I will create another random game and just let it basically run and see what happens


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New Simspiration Winter Issue Lot Challenge!
http://www.********.com/event.php?eid=119375138116320&ref=mf

Anyone going to enter 

Ive been playing a bit, actually enjoying the little time Ive spent,
check out the sims addict page on ** for some links and to grab a signature like mine 
Back in a bit, someone is awake 
ps I grabbed the stuff pack yesterday £9 in tesco, just for the clothes lol

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

I was a Sims 2 with low fun today 
Just managed to stay at work lol

Diesy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Diesy 
Have you played recently


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Not for ages...but do have Ambitions somewhere still in it's wrapper!  One day soon 

Ta for the


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

High rise living
Business high rise buildings have combined venues, for example City Hall has politicians, police and military functions.  Bookstore and spa under one roof.  
Elevators
Can call sims and ask to meet in lobby
Trash chutes and mailboxes

Few new items
Shuffleboard table
Dart board
Dance floor
Piano
String bass
Drum kit
Wall installed fish display
Arcade machines
Half walls
Create fountain option (like swimming pools)
Air vents
Hot tub with skinny dip option!
The butler is back!
Can “group” Sims together and all go out together on the town

You can now influence Sims to live it up at social gatherings using “convince to” to change relationships (make them hate each other or bring them closer together)

Vampire (sorry if this is normal for vampires, never played as one before)
Plasma fruits, drink from Sims that you have good relationship
Vampires have special powers at night – read Sims mind, hunt targets, vampire run.  They improve skills quicker at night.
Outdoor exposure can lead to pain and loss of vampire power 
“offering to turn” and “ask to be turned” functions


Being a celeb
You can gain celeb points by befriending celebs, increase relationship with celeb friends, performing celeb options.
There is a celeb journal on Sims Simology page (next to where it has favourite food/music).  With each progress you fill the bar, fill bar totally and you go up a level.
As your celeb status goes up then people react to you differently (ask for autograph, picture taken).  You also have to deal with paparazzi.  
Celebs receive free gifts from businesses, free meals, entry to VIP clubs
If celeb misbehaves he/she gets “publically disgraced” moodlet, it makes them talk of the town and makes them harder to get into clubs, less likely to get free gifts etc.  Not all is lost for disgraced Sims, you can buy off paparazzi, or go to business building and “deflect scandal” to another celeb, you could go to City Hall and “sue for slander” or talk to Sims in town to dispel scandal as rumour.

Harder to become friends with celeb.  If you impress a celeb you get impress points.  Once Impress meter is full your Sim is successful at convincing Celeb to acknowledge them.  

Mixology
Practice making drinks at bar
Mixology skill books and course at restaurant.
Mix mood drink to affect Sims mood
Can work at bar
At certain level have to buy professional bar to progress further

Starting a band
Form band with other Sims
Get phone calls to play gigs
At gig you can play different music genres
Can try out “sweet move” on stage

The lifetime wish of my sims are 
Distinguished director (film career track – directing branch)
Superstar actor ( film career track – acting branch)
They have 30+ mood from bubbles and 25+ mood from exhilarated (from skinning dipping)

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW - thanks Sue I've spotted a few things I am going to be trying out when my copy arrives

_Can "group" Sims together and all go out together on the town
Half walls
Create fountain option (like swimming pools)
Hot tub with skinny dip option!
Dance floor
Wall installed fish display
Elevators
Can call sims and ask to meet in lobby_
& Being a celeb looks really cool!

Looking foward to your pictures later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You understand I haven't had enough time to actually try anything - just went through to see what new items were available and looked what was under "lessons"!  

Have to wait for DH to get home before I can actually play!  Now I have my celebs, I am going to give them all the luxury things I can!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the celeb gameplay will be a great seller of this EP, its like Sims1 superstar but more current!

Right i am off to mop all my floors while A naps


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am really bad at the celeb option!  I haven't gone up a level yet, and someone thanked me for making their party a bore!!! 

Sue


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello   

Sims 3 ordered from Play!! How different is it from sims 2?  Not played for over a year due to dodgy pc!

Julie


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I can't believe there is a thread about The Sims here! I've an addict and have been since 2004 when I bought Sims1 Double Deluxe for my DH, I then of course had to buy the entire series of them. I then got Sims2, loved it, ended up buying a new PC when Nightlife came out as I had a serious amount of downloads, including my own creations-I use the same username (Foxybaby) and my stuff is mainly on MTS2 and InSIMenator. Funnily enough I mainly made maternity wear, kids clothes and nurseries    

Anyhoo, I bought yet another new PC for TS3, I have all the EP's & packs, but I can't seem to enjoy it as much as TS2. In fact with Chrimbo I haven't been on for the whole of December. Nice to see fellow Simmers on here!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome Foxy!!!

I got into Sims later than you, I missed Sims 1.  I bought it because I read on a language forum that it is a fun way to learn a language, if you have it set to the language you are learning then you have to know what all the options mean!  At that point I had absolutely no idea what Sims was, I just bought it! It sat gathering dust for months, I never even got round to loading it!  I loaded it in Dutch and struggled, so I uninstalled it and muttered about all that wasted money.  It was only when I decided to give it another shot in English that I was hooked!

I don't download stuff, I would rather be playing than downloading!!!  I am glad you do maternity wear, the stuff that comes with the game is ghastly!  

I think a lot of us are finding it hard to get into Sims 3, but I am warming to it as more expansion packs are coming out and the game is getting bigger and more playable.  I would love to be playing it now but it is on my poor sick laptop that is at the computer hospital.  Can't wait to get it back!

Sue


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the babies on TS3 look like larvae! I try and download stuff for TS2 that are just recolours of a Maxis mesh as opposed to a new one (except hair!), and I love Enayla's skintones (InSimenator), and I have realistic eyes. Just a couple of hacks, I don't like money cheats either. In TS3, I try not to go for new meshes again and just download patterns. I tried making new patterns but i couldn't do it, even with the EA Create-a-Pattern, the images weren't nice and I don't think you could put your own in. I think that's why I prefer TS2-it feels TS3 was a step back for me. lol-you ought to try TS1 just to see how far they've come, the jump from 1 to 2 was awesome in the respects of graphics!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello Foxy!!
Welcome to the thread 
Ive downloaded from both your sites, as I am sure Shelley has too!
despite the faults of ts3, I have to say a fav thing of mine is the ability to just re- colour _everything_ instantly, instead of searching the web for maxis match sets/items just to change a wood effect for example brown to white!
It took me an age to get into sims 3 but I do like it now, although the faces all seem a bit weird and as you say the babies are like larve! and once again they have let us down on the maternity clothes side  I mean, we cant even re colour what they are wearing!!
I had a sim about to get married and had her formal outfit set as white with a hairstlye which had a veil and yep the bump appeared an hour before the wedding party and her new formal dress was not the wedding dress I had lovingly re styled, but a black !! yes Black short dress! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sue when do you get the laptop back so you can play again ?


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

I've managed a way round it, but you're still stuck in the same maternity clothes for the whole period. If you choose the maternity outfit before your sim starts to get bigger, you can customise it in CAS and it won't change back to the defualt colour-it'll stay in the customised outfit. 
I haven't been on for ages, but I'm off Wed to Fri this week just for "me" time, so I think I will have to go on for a few hours


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

foxy how do I know what will be the maternity outfit ?


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's an easier way to explain http://www.sims3gamer.com/2010/04/02/sims-3-maternity-clothing-customization/


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great Link I have read the first, and will check out the link to ready made's within it, 
But wanted to say thank you - Teas ready - Got to run!


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all, mind if I join you. I have been a Sims addict since the early days x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome Wifey!!! 

How do you like playing?  Any favourite traits or careers?  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Wifey 

Ive finally Made ambrosia 

Sue have you had chance toplay ?

 to all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't even get me started Dizzi!    If I get any spare time I will start with sleeping!!!! 

Parents coming over in 10 days time so need to spring cleen this weekend.  Dont think Sim Sunday will happen - unfortunately!

My Sim has a few unidentified plants, hopefully one of those will help him make ambrosia!   

Better go - duty calls!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope you get a Sleepy Sunday this weekend - I am at a Christening so no Sims here either


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi!  Sorry to hear that Sims Sunday cancelled in your house as well! 

Sue


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a family oriented player, mostly trying to get as many generations as I can, although I do have the odd evil sim, just to mix it up. As for traits, I absolutely love insane, it's so funny, that and clumsy. Seeing a sim fall over every time they open the dresser cracks me up. Are any of you playing Late Night? I bought it a few weeks ago and I'm loving it.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ooh wifey you sound just up our street lol

Michelle and I are trying a watered down version of the generation dynasty where the 1st born
of each gen has to eat ambrosia and have different LTW etc!
I love Flipping houses, and community lots 
you can find us & lots of pictures and things on the ** group "Sims addicts" 
which is why it has been quiet on here recently  Sorry!


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooh, cool, I'll check it out xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

let us know if you have any difficulty finding it - we will send you the link.

I flit around, doing different things and starting a new games every month!  Can't go on this mammoth generation things that Michelle and Dizzi are doing!!!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I normally flit - and even deleted "games/familys" after investing hours on them  as I start without motherlode, then use it and get cross with myself, so start again  lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh no, I never feel guilty about using Motherlode!  I like my big houses with all the mod cons!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I tell myself Kaching is a "loan" and Motherlode is a lotto win - so I can justify the big Spend on all mod cons lol 

although after the 1st couple of tough sim weeks , the money is rolling in on this Generation thing helped by an oppotunity reward of $100,000


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, what's 'kaching' and 'motherlode' Xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOH Raine !! Welcome - they are both Money cheats you type in after pressing ctrl & tab & c ( I think )


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ooooih, never heard of them...... will have to try them..... haven't had time to play for a while... but thought about it today ....... xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi, I thought it was ctrl + shift + c - press all at the same time

Kaching - Add 1,000 Simoleons
Motherlode - Add 50,000 Simoleons

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

it is Sue!! I just couldnt remember the name of the buton lol

Raine PLAY !! we have Sim Sundays when Lo's Sleep - we play ( if we can get of FF & ** !! )


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

DizziSquirrel said:


> I normally flit - and even deleted "games/familys" after investing hours on them  as I start without motherlode, then use it and get cross with myself, so start again lol


Lol, I do the same thing. It's just too much of a temptation. I started the legacy challenge about a hundred times because of that!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool, will do.  . And what's the 'legacy challenge'?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Raine, think this is the original Legacy Challenge. Dizzi is doing an amended version

Legacy Challenge

The Legacy Challenge is a long, 10-generation challenge where you start out with a single founder and very humble beginnings and try to lead the family to fame, fortune and success over the course of 10 generations.

Starting out 
Create a brand new game file. You will be using this file exclusively to play your Legacy Challenge. You may use an existing game file, but your Legacy family must immediately become the "Active Household" and not cease to be active for the duration of the challenge. You may select any neighborhood.

The challenge begins with a single founder. Make this founder in Create A Sim. They may be male or female. They may be any age that can have children (YA, Adult and Elder for males, YA and Adult for females). You have full choice over their look, color and clothing. Custom content may be used if you like, including create-a-style custom patterns and colors. You may choose all 5 traits as well as their three favorite likes (food, music and color) and a lifetime want. No other sims may be created in the founder's family. Be creative with the family name, you'll be seeing it for quite some time.

Now to place the founder. While you are free to choose either standard town, there is a very specific lot that must be used. If you move into Riverview, you must move into "345 Riverblossom Hills Drive". If you move into Sunset Valley, you will be moving into "15 Summer Hill Court". The common thread between these lots is that they are large, empty and cost $14,700. Yes I know that leaves you with only $1,300 in cash to build a house, that's the point. All legacies start out with very humble beginnings and expect your founder to live like a hobo for awhile. If additional neighborhoods are made available with mods or EPs, or we gain the ability to plop our own lots down, they may be used, as long as the lot in question is completely empty and costs at least $14,700.

Rules: 
No cheating. Plain and simple, no money or mood cheats. You may use custom objects, as long as their price and mood effects are in line with similar 'official' objects. Objects purchased from the Sim Store are considered 'official' as well as the ones included with the game. 
Aging and story progression must be on and lifespans set to the normal level. 
You are allowed to play with any Mod that does not give you a signifigant advantage over a player without the mod. The only specific mod I know of at the moment, Awesome Mod, is allowed. 
The Legacy family must be the "Active Household" during the entire challenge. You may never switch the active household to another family. If you want to take a break from Legacy play, it is recommended you play in another saved game slot. 
No Ambrosia! Your sims may learn the recipe for Ambrosia, but may not cook or consume the dish. Nor may ambrosia be used to resurrect ghosts. 
You may not ressurect dead sims via the Science lab. 
Sims may not consume life fruit to gain extra days to their lifespan. 
You may age sims up via the birthday cake only once the game prompts you with a reminder of their impending birthday, not earlier. You do not have to use the birthday cake to age sims up, you can wait for the game to force the age transition if you wish. 
Death Flowers may not be kept in inventory. You may gather and sell them, but cannot be used to ward off death

Black Market Restriction: 
The Black Market is no longer being monitored by police. Kleptos, rummagers and theives are now allowed to liquidate their ill gotten goods for cash.

Moving Sims in: 
Any sim may be moved into the Legacy Family via marriage or move-in except for the following: 
Sims created by the player 
Sims/households downloaded and imported from the exchange 
Sims that had previously lived in the Legacy household but had since moved out 
Sims that are identified by your sim as "Rich" are now fair game for all sims except your founder.

All other sims are fair game. You are allowed to create/download/import sims and families into your Legacy neighborhood, they just cannot join the family. 
No sims/families may ever be merged into the Legacy family. If you wish to add members, they must be done in game.

Challenge concepts 
Generation: Order of birth in relation to the family at large. Your founder is generation 1, your founder's son/daughter would be generation 2, the grandchildren of the founder would be generation 3 and so on. The challenge ends the moment generation 10 is born. 
Founder: The sim you create in CAS who starts the family. 
Heir: The sim belonging to the family bloodline who is slated to bring in the next generation once he/she is old enough and finds a mate. 
Spare: A sibling of an heir, who can become an heir should anything happen to the current heir. Spares may be fed to the time stream or kept on the lot if you wish. They are eligible to earn legacy points for the family. 
Fed to the time stream: Moving a controllable sim out of the legacy house. A sim fed to the time stream no longer can generate legacy points for the family, but still may be interacted with. Legacy points that have already been earned by this sim still count towards your total, even after you move the sim out. 
Legacy Points: Your score for the challenge, earned in a variety of ways described below. The goal of the challenge is to get as many legacy points before the 10th generation. 
Legacy House: The lot initially moved into by your founder. You may not move the family to another lot during the entire challenge. All heirs must be born in this house (or rather, born from sims living at this house, even if they use the hospital to give birth) 
Bloodline: Any sim who can trace his or her family tree directly to the founder. Adopted sims are NOT part of the bloodline. Sims that are moved in are only considered part of the bloodline when they contribute to the birth of the next generation. 
Mate: A sim brought in from outside the family to reproduce with the current generation's heir to produce the next generation. When the next generation is born, the mate becomes part of the family bloodline and eligible to earn points.

Points: 
You earn points for your family in the following ways. 
Generation: You get 1 legacy point for your founder, and 1 point for every generation born until the 10th. You earn each point at the birth of the first child in each generation. Further births in that generation do not generate more points. Thus you can only earn a maximum of 10 total Generation points by completing the challenge and birthing the 10th generation.

Lifetime wants: You gain 1 point for every unique lifetime want fulfilled by a family member. The sim in question must be living in the legacy house and be part of the family tree to earn this point. Once a specific liftime wish has been fulfilled by a sim, further sims fulifilling that wish will not earn you a legacy point for doing so. There are 32 unique liftime wishes in the game, meaning you could earn a maximum of 32 points in this category.

Portraits: 1 point for creating a portrait of a family member and keeping it on display after their death. Like above, the sim must be part of the family tree and living in the legacy house to qualify for this point. You earn this point after the portrait is created, you do not have to wait for the sim in the portrait to actually die. Portraits are still worth their points even if the family member pictured is moved out of the house later on. The skill of the artist doing the portrait does not matter, as long as it features the sim in question it counts. Portraits may be of any size or style. Keep in mind that a sim must have a painting skill of at least 5 to get the option of painting a still life (needed to capture a sim's picture). 
Sims must be of Young Adult or older and living on the Legacy Lot at the time of painting to count for a portrait point.

Legacy House: Earn 1 legacy point for every $100,000 in net worth the house is worth. To get the net worth combine the "Furnished Value" of the house with the family's cash on hand. Round up. This category can have a maximum of 20 points earned, meaning a net-worth of 2,000,000

Aspiration Rewards: If a sim is able to earn 100,000 points worth of aspiration rewards, they earn your family 1 legacy point. You are free to spend aspiration points as you gain them, it is your lifetime total, not your current total, that matters for this point. Like the other sim-based points, this may only be earned by family members. You may earn an additional point in this category from a sim if they somehow earn 200,000 points in their lifetime. .

Birth and growing up

Whenever a sim is born or ages up, they will often obtain new traits. Sometimes these traits are randomly assigned by the game. Other times the game lets you pick them. In the Legacy Challenge, all traits are random. If you are given the option to pick traits for any sim, you must hit the random button and accept the trait that is randomly assigned. The only exception is if you are playing with the "Family Trait" optional rule. If you are, and the family trait is one of the options, you may select that trait rather than hitting the random button. 
Death 
Sims that die on the family lot may be kept around as ghosts, or may be moved to a cemetery. It is up to you. If a sim dies and you forgot to get their portrait, making a portrait of their ghost does not count. If the bloodline is cut short by death, the challenge ends immediately. It is always a good idea to have at least one spare in case the heir perishes. Even if ghosts become playable, they may not earn any further points for the family. Ghost babies are not considered part of any bloodline.

Bringing in the next generation. 
In order to bring in the next generation, a new sim must be born. Adoptions do not carry the family bloodline and thus don't count. (You are still allowed to adopt sims if you really want to, but they won't help point wise) If the heir is male, you must move their mate into the legacy family house before having a baby. If the heir is female, she may move her mate in, or simply get pregnant while off the lot. In either case, the heir and their mate don't have to be married. Sims may be born at home or in a hospital, whichever you prefer. The moment the next generation is born, the heir's mate officially becomes part of the family bloodline (and thus can earn lifetime want, aspiration perk and portrait points for you, provided they are living in the Legacy House).

Optional Rules 
These are optional rules you may play with if you wish. They don't affect your score in any way, and are merely tools to help establish a theme for your family.

Family Trait 
When creating your founder in CAS, choose one of the founder's 5 traits to become the 'family trait' for your legacy family. There after, every sim born to the legacy family must possess this trait by the time they reach young adulthood. If they do not inherit it at birth, you must choose that trait the moment you are given the option to. The remaining traits still must be rolled for.

Matriarchy/Patriarchy

Whatever gender your founder was, this must be the gender of every heir. Meaning if you started with a female founder, only female children may become the heir to bring in the next generation. Children of the other gender are still counted as part of the family bloodline and may still earn the family points, they simply may not bring in the next generation. 
A male dominant family is called a Patriarchy, a female dominant family is a Matriarchy.

Story Teller

A popular practice is to write a story for your Legacy family and upload it in chapters. If you feel the creative energy, why not try uploading your own story? There is no in-game bonus for doing this, but the addition to the community is always welcome!

FAQ

Why do I have to buy such a big lot. I barely have money in the beginning. 
Early poverty is a hallmark of the challenge. A large plot of land not only drains the available cash from your starting funds, it gives you the ability to build some epic sized legacy homes as you play through the generations and get more wealth.

If I'm playing with the family trait option, does my sim's mate have to have that trait too? 
No.

Can I move in/marry sims into the legacy home that aren't going to help bring in the next generation? 
Yes, keep in mind that they don't earn any points for the family. Even sims that are destined to help bring in the next generation won't count as part of the family until the next generation is actually born.

Does the first born have to be the heir?

No, as long as they are part of the bloodline and born on the legacy house they are eligible to be an heir, regardless of order of birth. They must be the proper gender if playing with the matriarchy/patriarchy option.

Are collection items, such as rocks, insects and seeds subject to the black market restriction?

No, you are allowed to sell any collection items you find...as long as they weren't stolen out of someone's house or garbage. 

Sue


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Is this a made up challenge by u guys, or an official sims one.... gonna try and start one today IF little one goes down for a sleep..... xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I got that version from the Sims 3 official website, on the forums.  Dizzi will probably come along later and explain how her version is different.

Sue


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oooh will look into it... thanks guys!!!! Xxxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

Raine you can find our challenge here http://www.********.com/topic.php?uid=122106661160457&topic=363

Wifey welcome!!


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep that's the one Wraakgodin. I started playing it when I found it on the Sims 2 forum. Deffo going to check out your challenge xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue - Are you Ok please post, I know your parents are coming and Issy has been poorly but I am soooooooooooooo Worried!!

I just spotted this on your profile


> Location:in Jayne's basement


 Only you!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I need  
I must be very  sick, 
last night I switched of my Sims a) cause my arm ached, b) cause I was tired 
and worst of all it was 9.30 and I was "bored"  so i went to bed!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

DizziSquirrel said:


> Sue - Are you Ok please post, I know your parents are coming and Issy has been poorly but I am soooooooooooooo Worried!!
> 
> I just spotted this on your profile
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh  hee hee

Dizzi - Yes, you definitely need help lol 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, I am ok - I didn't mean to worry you Dizzi       

I am itching for a play, even though I have a lot of tidying up to do before next weekend!  If I do a lot of housework during the day I might reward myself this evening!  

Isabella still has a cold but at least she is eating.  She didn't want to eat for about 4 days, but we kept her fluids up and she managed a yoghurt or two each day.  Her cold is still getting her down though, she is still a stroppy little madam, but it isn't her fault, bless her.  I have a cold and a certain time of the month hormonal problems, so we are giving each other comforting hugs when our respective moods allow!   

Are you feeling ok?  That last post doesn't sound like you at all!    Hopefully after a nice long sleep you will feel better and up for a nice long play today!   

Have you only just noticed my location??   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Glad Issy is a little brighter, I hope you get a play later, I confess to rewarding y housework days with a play 
I'm at Mums so no Sims, and tomorrow we have a christening to go to
I have however just ordered Sims Medival ltd edition & the guide from amazon, For my Birthday 

Back later just doing a fly by before the rugby


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooooh, it is ok for some who have their birthday a week after Sims 3 Medieval is released!  I assume Mr Squirrel will keep it safe until the actual day!  .  I suppose I will have to wait until June then  

Hope you have a lovely weekend, even though it will be Sims free!

Sue


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I have to toss a coin when I play sims now as to which one I play. I still find myself favouring Sims2 though! I did the Legacy challenge on Sims2 but not tried it on 3 yet. There was one challenge, I think was the poverty challenge or similar, and you had to buy an empty lot, and start with $100 and build up from that-I had to go to community lots for showers!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh blimey, that is strict Foxybaby!  I couldn't cope with something like that!  I like my comforts too much!  I tried to play without "motherlode" once, just couldn't do it!   

Sue


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Have to say I only ever cheated in Sims 1! I like them being poor and overcoming obstacles. My sims are always knowledge or romance for a reason


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't know what that makes me then Sosad, perhaps I am just a born cheat!   I was challenged to live life as a pauper once, I lasted a while, but I cracked because I just wanted a pretty house with all the trimmings!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

do you think our gamplay reflects our emotions ? and or our hopes and dreams ?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know for me it does, Dizzi!   I normally play a couple with a big family and a big perfect house!  As you know I like my "motherlode" which reflects the impatient part of my personality - I can't wait for anything!   

How about everyone else?

[email protected] - want to play now! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

((hugs)) yep very similar so I change careers to make it different lol 
as often traits are very nearly the same too!

I also play out a book ive read, using the characters names, and how I imagined their house . . .  I am reading Twilight now so I wonder if I may finaly play a vampire lol

I would love to play too sue, but Ive loads to do when A naps today


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am playing!  Went into one of the old maps and just picked a family at random, I am going to try to work without motherlode! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I look forward to your progress reports! 
you can do it!! and think of the satisfaction of having a multi simoleon household from your hard work! 
( you use kaching as a loan for an essential item )


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just downloaded sims medieval.... anyone played it yet. Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

haven't got it - can't afford it Raine 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yes Raine Michelle & I have it - its different! its all about tasks rather than free will play, but in a good way  enjoy
its like world adventures with more to do!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi, using 

Angel Lobos – 13 days off being an elder.  Family orientated, klepto, schmoozer, athletic and friendly.  Goal – superstar athlete

Wife Marisol – 15 days from elder.  Great kisser, handy, daredevil, hopeless romantic, heavy sleeper.  Goal – Tinkerer (handiness and logic)

Twins – 6 days off teenagers

Carlotta – absent minded, athletic, good

Anita – Loner, clumsy, artistic.  Goal – author (writing and painting)

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Focus on anita!! get her painting! I got 100,000 simoleons the other week from a painting opportunity!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

[email protected] - got her writing!!! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I found writing took longer! but she can do both lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

you forget I am a poverty Sim, I have to save up for the painting easel!  So far I have been spending my money on the things that give me reward points.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Now my face is being rubbed in it!  You know the google adds that are on FF...... I have just seen one for Medieval!     

Sue


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Have you seen the trailers for the new EP's? Generations to be released next month apparently and Unleashed in Autumn sometime? I've still been playing Sims2, I can't let go of them! I will try and get into Sims3, but now I can create my own patterns so I might get just as addicted shortly!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh no - more money down the drain!!!

http://www.ea.com/games/the-sims-3-generations

and it looks good! I suppose I will have to get it, that will be my birthday present taken care of!

According to Amazon it is released in the UK on 3 Jun 2011, looks like it is released the same day over here - that isn´t normal!  
Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want it now !! Looks like its filling in the missing gaps 

ooh Foxy and unleashed as well ! I can just see it puppys running through and engagment picnic spoiling the moment!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Check this link out for more Generation info and yep - I've just got to have it !!!
( probably after my holiday mind )

http://www.thesimsresource.com/artists/BlackGarden/blog/view-post/post/20997

/links


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Check out Amythestfenix's textures for The Sims2 here http://sims2artists.com/index.php?board=335.0 (look under coordinates & Maxis Match)I've converted some of them to TS3 patterns (with Kate's permission of course  ) if you want them-I can upload them to mediafire. I'm at work just now, but off the top of my head I did:

Annaliese
Abby Rose
Meadowdance
Breeze
Dig It
Chateau Paisley
Blue Plaid
Army Camo
Blue Moons
Pink Bunnies
Bubblegum Floral
Acanthus
Bee Sweet
Sports Denim

Also converted my own In The Wild textures. http://sims2artists.com/index.php?topic=3061.0 That's the link to the pics of In The Wild. Let me know if you want them and I'll get them to you 

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bumping this for an FF Friend who is considering getting her 1st game !!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don´t think any of us have ever regretted it, have we Dizzi!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope The Sims is in the top5 loves of my life lol


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine too!!  Best thing I ever bought!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ditto!  


xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

DizziSquirrel said:


> Bumping this for an FF Friend who is considering getting her 1st game !!


Did she buy it Dizzi? x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

If this is Debs, then no she hasn't Shelley - she'd best get her but into gear!  lol 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It is Debs and shes worried about not having a good enough spec on her lappy  

anyone know the min requirements off hand ?
I will look it up when Abbie Naps later, as shes getting restless


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

*FOR WINDOWS XP*
2.0 GHz P4 processor or equivalent

1 GB RAM

128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0

The latest version of DirectX 9.0c

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2

At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games
*FOR WINDOWS VISTA*
2.4 GHz P4 processor or equivalent

1.5 GB RAM

128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0

Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1

At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games
For computers using built-in graphics chipsets under Windows, the game requires at least
Intel Integrated Chipset, GMA 3-Series or above

2.6 GHz Pentium D CPU, or 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo, or equivalent

0.5 GB additional RAM
*FOR MAC OS X*
Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher

Intel Core Duo Processor

2 GB RAM

ATI X1600 or Nvidia 7300 GT with 128 MB of Video RAM, or Intel Integrated GMA X3100.

At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games

This game will not run on PowerPC (G3/G4/G5) based Mac systems, or the GMA 950 class of integrated video cards.
Hope this help x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, she'll just have to buy a new lappy to accommodate it (or upgrade current one). We've all been there!   


Finally sorted myself a signature! 


xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing but didn't like saying as I don't know her   


love the siggy btw


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi shes checked out her pc using this link - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

at its not the answer she wanted 
So I've suggested she get on Santa's Good list  as she really does _Need_ a new pc for the sims3

Ive suggested she see if Sims2 will play - as I can send the disc 

Jayne LOVE your Signature hmm I think I want mine back 

Link added


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

what about with really low graphics? and all the rest set to low?


Poor thing though playing sims 2    


Could any of you go back to it?  I know I couldn't and when Jake plays on his it drives me mad when he wants help!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah, what a shame. Hopefully Santa will be kind  

Sims 2 - ewwww lol. No, I couldn't go back! 

xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

or maybe just needs an upgrade!


Jayne did you ever think you'd say that about sims 2!! Remember how excited we all were when a new ep came out


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, upgrades can be cheaper. I did loads of upgrading to my desktop when playing Sims 2, and then got my Macbook Pro (laptop) for Sims 3. Mad that most of us have bought/upgraded computers just for our Sims! lol. Shelly, I used to be SO excited about new EP's for Sims 2, as I am now for Sims 3 lol It's the only game I've ever really got into and played long term. 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Mad that most of us have bought/upgraded computers just for our Sims!


Find me a Simmer who hasn't !! 

My Game is running a bit choppy tonight  and my "new" pc is actually 4 years old . . . I am getting the script error at launch as well so I may have to spend Sundays play time seeing if I can improve it

As to Debs She can run sims2 so I will send her the disc to try!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine must be a few years old now   


Dizzi try the custom launcher I put on **, it's all I use and don't get the script error with it x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks if you could bump the link or post it here I would be grateful x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.modthesims.info/download.php?t=408296

/links


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya 

Lol re new laptop for Sims   I burned mine out playing Sims 2 and 'upgraded' to Vista, my life has never been the same since, I miss the Joy of Sims!  

I've been so peed off with Sims 3 I've hardly played since it came out   I'm running vista, lordy lordy, but have a nice graphics card.  Thinking about the OS switched but would I need to go to XP as Sims doesn't run on 7?  Also when I load a new extension pack the whole thing refuses to run and the only way I've found round it is to uninstall the lot and reinstall each extension pack I have IN ORDER    So a bit demented with it all.

I've just downloaded that installer mentioned, will that solve my issues   ?  

Diesy


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Diesy!!


I run Vista on my desktop and it's fine   


I have relatively no problems when using the custom launcher.


Hope you sort it out soon and can start enjoying the game!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a vista girl too and no real problems . . . Sorry 
 for the SimsStress !!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a conspiracy!  Maybe I used up my lifetime units of Sims playing already.  Sure has taken the fun outta it.  Has everyone happily switched over to 3 now?  Second go of using the installer now...although how do I use it?  Can you tell that I don't ever read instructions for anything   It's good to chat  

Diesy


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Use it just the same way as the sims one.

It should be pretty self explanatory when it's loaded 

If you're on ******** you can join us here: http://www.********.com/groups/239859462697088/


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow Shelly Anne, that loader ran my game first time ever no hitches!    I got Generations the other day but still find it dark and hate the textures on the characters.  They are so flat.  I hate moaning about it because I really loved Sims 2.  Is anyone getting Pets this weekend?  I remember going to the shops especially to get every Sims 2 extension pack but I haven't done this at all with 3.  I might for pets.  Especially now my game ACTUALLY loads without me having to reinstall every extension pack in order that they came out  

So, thanks again.  The dog isn't looking too impressed right enough.  She'll be even less impressed when one of my Sims gets a replica of her for me to play with


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn´t enjoy Pets on S2, Diesy, so I am going to read the reviews from the other ladies before I ask Santa for it!

Sue


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Sue, I'll come back and give you a review, although I'll buy and probably not play it!  I'll load it all up and get ****** off at my laptop or the textures.  I really liked University on Sims 2, also Open for Business.  I might pop out and get some extra ram from my lapdonkey.  All for Sims


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> So, thanks again. The dog isn't looking too impressed right enough. She'll be even less impressed when one of my Sims gets a replica of her for me to play with


     

Sounds like my house!

I'm going to wait till payday or possibly Christmas ( not sure I can hold out that long ) for Pets, Diesy I need to improve my PC too, seems to be struggling with Sims, not sure if its the actual game mind, as the rating level seems good after I replaced the graphics card ( it died about a year ago )

Ive been playing a bit, I am currently trying to get a YA couple without cheats to improve their home, skills and jobs so when they reach adult they can start a daycare, and start adopting ( they are sadly to remain childless naturally ) and its actually quiet hard to click, woohoo and not try for a baby  I plan to concentrate on their LTW now and as elders . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

DizziSquirrel said:


> without cheats to improve their home, skills and jobs


Strange way to play the game........! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  It didn't last long Pets landed in my pc


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

The little gremlins came and installed it while you were sleeping, nothing to do with you.........!  

Sue


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

If you get a horse ride it to and from work for exercise when you're busy.  Oh, and the horse can get a social life and carrots while waiting.

BTW Yay!  I rammed up my machine and it runs now.  Very happy Sims 3 playing girl now!  Wish I'd done it ages ago.  Of course the guy who fitted it for me said, oh no it won't make a difference.  And he was so wrong!  I used the custom loader too, no more errors, phew!  Thanks for the Sims Support, where'd I be without y'all!

Diesy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> The little gremlins came and installed it while you were sleeping, nothing to do with you.........!
> 
> Sue


 Love it - and yep that happened!

Diesy   yay glad your Sim nightmare is now a distant memory!
thanks for the tips on horse's


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

They need a shed loads of exercise but you can keep them on your driveway!  Mine had to get readopted because I was playing Molly Coddle and she was really busy with her career.  Still working it all out.  I want to move someone in with her but do I need to make them friends first?  Remember in TS2 you could just dump some poor unsuspecting into the house?  

Glad you didn't have to wait for your Pets


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> remember in TS2 you could just dump some poor unsuspecting into the house?


you still can, use edit town and merge! use a new Sim or one from the bin


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, I'll give it a go.  Is that in the menu before you go into (load up) the house?  I feel so thick


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No the one when your in your house


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol me!  Finally worked out how to do it, it was like your words came out of the fog to me    I tried out the legacy challenge.  I started with quite a curvy girl and I think her bmi was too high for the game because it kept crashing.  It's a fun idea though.  Well, wishing all your sims a Merry Christmas and thanks for all the numerous tips!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Happy Christmas everyone!  I hope we get more time for playing next year!! 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Wraak, you too hun, 

glad you sussed it diesy x yell anytime your stuck


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Dear a whole YEAR has passed and weve not posted here! 

I had to search to find the thread, I Would like to let ALL our FF members know we are still Simming although these days we use a ** closed group to share our pictures n links 
the FF Sims group was very special to me when TTC, and some of my best online buddies have been found from this thread, Sims and TTC go hand in Hand,
we create the families nature withholds from us! we become "normal" yes I just typed normal in a sims thread . . . so click me 

if anyone is reading who is a Sim's player PLEASE PLEASE post 
we would love to meet and support new ( and old) Sim Buddies  

we will reply 


~Dizzi~


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi all, 

i have to admit im a bit of a SIMS addict! I love them. The freedom with Sims 3 and better graphics than 2 to be able to build awesome apartments/houses.

I tend to stick to lots of animals and a career minded couple with the fancy sports car in their driveway! What about everyone else?

Happy gaming to all!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Heeeeeey Dizzi!!!  

I am still addicted, wish I was playing now! 

My current game is a fairy couple, with a son (obviously also a fairy), I am waiting to complete my Sims LTW before I get them married and have a child, the son is now looking for a wife, he was engaged but his fiancee died at a party, the day before I was going to marry them!  There really isn't any other suitable wife around for him, I was thinking about getting his married to a witch, but they are all geriatric!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Tazza!!  Our posts crossed!

I haven´t really explored the animals much, I tried but got bored by them, perhaps there is more to them than I have explored, but I never quite got into Pets in Sims 2 either.  I think I will skip that EP when it comes out for Sims 4!!   

Sue


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi!

I loved the pets because i found them easier to play with that family.  I still remember the very first time i tried making them have family, the social worker appeared and then the grim reaper.... wasnt very good lol but since then i have improved! 

Any idea on when sims 4 is due out?! Im just addicted to sims, i have all the original sims packs and most of 2, but only a select few of 3. Got a bit sidetracked but really fancy playing some sims!

Fantastic thread!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don´t think Sims 4 will be out any time soon, that was just my little joke!  They are still churning out expansion packs for Sims 3 with University coming out in March.  But I still think Dizzi's daughter and my daughter will probably be on ******** (or however communication develops in the future) chatting about Sims 12 in about 20 or so years time!!!   .  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello and welcome Tazza !!

Yippee found another Sim Addict 

and lost my post!



Wraakgodin said:


> But I still think Dizzi's daughter and my daughter will probably be on ******** (or however communication develops in the future) chatting about Sims 12 in about 20 or so years time!!!  .


SUE !!     

Tazza besides Pets what other EPs do you have for Sims3 ? so glad you've found and posted on the thread 
We have a New Sim Addict 

My Game play is mostly house flipping, and I love the horses and unicorns! 
the other pets I don't tend to pay much, I've tried most of the pets just to check out their new interactions.

~Dizzi~


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Sims 3 i also have generations not sure of others i cant remember all the ones i installed.... too many lol

Glad to know im not the only one who is over 12 and loves sims!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think many Sims players are over 12  
I think the majority share must be when the game demands so much pc spec and money . . .


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Helloooooooo!  I bought Seasons for my Crimbo, it was a surprise.    I'm now playing on a Mac after spilling red wine down into the back of my laptop screen.  Don't do that btw, it makes the screen look like the sky at night with lots of stars.  Any minute I expect Patrick whatshischops to pitch up...but that's right he's deed, isn't he.  Anyway, can't wait for some snow!  It's summer.  Still not loving it as much as Sims 2, Sims seem all a bit independent even when I fiddle with their whatd'yamacallit.  

Anyways Happy New Year to all our Sims!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Diesy! 

Congrats on getting seasons, tweak your settings so they do less on auto 
Snow is AWESOME I tweaked my settings so I get a long summer and a long winter . . .


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo I was thinking of doing that!  Next time I will be getting them straight to winter asap.  I hope I haven't lost my Sims mojo, think will be better on the MAc now...  Is there a way not to play full screen?  I forget.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yes its in the options somewhere, 
Jayne play's on a MAC


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually don´t like winter, mainly because my fairies can´t garden.  If there is a LTW connected with gardening (and there are now more than the simple “perfect garden”, it affects alchemy and the one where you have to use fairy bloom x number of times) you are in limbo and can´t do anything towards that LTW until the winter is over.  It affects late autumn and early spring as well, so in extreme “years” you can´t garden for half the year!  Winter and summer also affect outdoor persuits like fishing which you can´t do for as long as you used to because you freeze or get burnt!  Spring/autumn with just a 2 hour negative moodlet for rain I can deal with!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

very good points Wraak! and yes I am currently finding that frustrating I was thinking of testingcheatsenabling them inside . . .


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi

i have the seasons for sims2, i managed to kill my family in the time it takes to make a cup of tea! i had them in the garden made alterations to the fencing and forgot that they could not longer leave the garden.... hypothermia... oops! so glad for the 'exit without saving' bitty!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know someone who would do that, on purpose!!  

Dizzi??  Using cheats??!!!    Shame on you!!!   

Sue


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG Tazza!  That was fast!  How was your tea?  I fist thought one of them were making tea    I haven't killed anyone in ages!


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

i have significantly improved and have stopped killing them.... as much


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

have you bought much store stuff 
have you seen this ? I just stumbled upon it 
http://store.thesims3.com/setsProductDetails.html?productId=OFB-SIM3:59921&categoryId=11488&scategoryId=13915&pcategoryId=13916&ppcategoryId=13816

/links


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Tazza, when I played Sims 2 they were always coming to take my children away and I always killed the mother somehow, usually hunger.  It's complicated!

Oh, that looks very chic Dizzi!  I was tempted to buy a world from the store, has anyone else?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have never had my children taken away, but then I do use cheats a lot!!!  

Sue


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Sue!


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi all,

i gave up with the children on the original sims as the social worker kept coming and taking them away as i ran out of money, couldnt buy food and they starved.  Up side the grim reaper is quite amusing!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I never had Sims 1.  I only bought Sims 2 as someone on one of these language forums said it was good to help learn another language!!!  Needless to say mine is installed in English!  

The social workers in my game have only threatened to take them away because of their low social interaction!!  (says the woman whose 3 year old daughter is sat on the sofa watching In The Night Garden while she is talking to you lot!!! )

Sue


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Good thing Sims isn't training for life!  At this rate we'd all be in jail!  

Has anyone noticed the '70s, '80s and '90s stuff pack?  OMG the clothes!  Apart from the '90s grunge.  The '80s unitard over tights with leg warmers is something special.  Also University is coming out in March.  Wish they do an Open for business...  Well quite excited about University after only playing it once since I got Seasons.  Honestly I must be the perfect Sims gamer, buy the expansion packs and never play! 

Hope you are all having a nice week!  I'm thinking of playing Sims to escape my own life - agghhh!

Diesy x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Diesy!

I know which members of this thread are more likely to be thrown into jail than the others!!  

I am not in a position to afford the EPs and stuff packs at the moment, although I was disappointed by the last stuff pack I bought so said I wasnt going to bother again.  I hope my financial fortunes improve before the university EP comes out, although not sure my computer will be able to handle it!  

I think we all use Sims to escape reality, and some days I need to play more than others!  At the moment I am playing a couple, the woman has a LTW of 5 children to teenagers, and that is the hardest LTW I have tried so far!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Diesy & Tazza you have a Pm


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Diesy & Tazza

We would love for you to Join us in our ** Group, if you are on ** please get in touch, on a side note, Island paradice looks awesome, and Aurora Skies is a bit . . .Dark . . . IMO 

have you got any store worlds ? are you playing at all - is ANYONE playing 

~Dizzi~


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi, yes i am on **.  i cant get the link you PM'd to work  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Not sure if it will work Liz as it's a secret group   


I'll make it closed instead and see if that works tazza 


x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am playing, Dizzi!!!   

Sue


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, 

Thank you for accepting me on the ** sims page.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Aaaaaah, I was just about to ask on the group who you were on FF!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for joining us x x saves us clogging up the FF forum with our pictures lol 

however we like to stay close to our roots, most of us met and became friends because of FF & the Sims

~Dizzi~

PS THANK YOU Shell for Sorting it out


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone playing Sims4 ? 

 to my Sims buddies Past and Present


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

*waves back*

Playing Sims 4 when I can, played for 10 mins today! I love the quick loading times! 

I want to try more gardening skills, but my Sims havent got the right skills, i dont want to start another game because I always do that! I will probably have a child where I can go down that route and go from there

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello x x

I am doing a gardening a sim on a large lot on a challenge called "off the grid" so no electric items! 
up with sunrise sleep at sunset . . . 

I hope you get a sim baby soon as teens can start collecting and gardening


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

when I was younger I often played this game, nostalgia eh)


----------

